# Music Dept. Convo #5 - Where the #1 priority is snails (and hooters)



## Aruarian (Jun 22, 2006)

BEGIN!


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 22, 2006)

I'm damn well trying, but the forums are slugging about like a drunken whore after a double shift.

This behavior is starting to upset me ._.


----------



## Arty (Jun 22, 2006)

I'm going to get this snail picture in on the first page


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 22, 2006)

I win.


----------



## Arty (Jun 22, 2006)

Why

Why would you do such a thing 

To the snail


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 22, 2006)

'CUZ I'M THE JUGGERNAUT, BITCH! 

So how're the first two albums working for ya, if you've bothered spinning them yet?


----------



## less (Jun 22, 2006)

We all lose.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 22, 2006)

Way to kill the convo, old man.


----------



## Bubbles (Jun 22, 2006)

Wtf are you all going on about?????????????????

I know 4 people who claim to be the Juggernaut just wtf??????

Again I ask in vain have any of you heard of the guillemots


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 22, 2006)

Nope.

And _I_ am the only Juggernaut.


----------



## Arty (Jun 22, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> 'CUZ I'M THE JUGGERNAUT, BITCH!
> 
> So how're the first two albums working for ya, if you've bothered spinning them yet?



I haven't got a chance to listen to the second one yet.

Or basically anything besides Finger Pickers.

I'm pretty much just going to listen to Finger Pickers until I starve to death.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 22, 2006)

Isn't Ode To Mel Bay just one of the best country tracks ever?


----------



## Bubbles (Jun 22, 2006)

The Juggernaut is just the lamest thing i think i've ever heard.

*sigh* oh well.


----------



## Arty (Jun 22, 2006)

That and Smokey Mountain Lullaby are my favorites.


----------



## less (Jun 22, 2006)

bubblishous said:
			
		

> I know 4 people who claim to be the Juggernaut just wtf??????


Simply put; best quote ever.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 22, 2006)

The Day Finger Pickers Took Over The World is also quite awesome... But fuck, everything on this album is awesome.


----------



## Arty (Jun 22, 2006)

I'm still wondering when The Music Department is gonna have that squaredance meet. 

I've got my bus fare and cowboy boots ready.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 22, 2006)

Like I said, if you're paying for my planeticket, I'm there.


----------



## Bubbles (Jun 22, 2006)

Cowboy boots were very last year, i'm not willing to pull a fashion disaster for the sake of squaredancing.

XX


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 22, 2006)

Fashion blows, anyway.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 22, 2006)

I plan on heading to the brothel eventually and picking that stuff up, definitely looking forward to finger pickers. Still have a bunch of stuff to go through first though, stuck on tenhi right now, Väre is the tits


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 22, 2006)

HOOTERS!


----------



## Arty (Jun 22, 2006)

Did jkingler forward that Fela Kuti me and moe pimped? 

It will blow your mind and possibly other things you are holding(perhaps a balloon)


----------



## Bubbles (Jun 22, 2006)

I take it you have no style then Dave.

It's ok, well I work in fashion so it means quite a lot to me.


----------



## mow (Jun 22, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> Fashion blows, anyway.



Said the dutchman who wears orange and pink


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 22, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> Said the dutchman who wears orange and pink


Hark who's talking, white guy fucker.


----------



## Arty (Jun 22, 2006)

I wear MC Hammer pants and a crown like a king whenever I go outside.

People never bow to me but I think it's because they're scared.


----------



## Bubbles (Jun 22, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> Said the dutchman who wears orange and pink





You rock!!!! reps


----------



## less (Jun 22, 2006)

Honestly, my son. I expect a better come-back than that from you.


----------



## Catatonik (Jun 22, 2006)

nudity is where it's at.

And Dave, many people love me, so stop mcking them. It's not right to pick on the drunk or insanely  maladjusted.

On an unrelated note, I love Spiders tattoos.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 22, 2006)

And since when have I took notice of what's right and wrong, Chris?

And pops, it's a referrence to the convo Moe and I had.


----------



## less (Jun 22, 2006)

cata said:
			
		

> It's not right to pick on the drunk or insanely maladjusted.
> 
> On an unrelated note, I love Spiders tattoos.


That note was not so unrelated after all, was it?

And it's allright, son. When you run out if zing-ammo for me, then I'll start worrying for real.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 22, 2006)

Nah, we haven't gotten to Fela Kuti yet, but I'm really looking forward to it after reading moe's peice on him a bit ago. I could probably put down tenhi for a second if you've got it on you to pimp though :3


----------



## Arty (Jun 22, 2006)

Can you guys embed a looping .wav of Wham - Wake Me Up Before You Go Go on the frontpage of the Music Department? 

I think it's the extra kick this place has needed.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 22, 2006)

That'd be the most fucking awesome aspect ever.


----------



## Arty (Jun 22, 2006)

Forwarded both Fela pimps, ito


----------



## less (Jun 22, 2006)

Judge∙I┼☼ said:
			
		

> Nah, we haven't gotten to Fela Kuti yet, but I'm really looking forward to it after reading moe's peice on him a bit ago. I could probably put down tenhi for a second if you've got it on you to pimp though :3


I take it you are not on the pimp-list, then? If so, how can this be?


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 22, 2006)

Much appreciated.

If the forum had the resource space to imbed .wav's, then they wouldn't have had to take away the precious "viewing thread" function


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 22, 2006)

Guess we could make NF register only... And give Music Dept. Regulars SMod powers.


----------



## less (Jun 22, 2006)

Posted the wav-suggestion in the mod lounge. Eagerly awaiting response


----------



## Arty (Jun 22, 2006)

And also change everybody's name to a Wham song or member

I would be George Michael, of course.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 22, 2006)

Ah, no, I'm not on the pimp-list less. 

I imagine the reason would be the long absences I've had from nf, the most recent a four month get away to WoW, a subscription which I've recently terminated, and thank the lord I'm away from that devil of a game >_<. I've been absent for other reasons too, connection nd living instability the prominent factor among them. I think I'm good to start getting a collection again though, so that's what I've been working on the past couple of days.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 22, 2006)

I hope it'll be Music Dept. exclussive, though. After all, we are the only section devoted to music.


----------



## Arty (Jun 22, 2006)

Judge∙I┼☼ said:
			
		

> Ah, no, I'm not on the pimp-list less.
> 
> I imagine the reason would be the long absences I've had from nf, the most recent a four month get away to WoW,



I had a one year getaway to nowhere and when I came back my last PM was from moe in march 2005 and he was telling me not to launch the Music Department into outer space.

Needless to say, I did not launch the Music Department into outer space.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 22, 2006)

If you did, you'd never would've met me. <3


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jun 22, 2006)

Hello, everyone. 

I shoud pm sunshine and gasoline up joining the pimping list, I was supposed to a few days ago.  I am listening to the Asheru album, and it is amazing.


----------



## Arty (Jun 22, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> If you did, you'd never would've met me. <3



Maybe I wouldn't be paying child support and your utilities for a beach house in Malibu either


----------



## Bubbles (Jun 22, 2006)

Wham huh, well i'm suprised a little  what about the Cure a much better 80's band!


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 22, 2006)

I love it how my topics are always so awesomely full of productive and respectable spam.


----------



## Arty (Jun 22, 2006)

Are you saying that there is a better band than Wham in the history of music


----------



## less (Jun 22, 2006)

Judge∙I┼☼ added to pimp-list 

EDIT: and HN as well. We're at 90 members now, guys!


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 22, 2006)

Well, Arty, there's always the Shaggs.


----------



## Bubbles (Jun 22, 2006)

Better then Wham = The Eurythmics


----------



## Arty (Jun 22, 2006)

I wear a Choose Life shirt like the guys in the Wham video and girls usually flock to me and fight over me for hours.

Edit: Arty is the greatest name in the world.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 22, 2006)

So I guess it's like a spencer, huh?


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 22, 2006)

*does hooker dance*



Abba?


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 22, 2006)

You fail, ItO.


----------



## Arty (Jun 22, 2006)

Ok, yeah, you could embed Abba - Waterloo on the frontpage too.

Edit: Maybe..maybe Abba - Waterloo and Wham - Wake Me Up _at the same time_

No wait, that's too awesome. Everyone would die.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 22, 2006)

Wham! is just more awesome, though.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 22, 2006)

> Edit: Maybe..maybe Abba - Waterloo and Wham - Wake Me Up at the same time
> 
> No wait, that's too awesome. Everyone would die.



Especially _people_.


----------



## Bubbles (Jun 22, 2006)

Oooh I forgot a-ha, the B-52's, Blondie, the Beach Boys, Cyndi Lauper, Chaka Khan, The Clash, Dead or Alive, Duran Duran, Donna Summer, Frankie Goes to Hollywood. Well there are to many!


----------



## Arty (Jun 22, 2006)

I have a confession.

I am not the WHAM! fan I make myself out to be. 

I don't even know any other songs besides Wake Me Up

I have been living a lie my whole life.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 22, 2006)

Hey ItO, I just noticed that you have some Faust/V For Vendetta in your sig.

Major fucking props for thee.


----------



## Arty (Jun 22, 2006)

I got my college scholarship from being such a hardcore Wham! fan. 

And it was built on lies. All my Wham! lies.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 22, 2006)

Sounds like a sweet deal to me.


----------



## Bubbles (Jun 22, 2006)

Hmmm if you came out as a hardcore wham fan at my college many would just laugh at you.

I love 80's music myself  although I have no wham in my collection.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 22, 2006)

Shame on thee.


----------



## Arty (Jun 22, 2006)

I am hoping to turn this convo thread into a 100 page Wham discussion.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 22, 2006)

Nah, we usually move from one topic to another in rapid tempo.


----------



## Arty (Jun 22, 2006)

Rapid tempo like...a Wham song??


----------



## Bubbles (Jun 22, 2006)

No bananama or spice girls


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 22, 2006)

Yeah, V for Vendetta is probably my favorite comic to date.

Though, Red Son and Lex Luthor Man of Steel are at the same level of love due to lex favoritism on my part. They're are fantastic, favorites aside though, so I'm not ashamed. Sandman and Lucifer, also top tier in my mind. Haven't gotten to read the watchmen yet, I'm waiting for less to get over and see his pimp thread 

[I'm working on memorizing V's uber-alliteration you have in your sig there xD Hugo weaving was perfect for that]

My faith in you is shaken autistic. Shaken...


----------



## less (Jun 22, 2006)

On the topic of 80's hits, I have a confession to make: I have been listening to "Mickey" by Toni Basil for about fifteen minutes, and I haven't even opened my newly acquired booze yet 

EDIT@Ito: You will love Watchmen, then. It's the project Alan Moore did right after V.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 22, 2006)

'Lex Luthor Man of Steel'? XD


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 22, 2006)

Yes. Lex Luthor Man of Steel. I fucking love lex's perspective. But I've talked about that too much recently, I think.


----------



## Arty (Jun 22, 2006)

On the topic of 80's hits, here's Carl Lewis and his amazing music video.

Part 3 of 3


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 22, 2006)

Explain, if you will.


----------



## Bubbles (Jun 22, 2006)

I'm so in the frame of mind to shove some 80's tunes on now, well i'll be seeing ya.

Ooh Dave 4 days away of becoming a red head again!


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 22, 2006)

Hot dang!


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 22, 2006)




----------



## Arty (Jun 22, 2006)

He looks really displeased in that second picture.


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 22, 2006)

Don't you think kangaroos would be a really cool way to ride around?


----------



## Voynich (Jun 22, 2006)

I'm thinking that elevators should be banned from the work place.


----------



## less (Jun 22, 2006)

Now that the women has (presumably) left the thread, I'll dare pose this question:
_
So come on and give it to me anyway you can

Anyway you want to do it
I'll take it like a man _​
If these lines are sung by a woman, is she really saying "I'll let you put in my pooper"?

EDIT: and Maho enters, obviously


----------



## Voynich (Jun 22, 2006)

As a woman. I'm afraid to say yes and will remember never to repeat that line. 

Or it means she likes being beaten up during sex


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 22, 2006)

I've grown to hate the music department. The only person who has about the same taste in music as me is Destroy_Musick. I'm just not a post-rocker like you all.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 22, 2006)

No, you're just mostly a closed-minded arse, to be honest. You can be likably at times, though.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 22, 2006)

I'm playing Suikoden Tactics when I'm not on the computer and I get to ride around on a kangaroo [kanga_corn_, but who cares, though roo was one of my winnie the pooh favorites], and yes, it's spectacular.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 22, 2006)

I have a Winnie The Pooh omnibus with all stories.

Winnie-_ther_-pooh. <3


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 22, 2006)

WTF? Closed minded? It's not that I'm close minded, I just don't like 20 minute songs.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 22, 2006)

That's not all you dislike.


----------



## Arty (Jun 22, 2006)

I don't remember the last 20 minute song pimp besides Fela(which is good 20 minutes)


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 22, 2006)

What do I dislike so much? I like punk rock? So what?


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 22, 2006)

Well, pretty much most things that aren't punk rock, hardcore or thrash, as far as I can recall.

And Dave has a much better taste in music than you, or atleast a wider taste.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 22, 2006)

Heh. Kingdom Hearts actually got me back into liking winne the pooh, I kind of forgot about it until I had to play all those damnable minigames, bearable only via the precence of a character from a long lost childhood pasttime. I though to myself: "I forgot how much winnie the pooh fucking rocks."


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 22, 2006)

I know; 100 acre Woods is THE BEST world in Kingdom Hearts, easily. The cut scenes, the atmosphere, the music, all fucking awesome.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 22, 2006)

Yeah, 100 acre wood and halloweentown really took it to another level as far as capturing the original media's environment and feel. That's something that was missing in kh2 - the feeling of being a part of the original disney worlds. It got replaced with flash, shiny, and combo's xD That's why KH > KH2


----------



## Arty (Jun 22, 2006)

I should get me one of those so I can avoid all outside distractions and concentrate on posting about Wham in a convo thread.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 22, 2006)

Cinder, I'm into a bunch of stuff that isn't in the punk rock category. It's called synthpop and no wave. ;D


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 22, 2006)

autistic-artistic said:
			
		

> I should get me one of those so I can avoid all outside distractions and concentrate on posting about Wham in a convo thread.


BURAKKU HORE!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 22, 2006)

Kingdom Hearts? Man, I tryed to play that, and I hated it. :\


----------



## less (Jun 22, 2006)

Say X, do you like the new new wave or just the old new wave? 

I mean, how about Interpol? Pro or Con?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 22, 2006)

I've never actually listened to Interpol, so I can't say they're good or bad. I meant bands like James Chance and The Contortions, Suicide, The Locust, etc.


----------



## less (Jun 22, 2006)

The locust is new wave now? Damn. Either there are to many things called new  wave or I have been living a damn lie.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 22, 2006)

Not New Wave, *No Wave*. Look it up wiki, its wicked, dude.


----------



## Arty (Jun 22, 2006)

The best new wave band besides Television was Public Image Limited and if you disagree then I am going to post a picture of a snail and then you'll feel really owned


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 22, 2006)

Because you'll copy my hand of God?


----------



## less (Jun 22, 2006)

Aha. That clears thing up a bit, then. Still doesn't help your image as a guy who refuses to listen to anything besides 50-seconds bouts of random noise and screaming, though.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 22, 2006)

Kingdom Hearts is maybe my favorite game of all time. And I've been in it since nes. Maybe it's just me, I dunno, but I fucking love the game, and I've full cleared it 21 times to date >_< not that it's difficult, but that's a goodly number of hours, regardless.

Time broadens genres like the passing of children broadens hips, less. It's unfortunate, and it will always be true.

[edit] 

Oh. No wave. 

Still >_>


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 22, 2006)

I don't really like any game all that much, that it's become my favourite.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 22, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> Aha. That clears thing up a bit, then. Still doesn't help your image as a guy who refuses to listen to anything besides 50-seconds bouts of random noise and screaming, though.



Now that's just being stereotypical of us punks. I'll listen to a song that's long, as long as it's good.


----------



## Arty (Jun 22, 2006)

Dirt by The Stooges is a long song you probably like. That's all I can think of right now.

You like some good bands but you seriously need to open up a little man


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 22, 2006)

Open up? OPEN UP?!? I'm not a wimpy post-rocker, dude. :|


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 22, 2006)

Negative Approach said:
			
		

> Now that's just being stereotypical of us punks. I'll listen to a song that's long, as long as it's good.


Yet you say you dislike twenty minute songs.

And stereotypical? BULL SHIT. It's based on your behaviour and responses around the Music Department.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 22, 2006)

Quiet, god damnit! I'm listening to my favourite Undertones song.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 22, 2006)

Quiet yourself, little man!


----------



## Arty (Jun 22, 2006)

Negative Approach said:
			
		

> Open up? OPEN UP?!? I'm not a wimpy post-rocker, dude. :|



That's the thing. I thought stuff like My Bloody Valentine was post rock. 

None of the pimps or threads about bands I can remember since coming back to this place have been on post rock(unless you consider afrobeat post rock)


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 22, 2006)

I thought My Bloody Valentine was shoegazer?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 22, 2006)

C&S, have you heard the Wipers? If you haven't, then you don't even know music. They're like, one of the greatest experimental, if not THE greatest, punk bands ever. Every song on their YOA EP is over 2 minutes, and best song is ten. As I've said, If It's good, time doesn't matter to me.


----------



## Arty (Jun 22, 2006)

Well, I know Godspeed You! Black Emporer type stuff is post rock, I thought Valentine was like post rock with vocals.

I don't even know what shoegazer is.

I'm an old timer here


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 22, 2006)

MBV is awesome. Their punk, to me at least.


----------



## Voynich (Jun 22, 2006)

Tenhi <3333333333333333333

On a sidenote: I think everyone has the right to be a closeminded fucker, but at least fucking admit it when someone catches you in the act.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 22, 2006)

Negative Approach said:
			
		

> C&S, have you heard the Wipers? If you haven't, then you don't even know music. They're like, one of the greatest experimental, if not THE greatest, punk bands ever. Every song on their YOA EP is over 2 minutes, and best song is ten. As I've said, If It's good, time doesn't matter to me.


And before that you also stated that you disliked anything over twenty minutes.

Second, if you call it the greatest of anything, I shan't be taking it all too serious. But that's mostly because of what I personally think, so you're ofcourse free to ignore it.

I recall something about Shoegazer being music focussed around the usage of effectors, but I might be mistaken.


----------



## mow (Jun 22, 2006)

autistic-artistic said:
			
		

> The best new wave band besides Television was Public Image Limited and if you disagree then I am going to post a picture of a snail and then you'll feel really owned



Man, I need to find my Maruqee Moon record now


----------



## less (Jun 22, 2006)

Negative Approach said:
			
		

> Now that's just being stereotypical of us punks. I'll listen to a song that's long, as long as it's good.


Note that I said "your image as a...ect" not that you were one. Hell, I know you like a softy ballad every now and then, I've reviewed your music in the CL-thread 

I was talking about how you are perceived around here, not how you are. And judging by other posts in this here convo, I seem to have been onto something, no?


----------



## Arty (Jun 22, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> Man, I need to find my Maruqee Moon record now



Hell yes, that is an awesome album.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 22, 2006)

Anything by Billy Bragg is a softy ballad, and anything by Billy Bragg is good. XD


----------



## mow (Jun 22, 2006)

autistic-artistic said:
			
		

> Hell yes, that is an awesome album.



I always mentioned that The Strokes were a horrible horrible rip of Television. It's painful to see that no one even remembers those guys or Talking Heads.

I need to upload some talking heads.


----------



## Arty (Jun 22, 2006)

The best Talking Heads song is Love Comes To Town


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 22, 2006)

Wake me up, before you go go.


----------



## Arty (Jun 22, 2006)

Wake Me Up Before You Go Go is the best song ever recorded by anyone ever.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 22, 2006)

What about I'm Too Sexy (For My-)?


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 22, 2006)

I prefer Spandau Ballet to Wham. I also like Duran Duran too. Look out for their pimps in the near future.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 22, 2006)

I just finished a mix, and you will all recieve it in a bit.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 22, 2006)

Take On Me takes out Wake Me Up. Srsly.


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 22, 2006)

Gold rules over all. Ya Rly.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 22, 2006)

Kageyoshi, I just noticed that you have Poets of the Fall sig. I got Carnival of the Rust a few days ago. Hooray to Finnish rock.

Haven't listened to it yet though.


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 22, 2006)

It's FRIGGIN AWESOME. Have I done a pimp of it? I dunno.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 22, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> It's FRIGGIN AWESOME. Have I done a pimp of it? I dunno.


I haven't noticed that anyone has pimped them. I got their first album and thought it was pretty good. I heard they released a second album and decided to get it as well.

Glad to know you like it, I'm looking forward to hearing it now.


----------



## Voynich (Jun 22, 2006)

Someone get me some Estradasphere. Please.

On a sidenote: someone just asked me to sing for his band project thingy. I'm nervous xD I can't fucking sing.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 22, 2006)

I can't see the new page and post so gotta post to get rid of the bug, sorry.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 22, 2006)

Maho, you have a large chest, you'll do fine as a crowd pleaser.


----------



## Voynich (Jun 22, 2006)

That's the problem. It's gonna be an online thing. And he asked me after i posted my pic on the forum, so i doubt my voice is the reason he asked and god..that is so not corresponding with eachtoher >.<


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 22, 2006)

XDDDD

HOOTERS!


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 22, 2006)

So decline his offer then.


----------



## Voynich (Jun 22, 2006)

No, it's funny. 

Besides, I actually like this guy. We've got alot in common sofar.


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 22, 2006)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhh. So THAT's why.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 22, 2006)

You were right Kageyoshi, this is good stuff. Better than the first album.

Gravity, Fire and Carnival of Rust are my top 3 right now. I'm at All The Way / 4U now. Kinda stupid name but it's pretty great too.


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 22, 2006)

Yep, class album. If I find I haven't pimped it I surely will.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 22, 2006)

So you're going to try and shag him, Lauz?


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 22, 2006)

Looks like I haven't pimped Carnival of Rust. I shall get onto that tomorrow. Remind me when I log on, if you're on.


----------



## mow (Jun 22, 2006)

Cata; you were absolutly right. _The Craft_ is as *ED! *as *ED!* could possibly be


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 22, 2006)

...Moe can read? 

That'd explain a lot.


----------



## Bubbles (Jun 22, 2006)

Maho is a woman  why was i not informed???

XX


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 22, 2006)

Well, to us, it's pretty obvious.

Having seen her na-na's and all.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 22, 2006)

I was supposed to spin the Fela Kuti albums tonight but I'm too tired, I have to get some sleep, early morning too. I'll check them out tomorrow. See ya guys, later.


----------



## mow (Jun 22, 2006)

night mate, Im currently spinning Yndi Halda and it's fantastic.


----------



## Sid (Jun 22, 2006)

w00t. Pimping madness tonight =]


----------



## Arty (Jun 22, 2006)

I will check them out tomorrow because I'm really tired right now but thanks


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 22, 2006)

Shit, Maho has big b00bs. :\

I saved it to my hard drive and put it on my mp3 player for safe keeping. XD


----------



## less (Jun 22, 2006)

Maho's boobs are on mp3 players out there 

I'm sure this will come as a huge relief for her after the disappointment of not finding them when she googled "maho's boobs".


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 22, 2006)

I have Maho titties on my mp3 player. WHOA!


----------



## less (Jun 23, 2006)

autistic-artistic said:
			
		

> Can you guys embed a looping .wav of Wham - Wake Me Up Before You Go Go on the frontpage of the Music Department?
> 
> I think it's the extra kick this place has needed.


Be careful with what you wish for...


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 23, 2006)

Somehow I knew this had something to do with embedded music. D:


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jun 23, 2006)

Haha, less and autistic-artistic win.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 23, 2006)

WTFUX!? Jitterbug? LOL what is this 4chan? I thought I was losing it for a second. Wake me up before you Go-Go!


----------



## jkingler (Jun 23, 2006)

4chan tries too hard. The Music Dept is naturally imbalanced. 


> I was awed at how much it sums up the philosophy of ED!sm so perfectly. Intelligent, thoughtful, passionate, humorous and above all spiritual without being preachy.
> 
> And above all, it constantly emphasizes the need to push ahead as humans.


I've loved them ever since I saw them perform at my school. If you ever get the chance, see them live. Gab's charisma is palpable. 

I am glad that I've managed to spread the Blackalicious love since I showed up here...*counts on fingers*...far too long ago. :sweat


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 23, 2006)

Pops, wtf? XD

Too bad I lack the plug-in. =]


----------



## less (Jun 23, 2006)

You need a plug-in?


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 23, 2006)

I will be pimping Carnival of Rust today. Oh yeah baby.

Watchmen? *clicks*


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 23, 2006)

^I will take some of that.


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 23, 2006)

'Course you will, aren't you on the pimp list?


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 23, 2006)

No


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 23, 2006)

Then get yourself on it! PM less. You're missing out my friend.


----------



## Bubbles (Jun 23, 2006)

Hmmm I saw Maho's pic on member picture thread and i'm so shocked you're 20 you look about 15! I've always looked my age 

Sid's pimping madness  I have all their music anyway but they are so much fun


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 23, 2006)

I remember trying to get on it awhile back. But my PM never got read apparently. I'll try again though.


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 23, 2006)

I thought you looked 19 when I saw your member pic bubbles.

You can always harass him here Yu.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 23, 2006)

It was when S&G was in charge of the list. Well I PMed less so hopefully I'll be added this time.


----------



## Bubbles (Jun 23, 2006)

You thought I looked 19 aww thank yoshi but that is so not true, well anymore.

Hey Yoshi have you heard of the guillimots? No one else on here seems to have.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 23, 2006)

I havent heard of much. My music knowledge is limited. I've been hoping for a long time to come into this section and learn from the masters.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 23, 2006)

I wouldn't call anyone posting in an online forum a master, since I am usually leery of undocumented credentials, but there are several members who are up to snuff. 

If you want to be exposed to new music, you've come to the right place.


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 23, 2006)

Enjoy your stay Yu.

No I haven't heard of them bubbles, are they good? I would like to hear them if you like them.


----------



## mow (Jun 23, 2006)

Welcome on board Gilamesh, shall I forward you all the recent uploads?

and everyon, please listn to Yndi Halda, this stuff is just pure fantastic mindblowing sex   >_<


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 23, 2006)

I have soooooooooo much stuff to listen today. People might think I'm a woman because I might have multiple orgasms.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 23, 2006)

^I know it is, and I have been for the past several hours.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 23, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> Welcome on board Gilamesh, shall I forward you all the recent uploads?
> 
> and everyon, please listn to Yndi Halda, this stuff is just pure fantastic mindblowing sex   >_<


Yes please.  and about that second part, I already have. Quite good for keeping ya warm during a mad insomnia fit.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 23, 2006)

Insomnia is horrible. I am going to be so tired tomorrow! 

*has to wake up in a few hours. hoping for 3 hours of sleep!*


----------



## Bubbles (Jun 23, 2006)

The Guillimots are amazing, a friend of mine took me to a gig and they were playing (I hadn't heard of them before). There are a lot of members in the band and they use a whole range of instruments. Check them out and tell me what you think. They're kind of indie/rock.


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 23, 2006)

Where can I check them out bubbles? youtube?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 23, 2006)

I think I'll check out The Guillimots too, sounds interesting.

I sent The Decemberists for the people who wanted them by the way. Your IEM is on the way jkingler.


----------



## Bubbles (Jun 23, 2006)

Just go  you can see their latest vid and they have links to their myspace as well.


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 23, 2006)

Thanks bubbles, I'll check it out for sure.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 23, 2006)

IEM?


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 23, 2006)

I got this from define:IEM.



> In-Ear Monitor. Earphones used by musicians when recording to hear a special cue mix, overdubbing, or during a performance to better hear other musicians. Sometimes used instead of stage monitors to reduce problems of feedback or to provide each musician with a separate monitor mix. See earwig.


----------



## Bubbles (Jun 23, 2006)

Cool well i'm going again hope you like them.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 23, 2006)

IEM would be Incredible Expanding Mindfuck. We talked about it in the Fela Kuti topic.

Oh and it's usually called I.E.M. but I'm lazy and just type IEM.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 23, 2006)

Ah, the Steven Wilson solo album. Yeah, pimp it! 

*passes out and headdesks for the umpteenth time*


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 23, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> I have soooooooooo much stuff to listen today. People might think I'm a woman because I might have multiple orgasms.


That might not be the only reason. XD


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 23, 2006)

It has been done. I hope you enjoy the album.


----------



## Arty (Jun 23, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> Be careful with what you wish for...



Ahahaha, fuck yes. This is the greatest thing that has ever happened anywhere.



			
				Hokage Naruto said:
			
		

> Haha, less and autistic-artistic win.



This isn't a game. This is a service to all the little learning pimps of the Music Department.

This is for America.

This is _Wham_


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 23, 2006)

Dammit! my computer is fucked. I have to do all these things to get sound out of my computer. Since my speakers dint work I use headphones. These headphones are pretty expensive and I keep having to jerk them around to get sound because my pc has some weird sound problem. gaaaa it sucks!


----------



## less (Jun 23, 2006)

autistic-artistic said:
			
		

> Ahahaha, fuck yes. This is the greatest thing that has ever happened anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD

Thought you'd appericate it.

Now, due credit for those who made it possible:

Idea: autistic-artistic
Fancyschamncy coding to make it work: Reznor/Gooba
Hosting the track: Dragonslayer
Merely a coordinator: myself.

EDIT: Welcome to the madness, Gilgamesh


----------



## Arty (Jun 23, 2006)

Hahaha I just opened two tabs of the Music Department.

Double Wham fun!


----------



## Reznor (Jun 23, 2006)

Open a bunch of tabs, so it becomes unintelligable.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 23, 2006)

I think it's actually caused my browser to crash a couple of times this morning >_<

Wham! > Firefox


----------



## Arty (Jun 23, 2006)

That is just too much George Michael for one man.

If I don't post in 5 minutes I had a stroke from 10 Wham tabs.

Edit: I think it only messes up in Firefox if you don't have Quicktime. I didn't even know we had this awesome Wham for 20 minutes until I got tired of the missing plugin error.


----------



## less (Jun 23, 2006)

O rly? It works fine with my firefox. Mebbe it's time for the ol' browser update, eh Mike? (can I calll you Mike? All the cool cats call you Mike )


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm listening to Fela Kuti to stay awake. 12 hours to go before I can go to sleep.


----------



## mow (Jun 23, 2006)

I want my sound to work


----------



## Arty (Jun 23, 2006)

Gilgamesh said:
			
		

> I'm listening to Fela Kuti to stay awake. 12 hours to go before I can go to sleep.



Those 3 albums I just pimped are even more rad than the last 3!


----------



## Crowe (Jun 23, 2006)

Daim take it easy with the pimping... >_>

btw: Brother Ali <3


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 23, 2006)

I remember on my old PC I thought my sound didn't work for a whole year before I found out I was sticking the headphones in the wrong place.


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Jun 23, 2006)

That's awesome.

It doesn't work on my firefox though, only IE.


----------



## Voynich (Jun 23, 2006)

I don't look like fucking 15 =.=


Oh and hey, my tits are on an mp3 player? Cool.


----------



## Crowe (Jun 23, 2006)

Btw: Do you know any good programs which you can use to rip music from .avi / .mpeg?

Want to rip Flea & John's awesome jam from the Live at Slane castle dvd.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 23, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> Btw: Do you know any good programs which you can use to rip music from .avi / .mpeg?
> 
> Want to rip Flea & John's awesome jam from the Live at Slane castle dvd.


Well, I don't know any program which can directly rip the sound but I use Audio Playback Recorder to record music if I need to take something from a video file. The thing is that I got it a long time ago and I think you need to crack it.


----------



## Reznor (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm using Firefox and it works fine X_X


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm running on nothing but pancakes and music now! so far its this might be the longest I've gone without sleep. I have slept since 5pm yesterday.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 23, 2006)

Too much Fela Kuti for one little man.

I think that I'll listen to one album in a day or two and give it time for the music to sink in.

I'll never be able to listen to all the pimps if this crazy speed goes on.


----------



## Arty (Jun 23, 2006)

I'll take a break from it for a week or two and let you sink into some awesome Fela.

Guess I just got impatient.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm gonna go mad with all this music. @_@ Plenty of fuel for my writing.


----------



## less (Jun 23, 2006)

A deadline just ricocheted off my face. I better catch it.

But yes, the pimp-speed recently has been heroic. I'm so proud


----------



## Bubbles (Jun 23, 2006)

Ooh forgot this as well.

Watch the Klaxons now lmao! It was filmed in a barfly so the quality ain't the best.

here


----------



## Neenah (Jun 23, 2006)

Loved the idea of a music sample from "Music thingy"



_"Wake me up before you Go Go"_

<3


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 23, 2006)

Nah, I've got quicktime. And the Wham! plays, just my browser was crashing when it was playing earlier. It may be coincidence, but I haven't tested it enough.

I can't think of anything witty to say about it offhand, so Mike is fine.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 23, 2006)

Wham! browser crash. Hmmm come to think of it mine crashed earlier too.


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Jun 23, 2006)

Judge∙I┼☼ said:
			
		

> Nah, I've got quicktime.



That's what my FF is asking me to install. I say yeah, then it asks me to manually install it.

Fuck it, too much hassle.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 23, 2006)

I still say that Wham! plays second fiddle to A-ha. 

Also, nice to see that you are pimping Higurashi, Pus** Yussy.  I've been meaning to watch it (I have 5 eps on my comp, even) for weeks.


----------



## mow (Jun 23, 2006)

Next up, the shaggs!

*pokes* 
The Three Burials of Melquiades Estrada


----------



## jkingler (Jun 23, 2006)

Oh, god! X'D Making The Shaggs go next is crucial. I am sure it will scare so many people out of the Music Dept, but it will be so worth it.


----------



## less (Jun 23, 2006)

jkingler said:
			
		

> I still say that Wham! plays second fiddle to A-ha.


My patriotism compels me to agree, but there's just something about "Wake Me Up..." that's so music dept. I dunno why.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 23, 2006)

Nothing like George Michael waving his penis to get the day going.


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 23, 2006)

Nothing like the golden oldies of Spandau Ballet, Duran Duran (and apparently Wham too).


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 23, 2006)

Guys.

The new last.fm beta is out (for subscribers) and it's freaking awesome.

Screen:



I love it. It has new awesome features (a lot of them are real time too) and it's just so sleek. Too bad that the beta isn't supporting Opera 9 (my browser) yet so everything doesn't work 100% perfectly but it's really good.

I really like the pics next to the recently played and weekly top artists. I think that they shouldn't look exactly like that. Reason: above mentioned lack of Opera 9 support.

Might as well list some stuff:

*Dashboard*
This is totally awesome. It's this page showing who of my friends are online, what they are playing, what albums they are spinning, it shows some recommendations (music and reading), free tracks and same thing as friends but for neighbours.

*Two color themes* (red and black)

*Improved radio*
It plays more recent stuff and stuff which you have listened to more instead of just randomly picking something. Also, the recommendation ration is very good. You can choose what recommendations you want to listen to.

*Weekly/Overall recommendations*

*Better browsing for charts* (now there's weekly album charts as well)

And apparently you can buy music from artist's pages (it links to amazon if it's available).

And there's surely more features. I'm just getting started here.


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 23, 2006)

I think I'm alone now
There doesn't seem to be anyone around


----------



## Arty (Jun 23, 2006)

I WAS DREAMIN' BUT I SHOULD'VE BEEN WITH YOU INSTEAD

I'm not gay but this song just makes me want to dance with some guy together in our underwear.

And maybe hug.

You know, just a little.

(not gay)


----------



## Sesu (Jun 23, 2006)

It all makes so much sense now. I feel like an asshat for threading before reading. Oh well. No harm done. My browser also crashed earlier. Conspiracy?


----------



## less (Jun 23, 2006)

*I'm fucking off to Roskilde*

As of tomorrow night I'll be in Denmark doing my annual "See? Life_ is_ worth the effort!"-ritual in that heavenly place called the Roskilde Festival. I've asked for a mod to replace me during that time, there being so many new names wanting to get on the list nowadays, and I'm sure moe will keep you posted on whoever will be the new send PM to-guy. 

I really want to underline that I love the way the music dept is going nowadays, with pimps, love and Wham! flying around like hummingbirds on drugs. Just keep the stove burning (as if you wouldn't) and I'll be back with hangovers, concert reviews, drugged out stories and hopefully a blurred pic or two on the second or third of July, whereupon I'll take on the gigantic task of DLing and reviewing as many of the recent pimps my nervous system, social life and sleeping pattern will allow. 

When I return, my big plans for putting down maximum effort for a minimal audience (some of you know of these plans, others don't, that's fine) will be set in motion, and all are invited to contribute with their generous knowledge and/or bandwidth. 

That is all for now, and remember: If Jesus had a computer, he'd pimp music (Sufjan Stevens, to be more precise). 

Tah.


----------



## Arty (Jun 23, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> Wham! flying around like hummingbirds on drugs.



Less

Less do you want to sing Wake Me Up together in our underwear


----------



## mow (Jun 23, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> As of tomorrow night I'll be in Denmark doing my annual "See? Life_ is_ worth the effort!"-ritual in that heavenly place called the Roskilde Festival. I've asked for a mod to replace me during that time, there being so many new names wanting to get on the list nowadays, and I'm sure moe will keep you posted on whoever will be the new send PM to-guy.
> 
> I really want to underline that I love the way the music dept is going nowadays, with pimps, love and Wham! flying around like hummingbirds on drugs. Just keep the stove burning (as if you wouldn't) and I'll be back with hangovers, concert reviews, drugged out stories and hopefully a blurred pic or two on the second or third of July, whereupon I'll take on the gigantic task of DLing and reviewing as many of the recent pimps my nervous system, social life and sleeping pattern will allow.
> 
> ...



Adios amigo <3


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 23, 2006)

Have fun less. A couple of guys I know are going there too. It's a shame I can't go, way too expensive for me.


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 23, 2006)

Drugs are bad. Unless you don't die from taking them or have any long term side effects including brain damage. Then they're fun. Or so I've heard.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 23, 2006)

Hey, guys.


----------



## Voynich (Jun 23, 2006)

WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM

*just found it*


Oh. on a sidenote, ..... stuff.    * is totally troubled*


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 23, 2006)

^ I saw your titties.

They are now on my hard drive. ;D


----------



## Sesu (Jun 23, 2006)

Negative Approach said:
			
		

> ^ I saw your titties.
> 
> They are now on my hard drive. ;D



<~Is Jealous. 

....Pimp?


----------



## Sid (Jun 23, 2006)

Where can one acquire pics of said titties?


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 23, 2006)

There are plenty other boobs on the internet you know. Try the Bath House. Unless Maho has her own thread and FC there.


----------



## Sid (Jun 23, 2006)

I know, but I heard Maho's boobs are special


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 23, 2006)

As in, they grant magical powers? Or they dispense the elixir of life?


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Jun 23, 2006)

Dear Lord that was a hassle. A MONTH later and I have Internet again. What did I miss? Holy pimps... ...I missed a lot...


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 23, 2006)

Hello, everyone! S'going on? Yeah, I might be able to pimp some of Maho's bewbaliciousness. XD


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Jun 23, 2006)

Whoa wait a minute. Less is more than less was before! Mod-smack-a-licious!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 23, 2006)

Hey, I've not seen you around for a while Ender.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Jun 23, 2006)

I know I'm sorry. I just moved and didn't have Internet for a while and I've had some crazy stuff happen in my life that has made getting my net up and runnign less of a priority blah blah blah. I missed you guys!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 23, 2006)

Well, w/e.


----------



## Arty (Jun 23, 2006)

Ender's inbox exploded from all the good music and now it's gone


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Jun 23, 2006)

I saw that. So many pimps and most of them are sure to have expired by now. Anyone have any gems from the past 2 months or so that they would like to resend!? I have some sweet nuggets to share


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 23, 2006)

The pimpage has caused my ears to explode with energetic euphoria. I now have soul in this soulless world. Its almot too much for me to handle. I've tried to listen to every album I've been sent. Its been quite an ordeal. @_@ the first day is an interesting one. I look forward to the future and developing my tastes more.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 23, 2006)

I can't wait to get my Suicide self titled. XD


----------



## Slug (Jun 24, 2006)

im really glad we got tthe pimping back on schedule... its fun to see your inbox with like 7 new pms... just like back in the day


----------



## Sesu (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm sorry, but there is more to the pimping than music. I was promised titty-balls, and I shall have titty-balls!


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Jun 24, 2006)

Is that titty AND balls or some crazy hybrid of balls and titties. I think I just gave that way too much thought...

Just ate some pasta with Mizithra cheese, a fresh spinach salad, and had a glass of wine. Time for me to pass out so I can go to work in the morning. Good to be back. Pimping soon!


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 24, 2006)

Sesu said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, but there is more to the pimping than music. I was promised titty-balls, and I shall have titty-balls!


Chesticles?.....................


----------



## Voynich (Jun 24, 2006)

xD

I removed my tits from the bath house, but well, music dept regulars can aquire them by asking friendly xP


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 24, 2006)

Or just by recalling the mental image.

Gawd, so tired.


----------



## mow (Jun 24, 2006)

I dont think you (or any of us for that matter) have the mental capacity to recall such glorious entites 

MUST. GO. OFFLINE >_<


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 24, 2006)

Moe, just because _you_ can't comprehend things, doesn't mean the rest can't.


----------



## mow (Jun 24, 2006)

That's what we in the biz like to call an "_OH SNAP*!!!*_"


----------



## Arty (Jun 24, 2006)

Boy, that's lame.


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 24, 2006)

Just have to hope it's a popular album then.


----------



## Voynich (Jun 24, 2006)

Aia!

I got at work today only to find "the guy" got a huge bouquet of flowers delivered there for me. With huge I mean, very fucking expensive. I'm dazzled


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 24, 2006)

That's nice of him. Are you going to do anything about it?


----------



## Voynich (Jun 24, 2006)

hehe, well, I'm afraid I'm rendered powerless against his full blown offensive. He already said he was gonna get me one way or the other, but well, if this happenes after 2 days, I'm seriously afraid of what he's up to XD Next thing i know i have a fucking elephant with a ribbon in front of my door XD


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 24, 2006)

That sounds absolutley magical.


----------



## Keramachi (Jun 24, 2006)

Damn, I don't post for like 2 days and the place is miles ahead of me. I must be getting old...


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 24, 2006)

Gorilla Biscuits r00l!


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jun 24, 2006)

Gnarls Barkley - Crazy, I am listening to them right now.  I love it, its got great beats and great lyrics.  Anyone else like them or know any groups like them?


----------



## Arty (Jun 24, 2006)

Gnarls is pretty great. Not alot of modern soul groups like them, though. 

I'd suggest Cee-Lo's solo albums I guess.


----------



## mow (Jun 24, 2006)

Cee lo is the man live. He's one huge fella o_O


----------



## Slug (Jun 24, 2006)

hey moe, hows the UAE? how you doing on adjusting to no pimps or uppin? must be hard man, i think my head will explode once you get a decent connection... my head already hurts from all the recent pimping


----------



## Arty (Jun 24, 2006)

When moe gets a decent connection, you will know because skies will grow dark and time will freeze and good music will rain from above and the good songs will maybe poke your eyes out.


----------



## mow (Jun 24, 2006)

This place has no colour or sound. I honestly hate it , it's people and everything about it more than anything in my entire life. I cant wait to just ran away from it.[/emobitch]

I just upgraded my connection 2 days ago, so Im managing to d/l, anything aside from YSI doesnt work though and it's hideously slow, but surviving I supose <333. I'm tryign to upload a few things, but my connection d/cs often, so only Fela Kuti worked so far.


----------



## Arty (Jun 24, 2006)

autistic-artistic said:
			
		

> When moe gets a decent connection, you will know because skies will grow dark and time will freeze and good music will rain from above and the good songs will maybe poke your eyes out.



"I was just eating cereal and watching Saturday morning cartoons and the ground started shaking. My silverware went flying out the window and my ceiling collapsed under the weight of awesome tunes. 

Two of my children were killed but it was worth it"


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jun 24, 2006)

Okay, thanks.  I didn't even know Cee-Lo had solo albusm since most of the stuff he appeared in he did chorus lines.  I love 'Crazy' its sooo addicting and tha video is trippy.  I just found out Danger Mouse is in the band, too. 



			
				 A to the A said:
			
		

> Not alot of modern soul groups like them, though.



Why, aren't they liked?


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 24, 2006)

I heard mention of Cee lo!


----------



## Arty (Jun 24, 2006)

Hokage Naruto said:
			
		

> Why, aren't they liked?



Haha, I didn't mean it in that way. I worded it wrong. I meant there aren't alot of groups like them, old or new. They really have a truly unique sound.

It's rad.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jun 24, 2006)

Oh, I see.  Now, I gotta go buy their CD.


----------



## Arty (Jun 24, 2006)

Hell yeah you do.

Edit: If you want to be a cheap son of a bitch like me I could always zip it up and send it to you.

Jink's upload probably still works, although that was from when I came back and didn't know what the pimp list was, so I don't have it on file.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 24, 2006)

I havent heard of Gnarls. Any samplings?


----------



## Arty (Jun 24, 2006)

Gilgamesh said:
			
		

> I havent heard of Gnarls. Any samplins?



"Crazy" Music Video


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 24, 2006)

That was....I'll just say great stuff for now.


----------



## Keramachi (Jun 24, 2006)

Can't express your admiration through words just yet?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 24, 2006)

YES! I finally got Suicide's 2 disc LP!


----------



## Arty (Jun 24, 2006)

Frankie Teardrop is an awesome song.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 24, 2006)

^ Hell yes.


----------



## Keramachi (Jun 24, 2006)

*How the West Was Won* fucking dominates.


----------



## Catatonik (Jun 24, 2006)

That fucking WHAM pop-up keeps crashing the page on me.

It's really annoying.


----------



## Keramachi (Jun 24, 2006)

I seem to have missed this WHAM thing. What is it?


----------



## Arty (Jun 24, 2006)

It hasn't been making mine crash but if it did I wouldn't mention it because Wham is amazing.


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 24, 2006)

Fomo said:
			
		

> *How the West Was Won* fucking dominates.


Heck FUCKING yes it does, a truely amazing live Led Zeppelin album. First Led Zep album I bought. Blew my socks off.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 24, 2006)

I fucking hate large crowds of nothing but drunkards and smokers.


----------



## Arty (Jun 24, 2006)

If there was a large crowd of clones of me it would be the best large crowd in the history of large crowds.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Jun 24, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> That fucking WHAM pop-up keeps crashing the page on me.
> 
> It's really annoying.



Annoying without the crashing, unbearable with it. 

Going to see Glass Candy tonight. Woo Hoo!


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jun 24, 2006)

autistic-artistic said:
			
		

> Hell yeah you do.
> 
> Edit: If you want to be a cheap son of a bitch like me I could always zip it up and send it to you.
> 
> Jink's upload probably still works, although that was from when I came back and didn't know what the pimp list was, so I don't have it on file.



I'll take your offer on that, uploading it for me.  I decided that I will listen to the album and if it warrants a buy.  I am hyped to hear it now.


----------



## Arty (Jun 24, 2006)

Alright, upping now.

Edit: Anyone else who missed it speak up now.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jun 24, 2006)

This album is made of win.  

I am going to buy it tommorow if I can since its awesome.  Each song is different and more original better and than the first.  The album truly delievers for hip-hop and all around music fans.  Getting the real album, I can up the quality a bit since mp3's have bad quality.

Thanks autistic-artistic for the pimp.  (Lacks...love)

Thanks autistic-artistic for being a cool dude all the time and also being rad.


----------



## Arty (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks autistic-artistic for being a cool dude all the time and also being rad.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 24, 2006)

Ugh. I don't feel good.


----------



## Sesu (Jun 25, 2006)

autistic-artistic said:
			
		

> It hasn't been making mine crash but if it did I wouldn't mention it because Wham is amazing.



You are my hero.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Jun 25, 2006)

autistic-artistic said:
			
		

> Thanks autistic-artistic for being a cool dude all the time and also being rad.



And humble.


----------



## Sesu (Jun 25, 2006)

One post away from 100!!! 18+ forum, here I come!!!!


----------



## Voynich (Jun 25, 2006)

Haha, well, you already saw the best thing xPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 25, 2006)

I would like to see it, too.


----------



## Voynich (Jun 25, 2006)

Hah, nothing new to see for you ;p


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 25, 2006)

Feel free to create some, then. XD


----------



## Voynich (Jun 25, 2006)

Not today. ;p


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 25, 2006)

Too bad it's Summer, eh? Lots of sunlight. XD


----------



## mow (Jun 25, 2006)

So Im considering a name change. and I cant make up my mind. IT's going to be after a song; either *Kazers Orchestra - 170* or *Sun Kil Moon - Duk Koo Kim*

help? they both mean alot to me and I cant make up my mind @_@


----------



## Scared Link (Jun 25, 2006)

Sun Kil Moon! Go for their song! They kick ass! =3


----------



## Mori` (Jun 25, 2006)

I like 170, mainly because its the same length as moe =p


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 25, 2006)

I say 170 too.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 25, 2006)

Though Duk Koo Kim is three times Moe, innit?


----------



## mow (Jun 25, 2006)

have you guys heard the 170 track? fuckign awesome. uploading for you now


*Spoiler*: _170 translated lyrics_ 



Relax, we'll soon be returning
You know we'll get sufficient funding
Now I enlist as a voluntary soldier
When I go out I've become a father

It was night and it became day and night again
I wrote letter after letter but never got one back
half a year with shots and open wounds
half a year! God, how time goes slow

Thank God for the medical corps
Cos they sew together recruits and generals
The day came and I waited for a signal
And I got my last order from the highest in command

And he yelled;
170 go out and see if it is clear!
No, general, spare me. It's easy for you to send in a
voluntary soldier
But who'll take care of my wife and my child?

170 is it clear, is it clear?
170 we're waiting for a response


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 25, 2006)

I've heard that track months ago.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 25, 2006)

Actually, I have. I haven't heard Doo Koo Kim though, so it was an easy choice >_<

170 is better name material anyways.

[don't stop uploading it though, I don't have it =X]


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 25, 2006)

Shame on you, ItO!


----------



## Arty (Jun 25, 2006)

Does anybody want to join my jug quartet.

It's "autistic-artistic and his jug quartet" and we travel the world covering 80s songs on our jugs.

Requirements: Must have a jug.


----------



## mow (Jun 25, 2006)

Duk koo kim is a south korean boxer was just picked to make the champion at the time look good in the fight. Btu he lasted for 15 rounds and died in the ring from the beatings.

170 is a injured solider who finds that he has a child but gets no resopnse from his family, he is later on sent as a scout only never to come back again.

Both sogns give me unparalled goosebumps, as painfull as you could imagine. Dave is uping Duk koo kim and Im upping 170 fro you now.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 25, 2006)

*Link Removed* There.

Don't give me shit for posting links. >/


----------



## mow (Jun 25, 2006)

Sun Kil moon has it on their website actually, so it's okay


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 25, 2006)

So no need to send out the apocalypse ponies?


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 25, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> Sun Kil moon has it on their website actually, so it's okay


So why the fuck did you want me to upload it in the first place? XD


----------



## Arty (Jun 25, 2006)

Has anyone here heard Shugo Tokumaru? Someone gave me his album and it's way too catchy.

One of his songs is on this stupid little flash thing some guy made.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 25, 2006)

Some damn admin needs to come online.


----------



## Arty (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm an admin what seems to be the problem


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 25, 2006)

I want SMod powers and ban-options for other members.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 25, 2006)

Now I definitely say 170.  I actually didn't think Doo Koo Kim was that great. It got  a lot better towards the end, but it was too bland at the beginning. Maybe it's just the morning or something. I'll give it another whirl later on today when I phase out of my grumbly 'didn't get enough sleep' mood.


----------



## Scared Link (Jun 25, 2006)

That 170 song you sent me is awsome! Go for 170, 170, 170!!


----------



## Arty (Jun 25, 2006)

I should be a Music Department mod.

I've got the looks, the attitude, and I can play a solo on my jug.


----------



## mow (Jun 25, 2006)

But do you have facial hair?

and thanks guys, I settled for 170 <3


----------



## Scared Link (Jun 25, 2006)

YAY 170-eeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 25, 2006)

I have lots of facial hair!

But my jug is broken. I lose


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 25, 2006)

autistic-artistic said:
			
		

> I should be a Music Department mod.
> 
> I've got the looks, the attitude, and I can play a solo on my jug.


I should be God, but I haven't become one so far.


----------



## Arty (Jun 25, 2006)

Mother Earth is pregnant for the third time.

For y'all have knocked her up.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 25, 2006)

I demand a DNA test!


----------



## mow (Jun 25, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> I should be God, but I haven't become one so far.



You're an orange clad dutchman, chances of you being anything are as far as me disliking Sam beam.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 25, 2006)

You already dislike him for not sticking it up your pooper when he had the chance.


----------



## Arty (Jun 25, 2006)

I kept hearing this beat and a faint singing voice.

I thought the tv in the other room was on MTV2, or something. 

My headphones were under a pile of clothes, basking in amazing Wham! without me.

I feel ashamed.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 25, 2006)

Does anyone here have *A New England* by *Kirsty Maccoll*? I NEED it.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 25, 2006)

Checked torrentspy yet?


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 25, 2006)

That blows.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 25, 2006)

No duh.

I really need that song! XP


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 25, 2006)

Cry me a fucking river, why dontcha.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 25, 2006)

O_0. Manners! D:


----------



## Keramachi (Jun 25, 2006)

Can you believe these guys are only freshmen in high school? They're amazing.

Naruto Cheesenip


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 25, 2006)

Yeah, they're quite the talentful band already.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm almost at 3K!


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 25, 2006)

Good for you, X, good for you.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm almost at... ...oh wait, it doesn't matter does it!


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 25, 2006)

It'll be another year before you reach 2k. XD


----------



## Keramachi (Jun 25, 2006)

Quality over quantity, mate.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm both.

What do y'all think of meh new screenname?


----------



## Sesu (Jun 25, 2006)

Fomo said:
			
		

> Can you believe these guys are only freshmen in high school?



Yes. 



They aren't very good, even if they are only in High School. I have seen much better from Freshmen. I mean, they are out of tune, and lack accomplished technical ability. They dip in and out of rhythm and I don't like the bassist's hair-cut. Other than that they are alright, but nothing to swoon over.


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 25, 2006)

Davey, you're finally admitted what you are. 

Why the change? Is it the fashion in the music dept?


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 25, 2006)

No, just been feeling like changing it.

Maggot Brain > you in every single way.


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 25, 2006)

If you say so Davey, if you say so. I think I'll stick with mine until I can think of something better.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 25, 2006)

Maggot Brain is an awesome choice, but I know you knew I'd think so. 

Also, for moe, I say Duk Koo Kim is the better name, but it's already too late. 

Anyways, Southern Fried Funk is awesome, age be damned. The only place they are lacking is in the drum dept., if you ask me. Everyone else is solid.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 25, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> If you say so Davey, if you say so. I think I'll stick with mine until I can think of something better.


I was referring to the song, actually.

And yes, Joe, I knew you'd think so. I agree about the drummer myself, he seems a bit... lifeless.


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 25, 2006)

Where is the song from? I'm not familiar with it.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 25, 2006)

From Funkadelic/Parliament/P-funk's album Maggot Brain.

It is one fucking epic instrumental.


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 25, 2006)

Don't think I have that album in  my collection.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 25, 2006)

Joe reckons it isn't their best album, although Maggot Brain is their best track. I only have Maggot Brain, so I wouldn't know precisely.


----------



## Arty (Jun 25, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> Joe reckons it isn't their best album, although Maggot Brain is their best track. I only have Maggot Brain, so I wouldn't know precisely.



I pimped Standing on The Verge(their best album) and One Nation Under a Groove just recently.

Get your ass to that thread, young man.

Edit: Also, Maggot Brain is their best track, but not close to the best album. A fun fact: The original awesome guitar was played by Eddie Hazel on the album. Michael Hampton did his own awesome version as a bonus EP to One Nation Under a Groove(but on the cd version that I pimped). It's worth hearing if you like the original(and pretty good to boot!)


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 25, 2006)

Link removed
Link removed

Two another very nice versions of Maggot Brain.


----------



## Arty (Jun 25, 2006)

Yeah, I linked two late 70s live versions in that thread, too. 

Really isn't a bad version of Maggot Brain.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 25, 2006)

Especially the last one, quite amusing how he makes it happen with two snapped strings.


----------



## Keramachi (Jun 25, 2006)

A tree in my backyard has just fallen down.


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 25, 2006)

That is SO cool! Did it crush anything?


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 25, 2006)

Tree smashy smashy.


----------



## Keramachi (Jun 25, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> That is SO cool! Did it crush anything?


Nah, but it did break my neighbor's fence and damage my old swing set. The icing on the cake is, my family doesn't own the property that the tree was on. The property actually belongs to a friend of mine- her family owns a mortuary on the premises behind my house.


----------



## Sesu (Jun 26, 2006)

You should go lay under the fallen debris and act like you were swinging on the swing set.


----------



## Arty (Jun 26, 2006)

He died where he lived.

On his favorite swing.


----------



## Catatonik (Jun 26, 2006)

So, the only way I can currently be bothered to access the Music forum is if the most recently activated thread is one I give a damn about.

Hah.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Jun 26, 2006)

Well lets see if we can't fix that.  

ps. Missed your ever present and sarcastic humor Cata. I think you are well overdo for a good pimp. I need some new material from a trusted source!


----------



## Catatonik (Jun 26, 2006)

If I can get back on here, I may well do that.

Although I still need people to get back on Obsessed (and yes, I'm -ing persistant).

Looking forward to pimping Transmet.

Also, added whack loads of new stuff to my DA page.: 

Wheeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Jun 26, 2006)

I still need to get on my devart page. I am so laaaaaaaaaazy. Hence why I'm a shitty member of Obsessed...


----------



## Catatonik (Jun 26, 2006)

I can't believe how inspired I've been lately.

It's a pleasant change from continuous, writer and artists block.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 26, 2006)

Well Cata, you can just subscribe to the threads.


----------



## graysocks (Jun 26, 2006)

Jitterbug .________.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 26, 2006)

...what?


----------



## graysocks (Jun 26, 2006)

Exactly. Am i the only one who hears it? For the main page for music dept.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 26, 2006)

Don't have the plug-in.


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Jun 26, 2006)

As sexy as Jitterbug is, is there going to be a poll for other music to be played throughout the music forum?

If there is, I nominate *"Duran Duran - Reflex"*.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 26, 2006)

I should make a music video, my very presence would make it the best ever.


----------



## Keramachi (Jun 26, 2006)

Jedi Mind Tricks said:
			
		

> As sexy as Jitterbug is, is there going to be a poll for other music to be played throughout the music forum?
> 
> If there is, I nominate *"Duran Duran - Reflex"*.


We could have a song of the week! That'd be sweet.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 26, 2006)

Or, you know, not.

Seeing as many have browser malfunctions thanks to the song.


----------



## Arty (Jun 26, 2006)

Or maybe, you know, it's because Wham is so incredible their feeble little minds cannot handle it and their browser crashes and saves them from the truth.

The Wham truth.

Or maybe it's just a browser malfunction.


----------



## SunOfAlubarna (Jun 26, 2006)

Hell has breaken loose.

The computer sound stopped working, and my 2000+ songs.. aren't capable of beeing listened to, without sound. And me, who wanted to..

.. hear to Ice Cube feat. Eazy E - Fuck The Police. *insert sad-face smile*


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 26, 2006)

-mocks you for all he's worth-


----------



## SunOfAlubarna (Jun 26, 2006)

DAMN YOU TO HELL. >_>

Anyways, what's your favorite Ice Cube song? What's your opinions on HIM?


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 26, 2006)

Ice Cube is not my thing.

And HIM... Well, let's just say I think Linde is a decent guitarist, but the rest of the band blows, and I just can't stand the vocalist's voice.


----------



## mow (Jun 26, 2006)

Would anyone happen to have Royksopp - Remind Me? I cant find my Melody A.M. cd and I really want to spin that track atm.


----------



## Catatonik (Jun 26, 2006)

HIM make my teeth hurt.

Ole school Ice Cube amuses me.

Epecially in light of the caricature of a sell-out he has become...

Also, I wish I was good at colouring images..


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 26, 2006)

*Link Removed*

Yousendit style. I'll break the link after a while, too lazy for pm.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 26, 2006)

You and me both, Mike, you and me both.


----------



## Arty (Jun 26, 2006)

This picture is so cute the thread is going to melt.


----------



## Voynich (Jun 26, 2006)

I vote MC Hammer - Can't touch this ... as song of the wekk ..or maybe uhm... some other horribly annoying but catchy song.

Reflex would be my nr 2 actually.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 26, 2006)

autistic-artistic said:
			
		

> This picture is so cute the thread is going to melt.


Even though that kitty just stepped in semen?


----------



## Arty (Jun 26, 2006)

If we're going for Duran Duran songs I vote Notorious

Or maybe something terrible like Wild Boys


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 26, 2006)

I vote for Ozone - Dragostea Din Tei.


----------



## Arty (Jun 26, 2006)

I vote for someone giving me a hug.


----------



## Voynich (Jun 26, 2006)

*hugs*

K done.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 26, 2006)

How was your trip to the Valley of the Mormons?


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Jun 26, 2006)

Wait. Who came to Utah and didnt visit poor ol' Ender?


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 26, 2006)

No one?


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Jun 26, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> How was your trip to the Valley of the Mormons?



Then there must be another mystical valley o mormons that I dont know about?

This is why one shouldnt just jump in the middle of conversations.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 26, 2006)

It was a referrence to her large chest.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Jun 26, 2006)

Damn, now every time I think about Salt Lake I'm gonna think of that. XD


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 26, 2006)

Don't we all?


----------



## Catatonik (Jun 26, 2006)

Drawing is fun.

So are Tylenol 3's..and marijuana...and music..and days off...

Waht is not fun is sharp shooting agony emanating from ones own jaw, where a veteran cracked molar battles ferociously with an upstart wisdom tooth for control of the areas nerve endings.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Jun 26, 2006)

Haha! As usual you bring up a good point.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Jun 26, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Drawing is fun.
> 
> So are Tylenol 3's..and marijuana...and music..and days off...
> 
> Waht is not fun is sharp shooting agony emanating from ones own jaw, where a veteran cracked molar battles ferociously with an upstart wisdom tooth for control of the areas nerve endings.



The description is enough to make me never want to use my teeth again for fear of experiencing a similar mishap.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 26, 2006)

-drinks soda-


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 26, 2006)

My dentist told me I am one in *large number* of people who will never experience the pain of oral revolution in such fashion as painfully described above by cata. I love my dentist.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 26, 2006)

I brush around three times a day, so I don't think I will either.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 26, 2006)

No, no. I meant that I'll not have to endure growing wisdom teeth at all. It's rather fantastic. I'm not sure how it works out, but my dentist told me that a small percentage of people simply do not grow them. I am one of those grateful few.

No Aesop Rock here, but I could make a project of it tomorrow [might as wellpimp a couple of albums if I'm going to do anything], if that's soon enough for ya'.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 26, 2006)

/Wins


----------



## Catatonik (Jun 26, 2006)

It was...amusingly so.

And I+0, that would be awesome.

I love Aesops lyrics and flow..and beats...and..everything.


----------



## Voynich (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm slightly amused that Davey manages to bring up my tits at least once every 3 pages here.


----------



## Catatonik (Jun 26, 2006)

They weigh heavily on his mind.

Very heavily...and smooth.

Anyways, yeah tits are teh kewl.


----------



## Arty (Jun 26, 2006)

Tits Dept. Convo #5- Tits tits tits tits tits tits


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 26, 2006)

What's wrong with thinking about jubblies?


----------



## Spiral Man (Jun 26, 2006)

Meh.....
Nothing wrong of thinking about melons.

-Lizard-kun


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 26, 2006)

I wonder; why do you add your username to each post you make?


----------



## Catatonik (Jun 26, 2006)

Incase he forgets it?


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 26, 2006)

I know of atleast five ways to find out what his username is with out looking at what he posted.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 26, 2006)

Would Labour Days work for you? I am pimping that and a lot of other stuff pretty soon. 

Here's the list of things I'll be sending out:

Rap To Fap To

Aesop Rock - Labour Days
A Tribe Called Quest - The Low End Theory (+ Scenario)
Blackalicious - Blazing Arrow
Cunninlynguists (Which Album?)
Dead Prez – Let’s Get Free
Del - Both Sides of the Brain
Deltron 3030 - Deltron 3030
Gangstarr - Moment of Truth
Gym Class Heroes - The Papercut Chronicles
Immortal Technique – Revolutionary Vol. 1 and 2
Jeru The Damaja - The Sun Rises in the East
Jurassic 5 - Power in Numbers
K'naan - The Dusty Foot Philosopher
Nas - Illmatic
Nujabes - Metaphorical Music
Q-Tip - Kamaal the Abstract
Spearhead – Home
The Last Emperor – My Personal Mixtape (since none of his albums are consistent )
The Roots – Things Fall Apart (+ The Seed, Something in the Way of Things, Water)
Wu-Tang Clan - Enter the Wu-Tang 36 Chambers

I may, of course, prune this down...but you get the idea.


----------



## Arty (Jun 26, 2006)

Can we get back to tits please

Edit: @J: Gotta get King Gheedorah on there.

I misread the list. Also, Let's Get Free is an underrated album.


----------



## Spiral Man (Jun 26, 2006)

I's a habit.
xP


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 26, 2006)

Start breaking the habbit!

...

God, please excuse me while I kill myself; I just made a Linkin Park referrence.


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 26, 2006)

You could have just said stop doing it. Maybe you secretly *like* Linkin Park.


----------



## Arty (Jun 26, 2006)

Are you about to break, Dave?


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 26, 2006)

Oh, fuck no! I'll admit to liking them years ago, but back then my taste in music was complete tripe.

I know better, nowadays.


----------



## Catatonik (Jun 26, 2006)

Yeah but not ever1 on the interwubs is as smrt as u dave

u no?

Edit, I have Labor Days...in fact, it's the only one I have.


----------



## Spiral Man (Jun 26, 2006)

lol
Linkin park is an average band.
-Nods-


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 26, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Yeah but not ever1 on the interwubs is as smrt as u dave
> 
> u no?


lyke tottli! al these pplz not noing how 2 spel m tipe make mi iiz hurting emo ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) lol


----------



## Arty (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm going to pimp Son House - Father of Delta Blues tonight and you're all going to enjoy it or I'm going to cry.


----------



## Spiral Man (Jun 26, 2006)

Y is C@t & M@gg0t T@lkn Lik Nubs?
LOL


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 26, 2006)

autistic-artistic said:
			
		

> I'm going to pimp Son House - Father of Delta Blues tonight and you're all going to enjoy it or I'm going to cry.


You sure know how make it tempting.


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 26, 2006)

autistic-artistic said:
			
		

> I'm going to pimp Son House - Father of Delta Blues tonight and you're all going to enjoy it or I'm going to cry.


Don't cut yourself.


----------



## Arty (Jun 26, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> You sure know how make it tempting.



I used the same tactic when I was a used car salesman except I threatened to jump off of a bridge. 

I sold alot of Hondas.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 26, 2006)

autistic-artistic said:
			
		

> I used the same tactic when I was a used car salesman except I threatened to jump off of a bridge.
> 
> I sold alot of Hondas.


When I said tempting, I was referring to not listening.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jun 26, 2006)

jkingler said:
			
		

> Cunninlynguists (Which Album?)
> Deltron 3030 - Deltron 3030
> Jurassic 5 - Power in Numbers
> K'naan - The Dusty Foot Philosopher
> ...



This is going to be an awesome pimp, Cunnin _Rap For Food_ is their best album, I think I pimped a _A Piece of Strange_ a week or two ago.  Do you think you can pimp out _Modal Soul_ by Nujabes, by any chance?

Tits, tits, tits.....


----------



## Arty (Jun 26, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> When I said tempting, I was referring to not listening.



I am getting sick of you stepping over everything in my life.

First you posted a salt picture after my snail picture on the first page, and now this. 

What next, Dave?


----------



## Catatonik (Jun 26, 2006)

Dave just hates things of beauty.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 26, 2006)

I was thinking about raping your younger sister.

She hawt?


----------



## Arty (Jun 26, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> I was thinking about raping your younger sister.
> 
> She hawt?



Here is her picture.


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 26, 2006)

She needs to come out of her shell.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 26, 2006)

MSN convo with Moe said:
			
		

> moe zegt:
> like a naked caveman
> moe zegt:
> i have no clue what the relevance is in that one
> ...


----------



## Catatonik (Jun 26, 2006)

Agony sucks.

Transmet does not.


----------



## DyersEve (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm going out of town tonight, and won't be back until sometime in August. I won't be able to access the forums until then either, probably, so I'll see you guys then.


----------



## azuken (Jun 26, 2006)

HOUSE!!! I Love HOUSE!!! I think he actually says bro's before Ho's in that scene to.


----------



## Sesu (Jun 26, 2006)

Dude, Autistic, your sister is t3h s3xx! Hook a brother up.


----------



## azuken (Jun 26, 2006)

jkingler said:
			
		

> Would Labour Days work for you? I am pimping that and a lot of other stuff pretty soon.
> 
> Here's the list of things I'll be sending out:
> 
> ...




Jkingler, in the name of all great rap, if you do prune this. and you take off gym class hereos, i will hunt you down and castrate you like the little bitch you would become.

New GCH album 7 - 25

And yay for Blackalicious, just got into him.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 26, 2006)

> @J: Gotta get King Gheedorah on there.


There are a lot of albums that I was going to pimp, but I might back off since a lot of them get pimped regularly. 

King Gheedorah is my fave MF Doom album, but there have already been like 3 or 4 people pimping Doom, so I don't really think it needs to be done. I could be wrong, though. Wait and see, I guess. 



> This is going to be an awesome pimp, Cunnin Rap For Food is their best album, I think I pimped a A Piece of Strange a week or two ago.


Yeah, I am definitely pimping Rap For Food, but I think I might also pimp Southernunderground. There are some awesome tracks on the latter album that must be heard, IMO. <3


> Do you think you can pimp out Modal Soul by Nujabes, by any chance?


For you or for the masses? Modal Soul gets too much love, IMO. I prefer MM, but I might just pimp the pair of them. Again, wait and see (Nujabes aren't very high on my list of priorites ATM, since they also have been pimped no less than 4 times XD).

@Azuken: have no fear--there's no way in hell that I am going to forget about Gym Class Heroes or Blackalicious. I love them both way too much (and I love this dept. too much) to ever do something that lame.


----------



## Arty (Jun 26, 2006)

The only thing I don't like about Dead Prez - Let's Get Free is that there is a song about eating your vegetables.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 26, 2006)

Well, they're communist vegetarians. What do you expect?


----------



## Arty (Jun 26, 2006)

They do a great version of Hip-Hop on Dave Chappelle's block party.

Speaking of which, I should probably pimp that, what with all the Mos Def and Roots fans here. The soundtrack is missing alot of good stuff but it does have the best.

Mos Def, Black Star, Erykah Badu, Roots, Dead Prez, etc.


----------



## azuken (Jun 26, 2006)

jkingler said:
			
		

> There are a lot of albums that I was going to pimp, but I might back off since a lot of them get pimped regularly.
> 
> King Gheedorah is my fave MF Doom album, but there have already been like 3 or 4 people pimping Doom, so I don't really think it needs to be done. I could be wrong, though. Wait and see, I guess.
> 
> ...



Then you shall keep your testicles!


WTF is with jitter bug in the music area?


----------



## azuken (Jun 26, 2006)

Kingler, you going to warped tour?


----------



## jkingler (Jun 27, 2006)

I wasn't planning on it. Is the line-up good this year?


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Jun 27, 2006)

jkingler said:
			
		

> Well, they're communist vegetarians. What do you expect?


Two of my favorite things!


----------



## Bubbles (Jun 27, 2006)

*brings in cd of Dead or Alive 'Spin me Around'*

Lets get Wham outta here


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Jun 27, 2006)

Fuck, or even better than Reflex, but it loses the whole cheesy 80's Wham feel.

*"Nujabes - World's End Rhapsody"*

Though this would take away the cheesy feel, and add some raw amazingness.

So many choices...


----------



## mow (Jun 27, 2006)

okay, let's make things fun. I'll make a thread for song nominations for each week (given that we have the brandwidth). The first 10 nominations get picked and voted on.

Yay or nay?


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Jun 27, 2006)

170 said:
			
		

> okay, let's make things fun. I'll make a thread for song nominations for each week (given that we have the brandwidth). The first 10 nominations get picked and voted on.
> 
> Yay or nay?



Very yay mate.

We already got two nominations as well.

_*"Duran Duran - Reflex"*_

&
_*
"Nujabes - World's End Rhapsody"*_


I've got no problem providing those two tracks either.


----------



## Bubbles (Jun 27, 2006)

Hmmmm well tis up to you, most ignore me in here anyway (i thinks it's because i don't have a penis or something)

Anyway how come no one ever talks about Michael Jackson?


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 27, 2006)

I vote for my recordings of 'Moe: The Gay Pirate'.

And I think it's because you're the only female that hasn't posted her chest on the interwebs yet, dear.


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Jun 27, 2006)

bubblishous said:
			
		

> Hmmmm well tis up to you, most ignore me in here anyway (i thinks it's because i don't have a penis or something)
> 
> Anyway how come no one ever talks about Michael Jackson?



Use *bold*. 

Are you even on the pimp/joy list?


You're missing some class stuff being passed around mate.


----------



## Bubbles (Jun 27, 2006)

Nah i'm not on the pimp list, i'm still on shitty dial up so theres no point

*I'm not going to post my breasts on an internet chatroom, just who the hell does that?*


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 27, 2006)

Most do it in the bath house, rather than a chatroom.


----------



## Sid (Jun 27, 2006)

bubblishous said:
			
		

> *I'm not going to post my breasts on an internet chatroom, just who the hell does that?*



all the cool cats do it nowadays.

get with the times


----------



## jkingler (Jun 27, 2006)

> Soil & Pimp Sessions - Pimp Of The Year..one the best jazz album since the dawn of time...the best [jazz] album of the year so far.


I concur.

Also, the song of the week idea is awesome, Moe. DOOOO ITTTTTT!!!


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jun 27, 2006)

Do it.

This is the best anime intro in the world.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 27, 2006)

That guy is missing all kinds of notes. XD

It's a cool looking intro, though. And HxH is indeed entertaining. <3


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 27, 2006)

I don't support the song of the week idea, because I have to avoid the main page now. I'm usually listening to something or watching an anime in the background when I'm on the forums in the first place so there's always the issue of having to pause what I'm doing, or hurry through so the overlay doesn't kill my ears. And I'm suspicious about the browser crashing bit. It hasn't happened since the first morning, but I usually am in the middle of many things in an average of ten tabs, so I can't afford to chance it.

I'll not bitch too much though


----------



## mow (Jun 27, 2006)

WE ARE LOSING


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 27, 2006)

That's because black is the colour of defeat.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 27, 2006)

> That's because black is the colour of defeat.


And brown is the colour of de shiit. And white is the colour of me sheets. I am not sure how that has any bearing on Brazil vs. Ghana. There are some DARK people from Brazil, so it's not as black and white as you make it sound. XD


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 27, 2006)

BROWN IS THE COLOUR OF FECES!


----------



## jkingler (Jun 27, 2006)

I said as much, didn't I?


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 27, 2006)

Just thought I'd concur.


----------



## Arty (Jun 27, 2006)

bubblishous said:
			
		

> *brings in cd of Dead or Alive 'Spin me Around'*
> 
> Lets get Wham outta here



This gets my vote. This or Dead or Alive - Brand New Lover

I can supply either of these songs god I'm gay


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 27, 2006)

autistic-artistic said:
			
		

> god I'm gay


Anything we don't know?


----------



## Arty (Jun 27, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> Anything we don't know?



There's an arrow in the E and X of the FedEx logo.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 27, 2006)

autistic-artistic said:
			
		

> There's an arrow in the E and X of the FedEx logo.


Nope, knew that.


----------



## Arty (Jun 27, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> Nope, knew that.



George Clinton was born July 22nd 1941


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 27, 2006)

Old. Tell me something new, man.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 27, 2006)

You are made of cheese.


----------



## Arty (Jun 27, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> Old. Tell me something new, man.



Snails can crawl along the edge of a razor without hurting themselves.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 27, 2006)

autistic-artistic said:
			
		

> Snails can crawl along the edge of a razor without hurting themselves.


Still old.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 27, 2006)

Playing the old card is getting old.


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Jun 27, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> Do it.
> 
> This is the best anime intro in the world.




Samurai Champloo intro >>>>>>>>>> Hunter X Hunter intro.

That HxH video only starts getting good at 00:30 when Leorio is rockin' that pink shirt and the singer goes, "ahh ah ahhhh".


----------



## Arty (Jun 27, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> Still old.



Black bears originated in Asia.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 27, 2006)

autistic-artistic said:
			
		

> Black bears originated in Asia.


This is a lie.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 27, 2006)

> Samurai Champloo intro >>>>>>>>>> Hunter X Hunter intro.


This is true to the umpteenth degree. I nominate JMT for President of Toilet's Face.


----------



## Arty (Jun 27, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> This is a lie.



No, really, it's true. 

My best friend is a black bear.


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Jun 27, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> That's because black is the colour of defeat.




*Spoiler*: _You know who else is a Black Star? (Who?)_ 





*Me.*


----------



## jkingler (Jun 27, 2006)

> My best friend is a black bear.


Are you referring to moe?


----------



## Arty (Jun 27, 2006)

jkingler said:
			
		

> Are you referring to moe?



Moe is my other best friend. I'm talking about my friend Steve the black bear. 

We don't really talk and he lives in my bathroom and whenever I open the door he tries to maul me in the face.

But we're buds.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Jun 27, 2006)

Hey, you can't blame someone for instincts.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 27, 2006)

Hey, guys. My head hurts. ><


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Jun 27, 2006)

Drink more water. I'm serious. Most of the time we have headaches its because we are dehydrated.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 27, 2006)

Eat salt and drink a lot of alcohol.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 27, 2006)

*Link Removed*


> Eat salt and drink a lot of alcohol.


Awesome.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 27, 2006)

I still have my PHD, y'know.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 27, 2006)

I hope my CD comes today. :|


----------



## Catatonik (Jun 27, 2006)

argh, codeine makes me nauseous.

Fucking mockey cock on a stick.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 27, 2006)

Do you mean cocaine?


----------



## Arty (Jun 27, 2006)

jkingler said:
			
		

> ali farka toure link



Did you ever know

that you're my hero?

You're everything I wish I could be


----------



## jkingler (Jun 27, 2006)

Ph.D. in Hobology, right? You must know a lot about cardboard boxes.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 27, 2006)

And booze, don't forget the booze. And paperbags, bumfights, hell, I'm a jack of all trades.


----------



## graysocks (Jun 27, 2006)

jkingler said:
			
		

> Ph.D. in Hobology, right? You must know a lot about cardboard boxes.



The Boxmaaaan! He's a box, man!!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 27, 2006)

Pace of Aids! \m/


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 27, 2006)

So when did you get tested positive, X?


----------



## Catatonik (Jun 27, 2006)

No, I meant codeine, cocaine makes me violent, not nauseous.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 27, 2006)

God, I want the fucking album right now. NOW!


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 27, 2006)

What album? 

Anyone listen to Astral Doors?


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Jun 27, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> No, I meant codeine, cocaine makes me violent, not nauseous.



And don't EVER mix the two.

Mali!


----------



## Catatonik (Jun 27, 2006)

Never heard of em.

Rocking out with my Tool out, right now.


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 27, 2006)

What's the Tool album before 10,000 Days? The supposed to be best one of theirs. La...something. I need it.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 27, 2006)

I never liked Tool. :\

I'm waiting for my Bad Brains tribute album to arrive.


----------



## Voynich (Jun 27, 2006)

Lateralus? 


Meh I prefer 10,000 Days. Lateralus is really not that great to me.


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 27, 2006)

That's the one. I at least want to give it a listen and judge it.


----------



## Miss CCV (Jun 27, 2006)

Sooo yeah, I'm d/ling ZION-I "Deep Water Slang" album. 

YAAAYYUUHHHH<3


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 27, 2006)

Lacks Mono and WEG. <3


----------



## azuken (Jun 27, 2006)

jkingler said:
			
		

> I wasn't planning on it. Is the line-up good this year?




I like the line up, Valient Thor, Gym Class Heroes, Rise Against, ETC.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 27, 2006)

The only artist I know from that list is Gym Class Heroes.


----------



## azuken (Jun 27, 2006)

Do you like new age rock or what? That could be it. Heres a list of artist:
Bands Playing
Adair
AFI
Against Me!
Aiden
Alexisonfire
Amber Pacific
Anti-Flag
Armor For Sleep
Bouncing Souls
Britt Black
Cartel
Classic Crime
Crowned King
Down to Earth Approach
Dropping Daylight
Eight Fingers Down
Emanuel
Emery
Everytime I Die
Ferus
Five-Star Affair
Flash Bathory
Forgive Durden
From Autumn to Ashes
From First to Last
Gatsby's American Dream
GoodYear
Greeley Estates
Gym Class Heroes
Hellogoodbye
Helmet
Joan Jett and the Blackhearts
Kandi Coded
Less Than Jake
Lorene Drive
Misery Signals
Moneen
Motion City Soundtrack
Mute Math
My American Heart
Narwhal
NOFX
Over It
Patent Pending
Plain White T's
Protest the Hero
Rise Against
Saosin
Saves The Day
Saves The Day (Acoustic)
Secret Lives Of The Free Masons
Senses Fail
Senses Fail (Acoustic)
Shiragirl
Silverstein
Split Fifty
Street Drum Corps
Super Geek League
TAT
The Academy Is..
The Audition
The Blackout Pact
The Bled
The Burning Room
The Casualties
The Early November
The Fully Down
The Living End
The Modern Day Saint
The Smashup
The Stiletto Formal
The Sunstreak
The Vincent Black Shadow
Thursday
Underoath
Valient Thorr
Voltera
We are the Fury
Zebrahead


----------



## Catatonik (Jun 27, 2006)

Only the Gym Class Heroes interest me on that list.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 28, 2006)

This thing moves slowly when I'm not around.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jun 28, 2006)

im bored guys, amuse me


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 28, 2006)

Yay, I'm starting to learn the guitar now. It feels good to be able to play something, even if it's as simple as Kumbaya (and played badly).

Have you learned anything new recently Dave?


----------



## destroy_musick (Jun 28, 2006)

im a Dave too! so i'll answer 

i recently finished learning, on bass guitar no less:

Orion by Metallica
The Toys Go Winding Down by Primus
Squeeze Me Macaroni by Mr. Bungle


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 28, 2006)

You need to learn how to play Devil's Trill on bass, that'd make you hardcoreasfuck.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Jun 28, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Only the Gym Class Heroes interest me on that list.


No one interests me there. I'm just such a snob.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 28, 2006)

Elitism FTW!


----------



## Keramachi (Jun 28, 2006)

I got the discography of The Beatles. It's so amazing.


----------



## Voynich (Jun 28, 2006)

HA. I'm gonna see Isis and Zombi in like 2 weeks. I R Teh Happy.


----------



## Arty (Jun 28, 2006)

Candlebox is playing in Miami.

I can't even believe I remember that one hit they had in 94 or 93.

Jesus.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 28, 2006)

Woohoo! I gots some n00 songs.


----------



## azuken (Jun 28, 2006)

2 minutes and my lynyrd Skynyrd Discography will be done. WOOT.


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 28, 2006)

I need new music. Good music.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 28, 2006)

If you can use BT, try the Cowboy Bebop OST's.


----------



## Arty (Jun 28, 2006)

Don't do the Bebop OSTs, Cats on Mars will be stuck in your head every day for the rest of your life until you hang yourself.


----------



## Arty (Jun 28, 2006)

The Bebop OSTs are awesome and Go Go Cactus Man sung by Andy on one of the discs rules.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 28, 2006)

I have 12 OST's of Cowboy Bebop.


----------



## azuken (Jun 28, 2006)

Should i get rid of the Samurai Champloo OST's and get the Bebop OST's?


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 28, 2006)

Yes, yes you should.

Seriously, the Cowboy Bebop OST's are SO much better than Samurai Champloo. Way more variation.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 28, 2006)

No, don't.

The BECK OST isn't good, not good at all. Especially if you enjoy the manga.


----------



## azuken (Jun 28, 2006)

I got the OST because of the manga, This would be my second time having it. Beat Crusaders are awesome.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 28, 2006)

I don't like the BEAT CRUSADERS at all, no talent whatsoever.

And the OST doesn't pair up to the manga, the musicians aren't nearly amazing enough as they should to portay BECKs decently.


----------



## Arty (Jun 28, 2006)

Dave, you're a super cool guy and all, but I am completely puzzled as to how much you despise the Beck OST. 

This could just be me watching the anime before reading the manga, but what did you expect Beck to sound like? The Jeff Beck Group? 

I think the Beat Crusaders use a little too much keyboards but other than that, they are pretty good and they only have about 2 songs on the OST anyway.

Maybe you just hate jrock, I don't know.

(also I thought they weren't supposed to be super amazing musicians)

Edit: Also, I don't see how anyone can hate Brainstorm and Face. Come on, man.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 28, 2006)

I watched the anime before the manga, too.

But Ryusuke is supposed to sound like this amazing blues guitarist, don't get none of that in the anime.

I do like Hit in the USA and the introvideo, but that's the only part of the anime I really like. The introvid is the only thing that compares to the manga. But for the rest of the Beat Crusaders, and I've heard several albums, I don't like all that much. Simple stuff, hardly any feeling, bad lyrics, etc.

I do like some J-rock, just not the Beat Crusaders.

And they are supposed to be good musicians, atleast Ryusuke and Taira are supposed to be, and Saku too, I suppose. And the vocal talent Koyuki is supposed to have doesn't get represented anywhere in the anime.

I just loathe the OSTs because they don't even come close to the expectations I have from BECK.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 28, 2006)

My CD didn't fucking come. D=


----------



## Arty (Jun 28, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> I watched the anime before the manga, too.
> 
> But Ryusuke is supposed to sound like this amazing blues guitarist, don't get none of that in the anime.
> 
> ...



Oh, I understand the Blues guitarist thing, but it's supposed to appeal to Japan's audiences, man. I don't think I've heard any j-blues before. 

I think you need to give the OST another shot. The only songs Beat Crusaders played on or wrote were Follow Me, Hit In The USA, and Gymnasium. Or, you should at least give the Keith soundtrack a shot. Much more professional musicians because it's the original versions. 

I agree the anime music was fluff compared to what the manga was trying to portray, but it's J-rock. It's all empty with bad lyrics and simple.

Edit: Still, Brainstorm, Spice of Life, and Endless Traveling Map felt right at home with the manga, what with the mangaka's love of RHCP. Can't hate on those songs.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 28, 2006)

I've played both OST's dozens of times, don't need to go through that again.

But the fact that it's so crap is what I don't like about the anime; it doesn't do BECK any good at all.

Anyway; Ave Maria on Cowboy Bebop <3

Edit; Yes, I totally agree. Those are the only three songs I like, although they're still not what I expect. But, standing alone, they're quite nice.

And for those that wish to hear Don't Bother None, go here: an akatsuki flash (even sasori is in it O__o)


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 28, 2006)

azuken said:
			
		

> Should i get rid of the Samurai Champloo OST's and get the Bebop OST's?



Fuck no. There is no more than 2 full cd's worth of good bebop music. Amazing, fantastic, music, maybe the best in the ost business, but there is waaaaaaay too much filler shit on all the ost's [same problem the anime had, imo]. Just get a listing of the best songs from someone and get them individually and have a consistently outstanding playlist with no downtime for having done so. And keep sc's ost. Nujabes for the fucking win.


----------



## azuken (Jun 28, 2006)

Ive opened up fucking pandora's box here.

Well, Im going to go see superman Returns In about an hour. Should be good.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 28, 2006)

Haven't heard to many good things from the Superman enthusiasts about it, though.


----------



## Arty (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm no Superman enthusiast but I think that Kevin Spacey's overdone acting in the trailer is enough for me to pay a couple bucks to see it. 

Also I liked the Superman movie where Richard Pryor was a computer genius.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 28, 2006)

V For Vendetta <3333333


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 28, 2006)

I said 2 cd's of good music, but I should have said 2 cd's full of bebop quality great music. The rest of the stuff takes away from how amazing the great stuff is, imo. It's not bad, but there is special level kanno hit with some of the tracks that I define as bebop level quality, but they are spread through too many discs of stuff that just isn't the same musical height. That doesn't do anything for me but take the level down a notch. [like I said earlier, it coincides with my feelings on the anime. It should have been condensed some, it got bloated and the price was consistent greatness. But the great was truly that, without question]

That's all of my opinion for the day, I've got to go.


----------



## Arty (Jun 28, 2006)

Have you read Watchmen yet? 

Also Killing Joke is worth reading too because it's awesome.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 28, 2006)

Only read the first part, have been doing other things.


----------



## azuken (Jun 28, 2006)

Well reviewers can shove it. I love superman, and i hear he gets his shit rocked. So if i can watch superman get beat up. Im down. Plus I want to see the scene where the bullet hits his eye on the big screen.


----------



## Arty (Jun 28, 2006)

Hahaha, fucking awesome. 

An NES music version of Wham - Wake Me Up


----------



## Keramachi (Jun 29, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _Classical music FTW!_ 







Looks pretty easy, doesn't it?


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 29, 2006)

That... That can't be real. XD


----------



## Voynich (Jun 29, 2006)

Oh.

And SC ost >>>>> CB ost. Fo sho.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 29, 2006)

Maho said:
			
		

> Oh.
> 
> And SC ost >>>>> CB ost. Fo sho.


You are wrong, sir.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 29, 2006)

The Dicks are the greatest anti-klan band EVER!


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 29, 2006)

SC? CB? Translate please.


----------



## Voynich (Jun 29, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> You are wrong, sir.



No you are, you brainless clone.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 29, 2006)

CAN'T WE ALL JUST GET ALONG?!?!


----------



## Voynich (Jun 29, 2006)

No we can't. 


Don't feel like getting along.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 29, 2006)

Bastards. Yo, check mah fucking art thread.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 29, 2006)

I am no clone, this world could not handle two of me.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 29, 2006)

Why'd you change your name C&S?


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 29, 2006)

Because I wanted to?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 29, 2006)

Fucking crazy, man.

_I Hope You Get FUCKING Drafted._


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 29, 2006)

Doubt it.

The Dutch don't really get drafted anymore. =]


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 29, 2006)

Have you guys heard Siege? Fucking pizzowns.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 29, 2006)

Doesn't it have mozzarella?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 29, 2006)

No. Olives. 

I'll up their Drop Dead 7".


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 29, 2006)

Olives? Ew.

Son House <333


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 29, 2006)

Siege is in your PM box, Cinder.

Give the songs a listen.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 29, 2006)

Aye aye, cap'n!

Edit; First impression, guitar, bass and drums are all good, but the vocals... Just no. >.>


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 29, 2006)

To each their own, I guess...


----------



## less (Jun 29, 2006)

*Roskilde update*

Hello 

I have to be quick because unlike the fuckers ahead of me in the line, I don't want to make people wait for five hours to check their email:

Things that have happened so far including me falling down on a broken bottle and slashing my hand something fierce. The Red Crodd guy said that he'd send me to the hospital to get it stiched up under any other circumstanses, but since it was festival time he'd just wrap it up tight like a friend and check on it every day. So far he has, and it heals just fine. Other ailments I have gotten includes a madman cough, a heroic haircut and a pulled groin muscle from playing acrobatic football. I'm seeing Radio Soulwax, Clap you hands say yeah and Sigur Ros later on. Some dude from a newspaper asked me to blog for him and I am, sorta. I'd link you but I don't know where it is and it's all drunk and in Norwegian. I also got a mail from an editor saying that my review of _The Eraser_ was "as expected, a very solid and entertaining piece." He goes on to say that he "considers it to be an almost completely sure thing" that he'll end up printing it, but he just has to check the freelance budget first. Which means that pretty soon a review by yours truly will be printed in a national newspaper. I just read the mail, you're the first to know.

Gotta go, love you all.


----------



## Keramachi (Jun 29, 2006)

*Streetlight Manifesto* is made of ska and win.

EDIT: less, that sounds like fucking amazing.


----------



## less (Jun 29, 2006)

Oh, and why the hell is moe's username "170"?

Hi, kera


----------



## Keramachi (Jun 29, 2006)

You are such a lucky sonovabitch, less.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 29, 2006)

Because he adores the Kaizers Orchestra, pops.

And I'll be there with you next year!


----------



## less (Jun 29, 2006)

@kera: Pretty much, yeah?

@sonny: you better be, slacker 

And I really have to go. for real.

bye


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 29, 2006)

What, no comments about my awesome new screenname? >/


----------



## Keramachi (Jun 29, 2006)

Do you honestly think less gives a damn right now? He's out of his head thanks to a combination of music, booze, and God knows what else.

Oh wait... that's no different from normal.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 29, 2006)

Exactly.

Besides the fact that he doesn't have a limit to when he has to buy booze.


----------



## Arty (Jun 29, 2006)

Less left to go squaredancing with me.

I'm only posting because I lost my keys and I'm supposed to meet him there.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jun 29, 2006)

JEsus, X, you've been pimpin' O_O


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 29, 2006)

Toilet, why aren't you at Roskilde?!


----------



## azuken (Jun 29, 2006)

I want something fast and violent. Something i can get up and mosh too. But i want to be able to understand the lyrics. I want something that is like a giant kick to the fucking face. Its just like HOOORAAAHHH *THWACK*.

Know what i mean?

And listen to my friends band:
Mirror 2

Im going to get onto one of thier songs, just wait.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jun 29, 2006)

Cause I'm poor and I got something else I have to go to. I leave for Oslo in a couple of days for a monthly period where they're shooting this reality show about teenagers =D It's going to air on norway's third biggest network at fall 06.


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 29, 2006)

Damn, I want to speak to pops, but he's never on when I am!


----------



## azuken (Jun 29, 2006)

I want something fast and violent. Something i can get up and mosh too. But i want to be able to understand the lyrics. I want something that is like a giant kick to the fucking face. Its just like HOOORAAAHHH *THWACK*.

Know what i mean?

Please whore me something.

and check out that band and tell me what you think. PLEASE!


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 29, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> Cause I'm poor and I got something else I have to go to. I leave for Oslo in a couple of days for a monthly period where they're shooting this reality show about teenagers =D It's going to air on norway's third biggest network at fall 06.


So it's diffinate, you're in?

Atta boy, Toilet, atta boy!


----------



## Catatonik (Jun 29, 2006)

azuken said:
			
		

> I want something fast and violent. Something i can get up and mosh too. But i want to be able to understand the lyrics. I want something that is like a giant kick to the fucking face. Its just like HOOORAAAHHH *THWACK*.
> 
> Know what i mean?
> 
> ...



Nevermore...that's the fucking kick in the face.

Especially, Narcosynthesis and The River Dragon Has Come


----------



## Arty (Jun 29, 2006)

How come the Ninja Turtles wore those eyehole bandana masks

It's not like real ninjas wear those or anything.


----------



## azuken (Jun 29, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Nevermore...that's the fucking kick in the face.
> 
> Especially, Narcosynthesis and The River Dragon Has Come



Not sure what kind of music they are. But whore them to me.


I want some fast punk too. I love me some good fast punk.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 29, 2006)

autistic-artistic said:
			
		

> How come the Ninja Turtles wore those eyehole bandana masks
> 
> It's not like real ninjas wear those or anything.


It's either because they're ninja _turtles_, or to hide their secret identities.


----------



## azuken (Jun 29, 2006)

Hide thier secret identity's? They were turtles.

And show some respect for The Raconteurs


----------



## Arty (Jun 29, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> It's either because they're ninja _turtles_, or to hide their secret identities.



Actually, I don't think they even qualified as ninja turtles. They never really snuck around. They just sort of busted in and kicked ass. 

They were more like Teenage Mutant Kung Fu Turtles.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 29, 2006)

azuken said:
			
		

> Hide thier secret identity's? They were turtles.
> 
> And show some respect for The Raconteurs


It was kinda to deter the people from the fact that they _were_ turtles, to my knowledge. It worked for Superman, y'know.

And yeah, not exactly Ninja, maybe by the main-stream US standard, but they were more like berserkers.


----------



## Keramachi (Jun 29, 2006)

Remember that tree I mentioned? I snagged some photos of it today. I thought they'd look better in grayscale. (I'm still a total photo newbie)


Tell me which you think is better.


----------



## azuken (Jun 29, 2006)

That fuckin sucks....


Anyways, From the pink Floyd Topic:


I dont care for many Pink Floyd songs. But i do like a select few. I understand what they were trying to portray, and how they did it well.

So they dont appeal to me personally. But they are still amazing. Get it?

Yeah.


----------



## less (Jun 29, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> Cause I'm poor and I got something else I have to go to. I leave for Oslo in a couple of days for a monthly period where they're shooting this reality show about teenagers =D It's going to air on norway's third biggest network at fall 06.


That's the best news I've had since the two really beautiful girls in front of me at Sigur Ros started making out passionately an hour ago. No, I'm not kidding, and yes, I will get back to that another time. Sigur Ros was better than great. I'd go on, but my words are shitty and inadequate. Just imagine something out of Beck, only not a shonen manga, but your own actual life. Plus great looking girls making out passionately right in front of you. Plus going with all your best mates for burgers at the Festival burger shop afterwards and the staff taking a two minute pause from the job to stomp and clap and do a "We Will Rock You" sing along and then when you return from the burger counter some haywired drunk dude steals a beer out of your crate and when you mention this to him he breaks out in a very decent and very loud yodle. Pure skills. We let him have the beer.

P.S. The free internet access is open even at 01:40 in the night, as you might have gathered. This place rules.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 29, 2006)

XD

So what do you reckon your alcohol promille is right about now, pops?


----------



## less (Jun 29, 2006)

No idea, but my spelling seems scarily good, so I better get back to the camp. 

Oh, and what's with the new sweet username, sonny? (happy?)

EDIT@kera: second one


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 29, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> No idea, but my spelling seems scarily good, so I better get back to the camp.
> 
> Oh, and what's with the new sweet username, sonny? (happy?)


HI HO LIQUOR, CHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERS!

And I felt like a change. -insert fangirlsquea-


----------



## less (Jun 29, 2006)

Actually, kingler, I have promised Maho to make youtube the shows and provide written translations.

EDIT: And I'm off!


----------



## jkingler (Jun 29, 2006)

@less: fucking awesome!  I am amped now. I get to see Toilet own a bunch of euroteens. And probably seduce all the guys and girls there.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm sure m'boy will make this department proud...

Or else it's off with the belts for Toiley-boy.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 29, 2006)

Hey guys. Check out the thread I made.


----------



## azuken (Jun 29, 2006)

The dicks, where the fuck do they come up with these names.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Jun 29, 2006)

The Dicks is a pretty awesome name for a band! Now, Marky Mark and the Funky Bunch on the other hand...


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 29, 2006)

I know. Queercore rules.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Jun 29, 2006)

The ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), the Queers, the Dicks. I'm sure I'm missing a ton.


----------



## azuken (Jun 29, 2006)

Circle Jerks, Ive listened to them. I dont care for queercore. Lyrics about gays just isnt my thing.


----------



## azuken (Jun 29, 2006)

Circle Jerks, Ive listened to them. I dont care for queercore. Lyrics about gays just isnt my thing.


----------



## Crowe (Jun 29, 2006)

Any Against me! fans here ? >_>


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 29, 2006)

Circle Jerks aint queercore.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 29, 2006)

I hate these lame prefixes and suffixes. Post-this, whatever-core.

I think that post-core is the be all and the end all of lamely titled genres.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 29, 2006)

Queercore was a point in time where many bands with liberal views on homosexuality came out of different punk/hardcore scenes.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 29, 2006)

That's nice. Glad to hear they were open-minded. The -core suffix still irks me. Sure, it has roots in hardcore, but so what? Not every genre grounded in Rock has to have "rock" in its name. Same with Blues and Jazz and everything else. Whoever is naming these genres should be shot. Be creative, for chrissake.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 29, 2006)

faggotpunk. 

EDIT: The main genres I use are *powerviolence*, *grindcore*, *metal*, *punk rock*, *hardcore*, *folk* and *alternative*.


----------



## azuken (Jun 29, 2006)

Negative Approach said:
			
		

> Circle Jerks aint queercore.




i meant limp wrist not circle jerks.


----------



## azuken (Jun 29, 2006)

Negative Aproach, check out the band, Gut. Awesome.


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Jun 29, 2006)

Shit, I'm completely into the second opening of Hunter x Hunter. Got the full 5:20 version. (Still not close to the Samurai Champloo intro though.)

It's got an Oasis feel to it.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 29, 2006)

Azuken, listen to *Negative Approach*.


----------



## azuken (Jun 29, 2006)

Ok, Ill google them.


----------



## azuken (Jun 29, 2006)

DAAAMMMNNNNNN, Good stuff. I wish i could find some high quality stuff.


Thats the problem with older hardcore punk bands. THey got no studio time so most of thier recordings are live and the audio sucks.


----------



## Crowe (Jun 29, 2006)

Jedi Mind Tricks said:
			
		

> Shit, I'm completely into the second opening of Hunter x Hunter. Got the full 5:20 version. (Still not close to the Samurai Champloo intro though.)
> 
> It's got an Oasis feel to it.


Sweet, been searching for it for a while. I love it.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 29, 2006)

Where is this full version you speak of?


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Jun 30, 2006)

jkingler said:
			
		

> Where is this full version you speak of?




Sending to you and peK right now.


If anyone else wants it, you know what to do.


At first I was on the phone with one of my mates, letting him hear the queer "ahh ah ahhhh" sound, but by the end of the conversation, I ended up getting the track, giving it a _proper_ chance, and now I fucking love it.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Jun 30, 2006)

^^I will be in your debt... ...again.


----------



## Arty (Jun 30, 2006)

I am totally not diggin' this new frontpage music.


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Jun 30, 2006)

It sounds like something out of Silent Hill.

What happened to *"The Reflex"*, *"World's End Rhapsody"* and _*"Jammin'"*_?


----------



## azuken (Jun 30, 2006)

I need a new metalcore band, something like:

Norma Jean
Symphony In Peril
Between The Buried And Me
The Chariot


----------



## Arty (Jun 30, 2006)

Jedi Mind Tricks said:
			
		

> It sounds like something out of Silent Hill.
> 
> What happened to *"The Reflex"*, *"World's End Rhapsody"* and _*"Jammin'"*_?



I would kill for Jammin' as the frontpage mp3


----------



## azuken (Jun 30, 2006)

Gah, We need something loud. Scare people off.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 30, 2006)

Something by Britney Spears, Christina Aguilera and filth.

Oh, wait, that'd scare our kind of. >.> Make it something so prog that most will not be able to comprehend it!


----------



## Voynich (Jun 30, 2006)

What song is it exactly on the frontpage? 


On a sidenote, working in a building made out of steelplate that doesn't have airco or windows big enough to open them properly isn't as fun as you'd imagine, especially not when it's 30 degrees celsius here =.=


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 30, 2006)

I mock thee, woman!


----------



## Crowe (Jun 30, 2006)

Have DJ Shadow Entroducing been pimped already?


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 30, 2006)

Not that I know of.


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Jun 30, 2006)

Maito peK said:
			
		

> Have DJ Shadow Entroducing been pimped already?



If thats the album with *"Organ Donor"*, it hasn't been pimped yet, and I want it bad.


And peK, reply to the PM!


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 30, 2006)

These are not the droids you're looking for.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jun 30, 2006)

anyone heard the new Mike Patton album yet?

It is the shit, officially


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 30, 2006)

Who's Mike Patton?


----------



## Voynich (Jun 30, 2006)

GACK.

Who's Mike Patton he asks.

:'(

I pity thee.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jun 30, 2006)

oh...dear...god...

luckily i just started a mass pimage campaign of my entire Mike Patton collection so it may prove useful


----------



## destroy_musick (Jun 30, 2006)

azuken said:
			
		

> Negative Aproach, check out the band, Gut. Awesome.



Gut = win, mad reps to you for dropping the name to greatest pornogrind band in existence 

You'd probably be a big fan of Rompeprop and SMES as well, i can pimp if you like


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 30, 2006)

FUCKSHITHOCOCKLICKER!!

Face!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Face!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 30, 2006)

Face!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 30, 2006)

Someone stab your genitals again?


----------



## Keramachi (Jun 30, 2006)

I think it was he himself that did it last time.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 30, 2006)

:\ Haha, very funny.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 30, 2006)

Seems like your kinda thing.


----------



## Arty (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm still waiting for Jammin' as the frontpage mp3. 

I'm sick of being stuck in a Silent Hill game when I open the frontpage.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 30, 2006)

^ There's a frontpage mp3?


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 30, 2006)

Yeah, there is.

WHAM!


----------



## jkingler (Jun 30, 2006)

No, Wham! was killed by Vash. I don't know what he has against Wham!, but the irony of perpetrating violence against a band so named is fairly amusing.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 30, 2006)

Never accused Vash!? of having a good taste in music though.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 30, 2006)

Wham? Who the fuck izzat?


----------



## azuken (Jun 30, 2006)

Wham would have been so much better if jack white did the lyrics.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 30, 2006)

'slong as Meg White is either not drumming or wearing something with cleavage; fine by me.


----------



## azuken (Jun 30, 2006)

ROFL, Clevage... HAHA. 

And she is a horrible drummer. From what ive heard.

Does anyone have anything by the bands:
The Pricks
Hose

Both are bands with producer and Def Jam creator Rick Rubin


----------



## Catatonik (Jun 30, 2006)

destroy_musick said:
			
		

> anyone heard the new Mike Patton album yet?
> 
> It is the shit, officially



I need that.

Now.

Just hand over the upload, and I won't be required to pay an undetermined amount of money, for a brutal and painful death....

>.>


----------



## Arty (Jun 30, 2006)

New Music Department rule: If you cannot drive stick shift you aren't allowed to post anymore. 

In effect as of now.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 30, 2006)

She's a very, _very_ simplistic drummer, but Jack makes up for it nicely. That man can play a very good blues.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 30, 2006)

Man, Hüsker Dü are great.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 30, 2006)

Yes, X, we know that by now.


----------



## Arty (Jun 30, 2006)

I think I am going to pimp Wire - Pink Flag tonight.

Hell of an album.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 30, 2006)

Is Pink Flag the new Black Flag?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 30, 2006)

Love is All Around, biatches.


----------



## Arty (Jun 30, 2006)

It is an awesome punk album from '77.

Maybe it's a pimp that X will finally approve of.

I doubt it


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 30, 2006)

It's not some shitty screamo, is it?

Because, y'know, I like being able to _distinguish_ words.


----------



## azuken (Jun 30, 2006)

I cant drive a stick shift.... Can I still post, please. *Orihime Eye's*

Anyways, Jack white can play some good blue's. I agree. And somehow, im not sure if its planned or what. But he makes Meg Whites Simplistic banging of a snare flow.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm upping a punkasfuck mix.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 30, 2006)

Meg just can't do much more.

Meg White doesn't have much technique, she's basically a living metronome for Jack.


----------



## Arty (Jun 30, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> It's not some shitty screamo, is it?
> 
> Because, y'know, I like being able to _distinguish_ words.



Hell no. Although the vocals in Wire take some getting used to compared to some other bands from 1977.

The band they sound most like is the Buzzcocks I'd say


----------



## Keramachi (Jun 30, 2006)

Well, there's no stopping it now. My parents are shipping me off to camp soon... for three solid weeks. 

I'll be gone come Sunday.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 30, 2006)

I've heard Wire once or twice. Not groundbreaking or anything, but it's ok.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 30, 2006)

SIEG HEIL!

  Best discovery I've made in ages.


----------



## azuken (Jun 30, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> It's not some shitty screamo, is it?
> 
> Because, y'know, I like being able to _distinguish_ words.



Tell me one of these "Shitty" Screemo bands. I want to hear the words you cant distinguish.


And fuck you negative, I am going to stay.


Now can somone whore me some music by "The Pricks"


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 30, 2006)

Few bands that X likes, I suppose, one that he PMed me about and sent me the link to.

I don't mind it if it's a bit indistinguishable like Sigh, for example, but am still able to find decent lyrics and recognise them.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 30, 2006)

;D


----------



## azuken (Jun 30, 2006)

AHHH, You dont like grindcore. Yeah i cant really distinguish much of them either. Like, Anything  by ghengis tron. I pass up.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 30, 2006)

He old, X.

And I'm utter shite with genres, so you might be right.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 30, 2006)

azuken said:
			
		

> Tell me one of these "Shitty" Screemo bands. I want to hear the words you cant distinguish.
> 
> 
> And fuck you negative, I am going to stay.
> ...



What was that for, dude?


----------



## azuken (Jun 30, 2006)

Wait, That fuck you shouldnt have been directed at you... Sorry mate.

Fuck you autistic. Im staying.


----------



## Arty (Jun 30, 2006)

I don't even know what grindcore is but it doesn't sound very appealing.



			
				azuken said:
			
		

> Wait, That fuck you shouldnt have been directed at you... Sorry mate.
> 
> Fuck you autistic. Im staying.



Sorry, stick shift drivers only.

I don't make the rules.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 30, 2006)

^ Grindcore is Napalm Death, Siege, etc.

Look it up on wikipedia, damnit.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm underage, but I can drive stick.

Unless it's the innuendo for screwing males... Fuck, I can do that, too.


----------



## azuken (Jun 30, 2006)

Thats some classic grindcore. Newer stuff is more like:

The Jon Benet
Ghengis Tron
Daughters
The Number 12 Looks LIke You (More MAthcore)
ETC.


----------



## azuken (Jun 30, 2006)

I can drive a stick, It just stalls, and ive never driven a car stick, only old 60's - 70's trucks.


----------



## Arty (Jun 30, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> I'm underage, but I can drive stick.
> 
> Unless it's the innuendo for screwing males... Fuck, I can do that, too.



It's both, really. If you can do both you become a moderator. 

These are the rules set in stone.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 30, 2006)

Old stuff >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> New stuff.


----------



## azuken (Jun 30, 2006)

I hate old stuff cause the recordings are shit.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 30, 2006)

I find low-tech recordings to have a certain charm, Iron And Wine albums being a prime example of that.

And AA, I suggest you hide the hammer and chizel.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 30, 2006)

Maggot Brain   	170
autistic-artistic 	103
Negative Approach 	67

I'm the 3rd top poster in this convo. ;D


----------



## Arty (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm the best though. Just look at me.

Look at me.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 30, 2006)

I've been the #1 poster in all threads. XD

And I'd rather not, autistic.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 30, 2006)

Guys, check your PM boxes.


----------



## azuken (Jun 30, 2006)

SOme of it, But i do like to understand it. And not have it all fuzzy.


----------



## azuken (Jun 30, 2006)

sweet, New muscic.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 30, 2006)

HAND OF GOD!​
In you and your sisters faces, autistic!


----------



## Arty (Jun 30, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> I've been the #1 poster in all threads. XD
> 
> And I'd rather not, autistic.



Dave, one day I'll kill you. And you'll be sorry.

Also, what happened to calling me Arty? I kind of liked that.

EDIT: MOTHER FUCKER


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 30, 2006)

I can't recall ever calling you Arty, but to be original and more politically correct, I shall name you Arty² from now on.

Along with some other derogatory names.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 30, 2006)

DL the links.


----------



## Arty (Jun 30, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> I can't recall ever calling you Arty, but to be original and more politically correct, I shall name you Arty? from now on.
> 
> Along with some other derogatory names.



Seems like a bit of a hassle to size-1 the 2. You could always just call me "Mr Awesome" or "Better Than Dave" like everyone else does.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 30, 2006)

'Everyone else' being you, mainly?

I'll call you AA, after the shitty sports drink.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 30, 2006)

My music rules!


----------



## Arty (Jun 30, 2006)

That's fine, but "Awesome Dude" and "Way Better Than Dave" are still up in the air.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 30, 2006)

Sure it does, pumpkin, sure it does. -pats in a fatherly, yet detested, way-


----------



## azuken (Jun 30, 2006)

*unzips*

Listens

BRB going to listen.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 30, 2006)

I have a friend who's obsessed with RHCP. D:


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm a big fan of RHCP, myself, but found their recent most three albums dissapointing. One Hot Minute and Mother's Milk get my preferrence.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 30, 2006)

Gawd. Mah legs hurt.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 30, 2006)

Cut them off, it's the only way they'll feel better.


----------



## azuken (Jun 30, 2006)

SO the dicks track was amazing.

As was the black flag track. But then again. All black flag owns.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 30, 2006)

The Dicks are SOOOO good. D:


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 30, 2006)

Especially with a skull and two cutlass' on it.

Boy, cutlass' rule.


----------



## azuken (Jun 30, 2006)

so, The circle jerks song made me want to get up and start a circle pit with my dog for the whole 20 seconds

The negative approach song i wasnt fealing.

and youth of today was an amazing 16 seconds of fastness


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 30, 2006)

NA owns you, azuken. :|


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 30, 2006)

And MB owns you, NA.


----------



## azuken (Jun 30, 2006)

The bad brains track was godly. Like all bad brains track. Bad Brains is awesome!

Void track was pretty good, except all the fuzz.

Sham69 i wasnt really fealing.

And husker du is husker du.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 30, 2006)

^ What else was on that?


----------



## azuken (Jun 30, 2006)

Wow, Poison Idea was a good track. Reminded me of the good times of listening to punk in my friends room. Playing Tony Hawk. Ahh The good days.

Loved the drumming in Sheer Terror. Vocals were medicore.


----------



## azuken (Jun 30, 2006)

And there was my quick wrap up review of NA's Mix.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 30, 2006)

;D

Listen to the RY.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 30, 2006)

Azuken, may I suggest not double posting so often? It might leave a bad impression with some.

And CB OST's  > A lot.


----------



## azuken (Jun 30, 2006)

ROFL, Well im going out to my Grandpa's to get paid for the work i did. BBL.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 30, 2006)

K, ladie type.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 30, 2006)

Be sure to pay me those fifty bucks you owe me.


----------



## azuken (Jun 30, 2006)

haha, screw that....

I have to give 100 to my mom to pay off my car. 30 for warped tour tickets. 50 on comics. So ill have like 220 left.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 30, 2006)

More than enough to pay me those fifty bucks you owe me, then.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 30, 2006)

Warped Tour? Ugh.


----------



## azuken (Jun 30, 2006)

ahhh, no. Cause then i have to buy some clothes, and need money for warped tour, and need money for when i go to california.


----------



## azuken (Jun 30, 2006)

NA, Im into that kind of music. Plus gym class heroes is there, as is valient thor. Amazing.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 30, 2006)

...stingy bastard.


----------



## azuken (Jun 30, 2006)

And what do you need 50 bucks for?


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 30, 2006)

Books, music, food, hookers.


----------



## azuken (Jun 30, 2006)

Hookers....... Who buys hookers.... Unless.... 

Are you a virgin?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 30, 2006)

Who made your sig, Azuken?


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 30, 2006)

No, I buy low and sell high.

I'm a business man, after all.


----------



## azuken (Jun 30, 2006)

NA - I made my sig, Why? You want a ZOMGHENTAI sig to?


And i think you are a virgin.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 30, 2006)

Indeed I am.

But may I ask to the relevance of it?


----------



## azuken (Jun 30, 2006)

People who have had sex, That i know of, Including me, find no reason to mention hookers.


----------



## azuken (Jun 30, 2006)

off to get payd. ttyl.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 30, 2006)

Good for you.

But adult males, whom are unlikely to be virgins, visit prostitutes all the same, so your argument is hardly vallid.


----------



## Spiral Man (Jun 30, 2006)

Hookers > Music

lol


----------



## Arty (Jul 1, 2006)

New rule: If you post a picture of a raisin in the Music Department you are forever banned.


----------



## azuken (Jul 1, 2006)

Taco Bell > Hookers > Music


----------



## azuken (Jul 1, 2006)

Even if its the dancing raisin's?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 1, 2006)




----------



## azuken (Jul 1, 2006)

Are those raisin tree's? Wait, Arent raisins just dried up food of some sort. I feel stupid.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 1, 2006)

Raisins are dried up grapes.


----------



## Arty (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm getting word of a new rule:

If you don't have "Scroll Lock" on when you type up your post you are forever banished to the cyber realm with Dave Barry.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 1, 2006)

I vetoed against this rule. Tough luck, Arty.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Jul 1, 2006)

All of these new rules make my head hurt. Freedom with ED!


----------



## azuken (Jul 1, 2006)

I touch myself...


----------



## azuken (Jul 1, 2006)

The Beatles- Ive Got a Feeling >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  Beat Crusaders - Ive Got a Feeling


----------



## mow (Jul 1, 2006)

I didnt realise the song was changed by vash. But anyhow, less should be back tomorrow or after, he'll help you pick a new track for the MD (pick boards of Canada! Tears from the compound eye!)

I'll be off tomorrow to the mother land, so you wont see much of me for a while


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 1, 2006)

170 said:
			
		

> I didnt realise the song was changed by vash. But anyhow, less should be back tomorrow or after, he'll help you pick a new track for the MD (pick boards of Canada! Tears from the compound eye!)
> 
> I'll be off tomorrow to the mother land, so you wont see much of me for a while


And that's a bad thing?


----------



## mow (Jul 1, 2006)

What ever would you do without me dave?  I'm on  a mission to compare the size of trees.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 1, 2006)

Well, I'd do what I always do with out you, Moe; enjoy myself.


----------



## Arty (Jul 1, 2006)

Without moe, my life is incomplete.

Milk tastes sour and there are mysterious bear traps all over my apartment.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 1, 2006)

Delicious orange juice. Must stay awake *shakes*


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 1, 2006)

autistic-artistic said:
			
		

> Without moe, my life is incomplete.
> 
> Milk tastes sour and there are mysterious bear traps all over my apartment.


Though that's regardless of Moe's presence or not. I'd check with known enemies.


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 1, 2006)

-Wakes up-
0-0?

Why is there a dead monkey on my couch?


----------



## Voynich (Jul 1, 2006)

Slipknot.


Vash does want us dead : (


On a totally unrelated sidenote, I'm annoyed, moody and pretty much pissed off...and joy oh joy, thanks to my nans bday the house is flooding with family.  AND NO IM NOT GONNA BE FUCKING PLEASANT DESPITE YOUR BDAY. *grumble*


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 1, 2006)

Because you are a necrophile with a passion for beastiality.


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 1, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> Because you are a necrophile with a passion for beastiality.


I'm not in to that nasty beast $h!t.
Necrophile?
Nah...
Necromancer.


----------



## azuken (Jul 1, 2006)

[Lunar] Ouran High School Host Club - 13 [B109E7E0].avi

Go look.


Also, I wish I Were As Tall As The Empire State Building rox.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 1, 2006)

Lizard-kun said:
			
		

> I'm not in to that nasty beast $h!t.
> Necrophile?
> Nah...
> Necromancer.


You mean to say you're one of those emo bastards?!

_'CRAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWLING IN MY ROBES
THESE WOUNDS REQUIRE ELIXER'_


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 1, 2006)

No.
I'm a classy necro.
Like from venture brothers.
lol


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 1, 2006)

Keep telling yourself that, emoboy.


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 1, 2006)

Dude.
In real life i'm a skater.
I was just messing around.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 1, 2006)

Oh yes, _that_ saves your cause.


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 1, 2006)

-_-
Forget it.
-Swigs some rum-


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 1, 2006)

You do that, boyo.


----------



## azuken (Jul 1, 2006)

Maggot, you can be a jackass.


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 1, 2006)

Alright then maggot.


----------



## azuken (Jul 1, 2006)

Kera Knightly (SP?) is sooo hot.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 1, 2006)

azuken said:
			
		

> Maggot, you can be a jackass.


Your point being?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 1, 2006)

Yo, guys. Sup?


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 1, 2006)

azuken said:
			
		

> Kera Knightly (SP?) is sooo hot.


Not for me.
Just a dumb blonde
(My opinion)
-Swigs rum-

Meh...Bad eggs.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 1, 2006)

Boredom, mostly.

And Azuken stating the blatantly obvious.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 1, 2006)

Have you guys listened to Reagan Youth yet?


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 1, 2006)

Negative Approach said:
			
		

> Have you guys listened to Reagan Youth yet?


I have.
Good beat.
Rockin',


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 1, 2006)

^ I sent it to you?


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 1, 2006)

Negative Approach said:
			
		

> ^ I sent it to you?


Youtube.
x]


----------



## azuken (Jul 1, 2006)

What do you bitches think about that?

Ok i didnt mean to call you bitches. Hugs for everyone.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Jul 1, 2006)

Its true though, I am a bitch sometimes. 

Emipre state building has my attention.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm bored. :\


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 1, 2006)

I've nearly beaten MGS3! =D


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 1, 2006)

Suburban punks suck.


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 1, 2006)

^I agree.

Maggot: I beat it in 3 days.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 1, 2006)

I've never even played MSG3.


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 1, 2006)

It was direected at maggot.
EXAMPLE:

*Maggot:*


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 1, 2006)

I know that. I was just saying.


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 1, 2006)

Oh.
MGS3's very tactical and entertaining.


----------



## Arty (Jul 1, 2006)

Stuck inside of banana nut muffin factory - send help.

Cannot eat anymore banana nut muffins to survive.


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 1, 2006)

Damn..
Your making me hungry.
I'm out of food at my place.
T^T


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 1, 2006)

I'll help you, Arty.

HAND OF GOD!​
And I beat it in a total of 14 hours at Crocodile ranking.

Stun Grenades are the fucking SHIT. Srsly, they're great for getting Boss-camos.


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 1, 2006)

Random.
lol


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 1, 2006)

Free concerts are good, especially when they are good concerts.

It's unlikely many people in here remember my Pimpage of Internal Affairs.
Socially conscious hip-hop, pretty positive and thoughtful stuff.

Well the group broke up about two and a half years ago...well, one person left to carry on a hip-hop career, the rest stayed and became LuciDream.

It's hard to explain their sound, but wether or not you like the sound, give an extra listen to the lyrics.

A pimpage may be coming up of Internal Affairs/LuciDream, if I can find inspiration to write.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 1, 2006)

-offers inspiration medication- It's just in the prototype phase, but it just might work.


----------



## Keramachi (Jul 1, 2006)

Well gents, I'll see you all in three weeks. It's summer camp time for me.


----------



## Arty (Jul 2, 2006)

He went to banjo camp. 

He's learning how to play the banjo.


----------



## azuken (Jul 2, 2006)

Man, i hate work. ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) work.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 2, 2006)

Banjos are the awesome, I want an electric banjo, and an amplified harmonica of DOOM!


----------



## Arty (Jul 2, 2006)

He is going to join The Autistic-Artistic Jug Quartet.

It is going to be The Autistic-Artistic Jug Quartet featuring Banjohand Kera


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 2, 2006)

Nah...
The Jade Monkeys.


----------



## explicitkarma (Jul 2, 2006)

I must have missed the Wham thing.


----------



## azuken (Jul 2, 2006)

Thats a good thing. IT was horrible.


----------



## explicitkarma (Jul 2, 2006)

I could have handled it. I'm a torture specialist.

Plus, that song amuses me to no end.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 2, 2006)

Mike Patton will start later today for those interested btw


----------



## Voynich (Jul 2, 2006)

WOOOHAA

Hot hot! Bikini weather finally... I'm off to the beach again Xd


----------



## Worm Juice (Jul 2, 2006)

Mike Patton???


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 2, 2006)

The suffix 'core' is used _way_ too fucking much. It's starting to piss me off.

You know which camo's not fun to get? The End's. Not fun at all. 

But it's so good >_<

However, letting him die of old age or sniping him in his wheelchair in a scene long before the boss fight is funnier.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 2, 2006)

i onyl use the core suffic for:

hardcore
grindcore
noisecore

alot of grind acts tend to make up different -core styles, but they do it to mainly take the piss.  The only sub-genres of grind though that actually can be defined would be:

power-violence
grindcore
goregrind
cybergrind
pornogrind

god i love grindcore


----------



## Arty (Jul 2, 2006)

I have to fix my blinds.

Some dude was outside on the sidewalk looking through my window at me playing Donkey Kong Country 2 on an emulator at 5 in the morning.


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 2, 2006)

House music is not a good choice for a wedding party.

I thought I didn't mind a bit of house dance but now I know that I think it's just rubbish, anyway whats new?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 2, 2006)

...XD

And Maho, in bikini? Do I detect a Music Dept. Regulars pimpage?


----------



## Crowe (Jul 2, 2006)

Madonna's new musicvideo is awesome


----------



## Arty (Jul 2, 2006)

Can somebody pimp me some pancake mix and maybe some milk because I would really love a stack of pancakes right now.

Thanks in advance,
autistic-artistic Esquire


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 2, 2006)

I'll take your world for it, peK. >.>


----------



## Arty (Jul 2, 2006)

Or you could just pimp me a stack of pancakes, I guess. Cut out the middle man.

Either one is good.


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 2, 2006)

pancake mix can also make yorkshire puddings 

I don't really like that new madonna song myself :S


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 2, 2006)

I don't like Madonna at all, period.


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 2, 2006)

Not even some of the 80's stuff???

Nah, she has done some good pop, i'm just not keen on her new album, but I really quite liked the ray of light album, she's good at change.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 2, 2006)

Judge∙I┼☼ said:
			
		

> The suffix 'core' is used _way_ too fucking much. It's starting to piss me off.
> 
> You know which camo's not fun to get? The End's. Not fun at all.
> 
> ...


Do you have to hold him up, or kill him via stamina?

I just ate his bird and beat the shit out of him with CQC.

And The Fury was too fucking easy to kill. Just layed down on an elevated platform and tossed Stunners like mad.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 2, 2006)

Hold him up. It's a pain in the ass because the map is soooooooo fucking big, and he has access to three maps that size. He uses flash/stun grenades, and somehow, at well over 100 years old, runs faster than snake. He does some lame "spirit of the forest" shit and gains all his stamina back too, once you get him down most of the way. Which is a severe pain in the ass if you're trying to get his sniper rifle, since you have to tranq him to death to do it >_<

The camo is great though. 100% camo in forest, regain stamina in sunlight. That kind of jazz.

Not as good as stealth camo, of course  [I still haven't gotten stealth camo. There are way too many goddammed frogs in that game ]


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 2, 2006)

There are 64 of them in the game.

But yeah, I still haven't mastered CQC >.>


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 2, 2006)

Hey everyone.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 2, 2006)

Hey guys.

I might be posting the new song by my side project, *Social Machina*! >


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 2, 2006)

Faith No More are my new metal gods.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 2, 2006)

Don't double post, asswhipe. =D


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 2, 2006)

Whatever.

My band is pretty good, IMO. We're not hardcore, either. ;D


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 2, 2006)

Sure you are, dear, sure you are.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 2, 2006)

We aren't!

Garage ;D


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 2, 2006)

Good for you.

Now where's mah fifty bucks?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 2, 2006)

Fucking annoying, j0.

Man, there's these 2 GG Allin songs I want so badly. >_<


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 2, 2006)

Then go get them.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 2, 2006)

I can't find them anywhere.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 2, 2006)

Tough luck, sunny-Jim.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 2, 2006)

Thanks alot.


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 2, 2006)

lol
Sunny-Jim.
xD


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 2, 2006)

I want Mike Patton, why haven't I recieved Mike Patton?

HUH? WHAT THE *CENSORED* 

YOU WANT ME TO CUT YOU? >.O


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 2, 2006)

Go cry.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 2, 2006)

Mike Patton does a kick ass cover of Six Pack.


----------



## azuken (Jul 2, 2006)

ugh. /crys. I have to work today.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 2, 2006)

^ What anime is your sig from, azuken?


----------



## explicitkarma (Jul 2, 2006)

I already got some Bungle. But I can't wait to hear some of his side projects. A lot of my friends listen to them but I never got around to borrowing the CDs.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 2, 2006)

Hey, guys. My *Link Removed*.


----------



## Voynich (Jul 3, 2006)

Love Devin or die


----------



## Arty (Jul 3, 2006)

I wish there was a theme park with old hair metal band rides.

Like "Dunk the guy from Warrant" or "Kip Winger Piggyback Rides"

"The Skid Rowlercoaster"


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 3, 2006)

autistic-artistic said:
			
		

> I wish there was a theme park with old hair metal band rides.
> 
> Like "Dunk the guy from Warrant" or "Kip Winger Piggyback Rides"
> 
> "The Skid Rowlercoaster"



What about "Ride the Hair Band"?


----------



## Arty (Jul 3, 2006)

"Tear up pieces of bread and throw them at the remaining members of Great White in a cage."

Edit: I would have said something about pie eating contests but no human on this earth can eat more pie than Vince Neil.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 3, 2006)

"Get scissors and trim!"

Arty, d'you have MSN?


----------



## Arty (Jul 3, 2006)

I had it.

I should get it again since that's all you people use these days.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 3, 2006)

Indeed, you should.

If you lack stuff by The Seatbelts, I have a few, very few, live examples, which are just great.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 3, 2006)

Hey, dudes.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 3, 2006)

Hey Peggy. 

I'm sitting outside on my computer right now, I love wireless, so free. Freezing my feets off, but it's still the shit. 

I don't get to see the last Seigmen on their last tour this summer, leeeiiim.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 3, 2006)

Freezing? In the middle of summer?


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 3, 2006)

I am drawing, oh how I am drawing. Also, I pimping, but as I can't access the main area of the music forum, I am offering this link, and a suggestion you drop a line there if you want the album (or the Internal Affairs re-pimp upcoming.)

COYOTE​_RAGTIME​_SHOW-01[RAW].avi

My acticity here is gonna be virtually nil for a while, as not being access the main page is pretty fucking irritating, and I don't have the greatest temper, or most patience.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 3, 2006)

Negative Approach said:
			
		

> Freezing? In the middle of summer?


I live in norway, we don't really have tropic nights

Cata, did you draw your avatar?


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 3, 2006)

I certainly did.

It's cut from a larger collection of random pictures.



There's some of my art if you want to have a gander. Or a goose.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 3, 2006)

Wiggers suck. :\


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Jul 3, 2006)

Anyone have a good remedy for a soar throat?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 3, 2006)

Honey and tea or liquorice(sp?).


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 3, 2006)

Suck off a fishermans friend.

Failing that, green tea


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 3, 2006)

Try some !


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Jul 3, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Suck off a fishermans friend.
> 
> Failing that, green tea



Those things are like tiny versions of hell in dissolvable pill form.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 3, 2006)

I'll send some Infest to you guys, if you'd like.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 3, 2006)

Really? Pill form? I meant a real fishermans friend, I mean...once you've done that, your throat will be the least of your worries.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 3, 2006)

Infest is so amazing. <3


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 3, 2006)

That's nice.

So is drawing.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 3, 2006)

You should hit some brick walls downtown with dat. 

I read an  old article about fishbone the other day, didn't you like that band, X?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 3, 2006)

FISHBONE?! Yes, I love them. I have their original debut album on vinyl. =]


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 3, 2006)

Fishbone kick some serious ass.

Love those guys.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 3, 2006)

Ugly is a great song.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 3, 2006)

Cool, I'll check that band out then. =E 

And I would recomend everyone here to watch Kiss Kiss Bang Bang if you haven't watched it already. Dark comedy ftw.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 3, 2006)

So, yes to the Infest pimpage?


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Jul 3, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Really? Pill form? I meant a real fishermans friend, I mean...once you've done that, your throat will be the least of your worries.


Oh snap! You are too-right my friend.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 3, 2006)

Good =] The last time I saw Val Kilmer play that good was in Tombstone. "I'm your Huckleberry" And downey jr is seriously funny, and if you have this lameass ally mcbeal image of him, that's totally wrong. 

And one last thing before I fall into cryonic sleep. Is this girl a slut?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 3, 2006)

I'll send it anyway... =|

Also, Ender. Your sig reminds of some crappy christian metalcore band. =D


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 3, 2006)

Christians don't fly, they get high on life *eyeroll*


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 3, 2006)

Ender, giving me wood at this time of night. D=


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Jul 3, 2006)

Negative Approach said:
			
		

> I'll send it anyway... =|
> 
> Also, Ender. Your sig reminds of some crappy christian metalcore band. =D


hahaha! That is rad. Thankfully it isn't. Just a very talented photographer. Click the sig to go to his Flickr.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 3, 2006)

Loving my avatar right now, my friend. LOVING IT!!


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 3, 2006)

I need a sugarmomma (or daddy if necessary) to supply me with music, food, and drugs, and I will treat them well.

Is that too much to ask?


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Jul 3, 2006)

^^Depends on how good looking you are.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 3, 2006)

Check your boxes gayz. I mean guyz. XD


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Jul 3, 2006)

How the hell have you ugly bastards been?

I've been travelling quite a bit, playing around and working on my new album.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 3, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> And one last thing before I fall into cryonic sleep. Is this girl a slut?


Oh, fuck no. She just plain hot.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 3, 2006)

^ I know. 

XD

Also, Ryan. You've got a band?


----------



## less (Jul 3, 2006)

And I'm back. I'll post a little about it when the pics are ready. Did I miss anything I should really catch up on other than pimps during my nirvana?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 3, 2006)

PAPPY! 

How's the nose, Whumpty Hump?


----------



## less (Jul 3, 2006)

still a bit on the red side, but I got some nuch needed sunblock warfare going soon enough for it not to fall off, at least


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 3, 2006)

Still grinning like an idiot? XD


----------



## less (Jul 3, 2006)

yes iotgrin

EDIT: WTF? I'm so pushing for an idiotgrin smily


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 3, 2006)

I've got the perfect one on MSN.


----------



## less (Jul 3, 2006)

And why the fuck is Wham! not playing? Has this place gone completely mad?


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 3, 2006)

I have 64 mosquito bites on my body today.

29 of them on my left calf.

What the hell?

Anyways, if I suddenly disappear for good, chances are Ive caught West Nile and am not enjoying myself.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 4, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> And why the fuck is Wham! not playing? Has this place gone completely mad?


Vash decided to be an ass again.

And you should eat more garlic, Cata.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 4, 2006)

I eat a lot of garlic, trust me. It's my favouritest spice ever.

I even had a garlic ice cream the other day.

It was only a sampler mind you...and it tasted exactly like I thought dipping a clove into sugar and eating it would taste.

Pretty foul.

I went with the curry icecream instead, it was tasty.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 4, 2006)

...

I'll stick to the more conventional icecream flavours, thanks. Nothing wrong with straciatella.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm a cook, I love food. I will try virtually any food once.

And I have tried my share of foods that make most people gag at the thought of.

Curry icecream is pretty tame in comparison.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 4, 2006)

Tried snakes?


----------



## less (Jul 4, 2006)

I ate crocodile once. In small nuggets. In South Africa. It was really good.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 4, 2006)

Snake and crocodile yes. Rattlesnake is very sweet, I really enjoyed it, the crocodile I had was poorly prepareed and just tasted excessively salty and rubbery.

Bear is a great meat if the Bear isn't a carrion eater.

Raven tastes really gamey, but don't ever eat a Raven taken near a city. Too much filth.

Almost all sushi and sashimi types, and whenever I see something new, I try it.

This has not always been a rollicking success mind you.

Salmon roe is still the foulest substance I've had at a sushi restaurant. It tastes exactly like salmon spawning grounds smell durin spawning season. Foul.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 4, 2006)

I'll stick to conventional food, then.


----------



## less (Jul 4, 2006)

Ouchy. Ever tried cooked porcupine? A Czech delicacy. I have two friends that doesn't know each other, who's both tried it on seperate occasions in Prague and they both swear it's the vilest thing ever. Something about the spikes hanging like spaghetti.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 4, 2006)

Ever tried Aloe Vera juice, then? Man, that stuff is seriously disgusting.


----------



## Slug (Jul 4, 2006)

man, i just got done watching the movie drunken master, and boy is it good


----------



## Arty (Jul 4, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> I miss anything I should really catch up on other than pimps during my nirvana?



I pimped everyone a bunch of earthworms in a box. I don't have your address so you aren't getting one. 

Sorry.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 4, 2006)

Aloe Vera juice tastes like it smells, and that's not a pleasant flavour on the tongue.

Yay for sleep deprivation.

o.O


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 4, 2006)

And erm music 

I got burnt on my back yesterday  but it's fine today

So there's this program on at the moment over here about making a new girlband but all of the members are actually male. It's quite scary how girly men can sing!


----------



## Arty (Jul 4, 2006)

I am going to light some fireworks and maybe drink alot today.


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 4, 2006)

Whoa that almost sounds like you may do two things


----------



## Arty (Jul 4, 2006)

I may or may not light fireworks and drink _at the same time._


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 4, 2006)

Maybe you could put a cd on or switch the tv on, them you will be doing many things, the possibilities are endless


----------



## Arty (Jul 4, 2006)

Get your last creepy avatar back. It was awesome.


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 4, 2006)

Which one????

I have many. I doubt i'll change it though. Disco kakashi agrees


----------



## Arty (Jul 4, 2006)

The last one before this one. Although I'm not going to argue with Disco Kakashi.


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 4, 2006)

Lol, I want to make a hip hop Gai soon.

Yes well anyway i'm going to have a shower then go to smelly work, see ya.


----------



## Voynich (Jul 4, 2006)

I always miss out on the talks here ;_;

Dammit.

anyway, work at 2. Not happy. Tis hot and I'm out of things to wear Xd


----------



## less (Jul 4, 2006)

I know how you feel. Having woken up in a really hot and clammey tent with noe washing machine for the last eight days.


----------



## Arty (Jul 4, 2006)

Does anybody want to buy my pen factory

You can make your own pens!


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 4, 2006)

Maho said:
			
		

> anyway, work at 2. Not happy. Tis hot and I'm out of things to wear Xd


Then not wear anything at all. =]


----------



## Arty (Jul 4, 2006)

Would anyone be interested in a  pimp? I ripped the entire box set on here recently and I'm wondering if anyone's aching for some 60s british garage rock


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 4, 2006)

I want you to get your ass on MSN, how you like dem apples? =]


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 4, 2006)

New ava. '_'


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 4, 2006)

I just saw V for Vendatta, maggot face. You don't have all that bad taste after all, even though you whorship redheads to an unhealthy degree. 

G A Y


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 4, 2006)

Yes, I am so gay because I adore redheaded females. 

i no, rite/


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 4, 2006)

Redheads!?
Where!?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 4, 2006)

Lizard-kun said:
			
		

> Redheads!?
> Where!?


None for you!


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 4, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> None for you!


T_T
Redheads like Irish skaters.
;]


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 4, 2006)

I know for a fact that that is a lie. No one likes skaters.

Save for Sage.


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 4, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> I know for a fact that that is a lie. No one likes skaters.
> 
> Save for Sage.


Heh...
Everyone has their own opinion.
And most of the girls i met love Irish boys.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 4, 2006)

Irish, yes.

Skater, no.

So they pretty much cancel each other out, albeit barely.


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 4, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> Irish, yes.
> 
> Skater, no.
> 
> So they pretty much cancel each other out, albeit barely.


Yeah.
Thats what pisses me off.
>_<


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 4, 2006)

Self-hatred is always good for humanity.


----------



## Arty (Jul 4, 2006)

I have enough bottle rockets to kill a dolphin and enough to booze to get a dolphin totally smashed. 

I think I will forget the barbecue and go drink and set fireworks off with a dolphin at SeaWorld.

And then, when we are enjoying our time together, I will kill him. Just to teach myself a lesson about life and sacrifices.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 4, 2006)

I've always wanted to try dolphin soup. They do it to sharks, why not to dolphins, right?

And bottle rockets? Pshaw, weak.


----------



## Arty (Jul 4, 2006)

I don't care much for firecrackers anymore and you can't get cherry bombs or M80s or anything cooler here so hey why not go crazy with bottle rockets


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 4, 2006)

Hey, wiggers.


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 4, 2006)

XD
Smashed dolphin...
I found some cherry bombs in my old drawer.
-Napoleon dynamite Yesssssss-


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 4, 2006)

lol nice LOL


----------



## Arty (Jul 4, 2006)

Grhrghghrr I'm X the grouch

-Stomps on an orphanage-


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 4, 2006)

...XD

We get some of the heavier stuff, here. Nitrate-bombs, home-made gunpowder mixed with magnesium, strontium-bombs, etc.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 4, 2006)

Are you making fun of me?!! D:


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 4, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> ...XD
> 
> We get some of the heavier stuff, here. Nitrate-bombs, home-made gunpowder mixed with magnesium, strontium-bombs, etc.


What about napom?
lol


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 4, 2006)

What the hell is 'napom'?

If you're referring to NAPALM, then I've made some, or atleast something similair, once. >.>


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 4, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> What the hell is 'napom'?
> 
> If you're referring to NAPALM, then I've made some, or atleast something similair, once. >.>


Yeah.
Wondering how it was spelled.
Cherry bombs and flush them in the toliet.
xP


----------



## less (Jul 4, 2006)

Hah! napalm are for fools! To little participation. What I found out is if you take a bottle of tuborg beer and duct tape it completely shut on all sides, you can hammer it with anything and it feels like rock until your hammering somehow makes a whole in the duct tape and you have a fountain and a pulverized bottle. Fun times, Roskilde.


----------



## Slug (Jul 4, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> I know for a fact that that is a lie. No one likes skaters.
> 
> Save for Sage.




screw you dave.... heh, its hard keeping up with this thread


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Jul 4, 2006)

Too sick to even get drunk and enjoy the 4th. DAAAAAAAAAAMN!!!


----------



## azuken (Jul 5, 2006)

im in on my computer. Lame. Everyone is blowing shit up. I have to go to work tommorow.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 5, 2006)

Americans don't know how to light fireworks like real men.


----------



## less (Jul 5, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> Americans don't know how to light fireworks like real men.


Fireworks are best lit with a cigarette, preferably without removing it from your mouth.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 5, 2006)

My grandfather usually hands me a cigar to use.


----------



## less (Jul 5, 2006)

That's fine. Any tobacco will do.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 5, 2006)

Especially with avalanche rockets, eh?


----------



## less (Jul 5, 2006)

Especially with a cannon fuse and blackpowder.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 5, 2006)

Nitrate-bombs are fun, too.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 5, 2006)

Yo, flaggots.


----------



## Arty (Jul 5, 2006)

Hey, X is banned.  

He probably yelled at a mod or slaughtered an orphanage for not knowing some grindcore band called "Anal Fissure"


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 5, 2006)

autistic-artistic said:
			
		

> Hey, X is banned.
> 
> He probably yelled at a mod or slaughtered an orphanage for not knowing some grindcore band called "Anal Fissure"


He was just banned for being his usual self.

The kind of orphan murdering grouch you described him to be.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 5, 2006)

Two new pimpages up on Obsessed.

Plus a bonus WarsawpacK re-up


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 5, 2006)

And no more song on the front page either, Cata.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 5, 2006)

Is the Activex control gone as well?

Cause that's what's been whoopin my ass


----------



## less (Jul 5, 2006)

It's the activeX control that fucks him over, not the song.


----------



## Arty (Jul 5, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> And no more song on the front page either, Cata.



Also, no more shoelaces on my shoes.

I lost the laces while I was cleaning them. 

Sorry, Cata.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 5, 2006)

Doesn't ask me to install anything, so I'd wager a no.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 5, 2006)

Autistic...I...how could you?

I mean...I thought, what we were geographical locations aside, just a couple of friends who like to tie shoelaces together...


----------



## Arty (Jul 5, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Autistic...I...how could you?
> 
> I mean...I thought, what we were geographical locations aside, just a couple of friends who like to tie shoelaces together...



I have failed you.

I have failed myself.

I have failed _America_


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 5, 2006)

The latter is because Cata is... _Canadian_


----------



## Arty (Jul 5, 2006)

Finally, a place for me to spread my wings and fly.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 5, 2006)

Free room with soft, white walls?


----------



## less (Jul 5, 2006)

Eagerly awaiting your entry in the contest, Arty.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 5, 2006)

Yeah, that ought to be good. XD


----------



## Arty (Jul 5, 2006)

You guys shouldn't take my work as a joke. That is really what is going on in that picture.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 5, 2006)

I won't take you srsly until you get an MSN address and are actively online on it.


----------



## less (Jul 5, 2006)

Get to it, damnit!


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 5, 2006)

I promise you a hot threesome with pops and me. Not really, but still. >.>


----------



## Arty (Jul 5, 2006)

I am still running free.


----------



## The King (Jul 5, 2006)

Hey, guys. Anything new?


----------



## azuken (Jul 6, 2006)

50 bucks is being spent on comics tommorow.

batman or superman. Which to get?


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 6, 2006)

Transmetropolitan.

Seriously kicks eithers ass.


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 6, 2006)

Hey this thing has changed again 'Where arty runs free' what the hell does that mean?

It least Wham has gone.

Wolfmother is been played to death over here with 'Woman' is glam rock coming back?


----------



## less (Jul 6, 2006)

Arty is our pet name for autistic-artistic.

Wolfmother played at Roskilde, but I was unimpressed. Glam rock is coming back, though, yes.


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 6, 2006)

I don't know it may just be a fad like with the Darkness, where the hell are they now and also who wants to know!


----------



## less (Jul 6, 2006)

Naw. The Darkness was way more glammy than Wolfmother, and their gimmick was to heavy to last commercially. Wolfmother plays 70's rock, which will always have a marked. As for me; I quote Eels: "I'm tired of the old shit. Let the new shit begin."


----------



## Arty (Jul 6, 2006)

I should pimp some T. Rex albums.

Oh wait, your inboxes would explode from the awesome glam rock, never mind.


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 6, 2006)

Hmmm i'm really not a glam rock fan but erm thanks anyway 

I met the Darkness in Nottingham once they're all really ugly, it's when the guy with the handlebar mustashe was still in it.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 6, 2006)

Yar, and ofcourse looks are the way to determin ones musical skills and such.


----------



## Voynich (Jul 6, 2006)

I feel so very gay today.


----------



## less (Jul 6, 2006)

Which gay?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 6, 2006)

Manly gay?


----------



## Arty (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm looking to buy a skeleton for less than 4.23$

I've checked eBay so no suggesting that.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 6, 2006)

Kill a person, use some flesh-eating substance, and you have yourself a free skeleton!

And possibly a murder 1.


----------



## Arty (Jul 6, 2006)

Flesh eating substances cost more than 4.23$


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 6, 2006)

Not if you steal them.


----------



## Arty (Jul 6, 2006)

I would need more than 4.23$ in gas to drive to a Flesh Eating Substance lab.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 6, 2006)

Steal a car.


----------



## Arty (Jul 6, 2006)

I would need a crowbar and maybe a Big Gulp from 7-11 for the ride and that is over 4.23$


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 6, 2006)

You can steal everything you need.

If you're going to commit murder one, you might aswell be hung for a sheep as a lamb.


----------



## Arty (Jul 6, 2006)

Listen buddy we're already over 4.23$ here I can't afford a noose or a lamb


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 6, 2006)

The noose'll be given to you by a local sheriff.

And you stole the lamb, you sick bastard.


----------



## jkingler (Jul 6, 2006)

> Americans don't know how to light fireworks like real men.


I light my fireworks in my pants. Does that make me un-American?

*late for the boat, but tries to jump aboard anyways*


----------



## less (Jul 6, 2006)

Dear Joe, the fact that you're wearing pants at all when lighting fireworks exposes you as a girly man.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Jul 6, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> Dear Joe, the fact that you're wearing pants at all when lighting fireworks exposes you as a girly man.



XD Boy I hope this turns into a slap fight!


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 6, 2006)

Shut the fuck up and get in my pants, bitch!


----------



## jkingler (Jul 6, 2006)

> Dear Joe, the fact that you're wearing pants at all when lighting fireworks exposes you as a girly man.


I only do it because it would be indecent exposure otherwise. Normally the law isn't so important, since I don't mind hopping fences to evade the law, but fence-hopping sans pants is serious business. You could get your scrotum caught on the pointies and when you fall... :S

Even if I have pants on, isn't it enough that I light the fireworks with jpingler?


----------



## less (Jul 6, 2006)

jpingler is the little guy's name, huh?  

Well, that depends. Does he use a cigarette/cigar to do the job?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 6, 2006)

Pops, only vaginas can smoke.

And hiss, in Maho's case.


----------



## The King (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm so bored. e_e


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 6, 2006)

T-Rex are fun.

The Darkness make my precious brain meats hurt.

LuciDream are awesome.

Porn makes me happy.

I'm going on a Visionquest tomorrow morning, in the best traditions of the Old Shamans walking the spirit world. Salvia will be my guide.

Then next friday, I am taking an Urban Visionquest throughout Calgary, with the aid of fungul spirit guides.

I think I'm going to document both events.


----------



## The King (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm making a Dischord Records mix for my last.fm weekly mix.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm sure that comes as a surprise to the world at large.

Have fun with that.


----------



## The King (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm just doing some of my personal faves.

They really had some good bands.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 6, 2006)

You know, you spend way to much time on here telling us how bored you are.

I mean, after being banned, you got a new name, and promptly returned to telling us you were bored.

Has it occured to you, that you might need to umm...get out of the house occasionally.

I mean, by *ED!*'s swollen left testicle man, you are on here posting meaningless thoughts for like, 80% of the day.

Take it how you will, but it's an observation you might want to put some thought to.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 6, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> You know, you spend way to much time on here telling us how bored you are.
> 
> I mean, after being banned, you got a new name, and promptly returned to telling us you were bored.
> 
> ...


Is that 80% much different for the rest of us?


----------



## less (Jul 6, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> Pops, only vaginas can smoke.
> 
> And hiss, in Maho's case.


You're obviously circumsized.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 6, 2006)

Well, the majority of you/us, try and not make every second post :I'm bored
or: I like punk
etc.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 6, 2006)

I usually just post when I wish to.

And no, pops, I still have my foreskin.


----------



## less (Jul 6, 2006)

Way to kill the convo, cata


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 6, 2006)

It's finally raining here.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 6, 2006)

So I'm a bastard.

It's not like this isn't a well known fact.

That god damned Activex is still annoying me.

That aside, I'm in the middle of reading a book about the Future of Space/Time theory and sciences, and it's fascinating...though a heavy read.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 6, 2006)

Those things usually are, indeed.

Just tell me when you make a working timemachine.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm too lazy to actually try and build something of the sort.

But I would totally be all about going back in time and bitch slapping Freud.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 6, 2006)

What about concerts?


----------



## less (Jul 6, 2006)

Led Zeppelin and early Beatles, Frank Zappa, Frankie Lymon, young Stones, Pink Floyd right before and right after Barret flew into the cuckoo's nest, Marvin Gaye, Hendrix, Joplin, Nick Drake, NWA, The Clash, Mötley Crue during the Dr. Feelgood tour, Elliot Smith, Joy Division, Faith No More

Shall I go on?


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 6, 2006)

That would be cool, I'd totally go back and see Pink Floyd at their height, or the Kings of Blues and jazz...

Time travel would be bitching.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 6, 2006)

I'd also like to shake Machiavellis hand.

And kick Kurt Cobain in the nuts.


----------



## Voynich (Jul 6, 2006)

I second you on the second statement. Cobain Nut Bashing Festival.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 6, 2006)

So first kicking Cobain in the groin, then having to go through you and Cata's lovemoaning?


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 6, 2006)

I would totally bone Maho overtop of Cobains unconscious form
that would be awesome...then I'd money shot Kurt and kick him again.


----------



## Voynich (Jul 6, 2006)

Teehee, we knows ;p

Not that we'd object though XD


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 6, 2006)

What can I say
I like boobs

and sex

and the idea of having sex over top of Kurt Cobain in complete agony IS arousing.

Also I'd break all his fingers and cut his tongue out..


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 6, 2006)

sorry for the wait, but Patton is in your inbox's people!


----------



## Voynich (Jul 6, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> What can I say
> I like boobs
> 
> and sex
> ...



Actually, if you're having all that fun, can I push his cock through a meatgrinder then?


----------



## less (Jul 6, 2006)

I dare say Yoshitsune delivered above and beyond my expectations.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 6, 2006)

So how about that story, pops?

And rep, too.


----------



## Voynich (Jul 6, 2006)

lessssssssssssss, lessssssssssssssss! i passed the exam XD


----------



## less (Jul 6, 2006)

Maho said:
			
		

> lessssssssssssss, lessssssssssssssss! i passed the exam XD


Fucking A!


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 6, 2006)

oh SHIT!

speaking of exams, i need to studying for my A+ Core Hardware tomorrow! ARGH!


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 6, 2006)

destroy_musick said:
			
		

> oh SHIT!
> 
> speaking of exams, i need to studying for my A+ Core Hardware tomorrow! ARGH!


You're my kinda man. XD

Less, story, noooooooooowwwwwwwwww.


----------



## Voynich (Jul 6, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> Fucking A!



Yes. My headache stops me from being all cheery and weepy like fucking halle berry at the oscars..but im happy nonetheless.


----------



## less (Jul 6, 2006)

Short story: When I was young (around 14-15) Maria Mena was one of the most abhorred drama queen bitches at the fringes of my social circle. She was chunky in a bad way, had zits, was a lying coniving shit, and always made a huge fucking scene. Real emo, rumored suicide attemps, all that jazz. At one particular party she managed to made out with two of my firends through sheer persistence, something which we mocked them for for years afterwards. She also liked playing the guitar poorly and singing sad songs of her own making, and spouted bullshit about hitting it big some time.

I didn't see her for a few years after that. I once heard she'd gotten anorexia and such, and though I wasn't surorised, I didn't think much of it. And then, well:

And she's pretty good to, considering she's a teenage pop star.

The fact that anorexia made her hot is just so fucking wrong.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 6, 2006)

Maggot Brain   	270
autistic-artistic 	142
Negative Approach 	115
azuken 	67
less 	51
Catatonik 	51
Kageyoshi 	46
Maho 	34

Always fun to see the hated of school making it big, huh?


----------



## Voynich (Jul 6, 2006)

Worst thing is me actually liking a few of her songs XD


Less has "connections"


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 6, 2006)

I'd like to hit her, and she has an interesting voice.

Maybe she even made a song or two about love towards you, pops.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 6, 2006)

Say what you will, atleast Anorexia doesn't leave a mess to clean up.

Hhahahaha

What can I say, ours is a sick world, where women have to starve themselves to feel beautiful, and men have to become like apes to feel attractive (or alternatively, look like a woman).

Thank god I have always known how gorgeous I am.


----------



## less (Jul 6, 2006)

She didn't go to my school, but yeah, it's kinda fun. She's a pretty decent role model to, telling the press about her problems with anorexia and helping girls in the same situation she was in cope and such. And her voice is perfect live, BTW.

@thelovesongforless: I pretty much fucking doubt it. I was a horrible person back then, and not horrible in an attractive way like I am now.


----------



## Voynich (Jul 6, 2006)

After seeing skeletons in bikini, I think my chub is a much better alternative XD

And being an adorable bastard ...well it takes time to learn.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 6, 2006)

She doesn't look all too skinny, though, I've seen worse.

And those worse were naturally skinny.


I still need to get some girls to write passionate songs about me. Both love and hate are fine.


----------



## Voynich (Jul 6, 2006)

I have a guitar now   I will use it to inflict horrible songs upon my enemies : D


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 6, 2006)

Dear, just you playing and singing will have them on their knees and hands covering their ears. XD


----------



## less (Jul 6, 2006)

The difference between Maho's chub and Mena's ex-chub is that Maho's is very strategically deployed.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 6, 2006)

The correct position for real praying.

I hope one day I inspire a woman to write a song about me.

I also hope one day Elizabeth Hurley will take that restraining order off of me.


----------



## Voynich (Jul 6, 2006)

See?  Next aim: Dictatorship of a small south american country. I'll use my strategically deployed chub for that i think. Or my awesomeness, which seems to be connected to the chub anyway XD


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 6, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> The correct position for real praying.
> 
> I hope one day I inspire a woman to write a song about me.
> 
> I also hope one day Elizabeth Hurley will take that restraining order off of me.


You aren't restrained if no one recognises you.


----------



## Arty (Jul 6, 2006)

I wonder if having sex with Santa Claus automatically means you get more presents.

Milk and cookies don't seem to be working that well anymore.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 6, 2006)

That fat bastard has a surprise coming to him if he tries to sneak into my house this year.

Yes, indeed.

BUWAHAHAhahahahahahaha

*coughs*

>.>


----------



## jkingler (Jul 6, 2006)

*sings* IIIIII saw Maho kicking Saaaanta Claus!


			
				Quote to be followed by yet another late post said:
			
		

> Well, that depends. Does he use a cigarette/cigar to do the job?


Uncut = friction for days, when necessary/under (un)ideal circumstances. I could ignite a rocket with the sparks I produce. I say starting a fire without tools is much more badass, personally. 

@Maria Mena: *googles*

Eh, not that cute, IMO. She's definitely no Aylar Lie. 

*thoughts of Aylar Lie lead to a pantsfire *


----------



## less (Jul 6, 2006)

Only if you count the money shot as a present.

@Norwegian hotties: But Maria Mena actually made a name for herself making music, writing her own songs, being a generally good role model, being given props by Kanye West and having a nice and distinct voice, whereas Aylar is famous for saying "I love to fuck boys" in Norwegian in an underground American hardcore porn. There difference is there, albeit faint.


----------



## Arty (Jul 6, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> Only if you count the money shot as a present.



Hey, I didn't specify who was pitching or catching, let's not get ahead of ourselves.

Edit: I think this is the first time the convo topic has ever been "gay sex with Santa Claus"


----------



## less (Jul 6, 2006)

Also, Maho, I insist that you answer my extremely important survey.


----------



## jkingler (Jul 6, 2006)

> @Norwegian hotties: But Maria Mena actually made a name for herself making music, writing her own songs, being a generally good role model, being given props by Kanye West and having a nice and distinct voice


So she's a good musician, then. That has nothing to do with hotness. It may lend her some appeal which might translate into beauty in the eyes of some beholders, but I am not physically attracted to her. /done


> whereas Aylar is famous for saying "I love to fuck boys" in Norwegian in an underground American hardcore porn. There difference is there, albeit faint.


I could care less. I would never date her, but she IS fucking hot. That was my point, however obvious it may be. 

EDIT: Offline for the day, probably. My friend and his little sister tend to dominate this computer. My broken PC, WoW, and Warcraft III are not my friends.


----------



## less (Jul 6, 2006)

jkingler said:
			
		

> I could care less.


I love how my screename keeps popping up and distorting the meaning of sentences  But yeah, point made. No Kingler-juice for Mena.


----------



## Arty (Jul 6, 2006)

This ukulele bear is seriously creeping me the fuck out.

I'm scared I'm going to wake up and see this bear on my bed playing Little Brown Jug or some shit and fucking my mom.

Edit: After staring at it for long enough, I am never changing my avatar. Ukulele bear is there forever.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 6, 2006)

Maria Mena? I was on the same airplane as her. My cousin was there too, because he plays guitar in her "band". Then I saw them live at norwegian wood some time afterwards. But I wasn't allowed backstage, because my cousin is a bastard :L:L:L:L 

Lawlz, you like aylar? I know a girl that looks exactly like her, only that she's sixteen years old. I was walking beside her in the airport and people came up to her asking for autographs  She signed them :L


----------



## Arty (Jul 6, 2006)

My nose just bled all over my keyboard and now I'm getting arrested for not keeping my keyboard clean.

Thanks alot, toiletnojutsu.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 6, 2006)

It's ok 

She also kinda looks like this cutie


----------



## Violence Fight (Jul 6, 2006)

Not to interrupt the conversation, but I'm at an impass guys. I was digging through yonder internet, and came across something I uploaded to soundclick a LONG time ago. 

It is a track of my rapping from when I was trying to do the underground hip hop thing. The lyrics aren't bad(well, I could crush them now If I wanted to), but its basically horrid.

I'm debating on uploading it here for shits and giggles. Do you guys think I should? Or should I hide it in the cellar next to my Charles Manson wax figurines and my old Jesus Jones records ;p


----------



## Arty (Jul 6, 2006)

Can you upload it and also send me your Jesus Jones records and Charles Manson wax figurines because I figure I could set up like a Charles Manson wax figurine merry go round on top of one of the Jesus Jones records playing and that would be pretty nifty


----------



## less (Jul 7, 2006)

Toilet knows lil' Aylar  
The possible zings, puns and burns are overwhelming me.



			
				Violence Fight said:
			
		

> Not to interrupt the conversation, but I'm at an impass guys. I was digging through yonder internet, and came across something I uploaded to soundclick a LONG time ago.
> 
> It is a track of my rapping from when I was trying to do the underground hip hop thing. The lyrics aren't bad(well, I could crush them now If I wanted to), but its basically horrid.
> 
> I'm debating on uploading it here for shits and giggles. Do you guys think I should? Or should I hide it in the cellar next to my Charles Manson wax figurines and my old Jesus Jones records ;p


Do it!


----------



## Arty (Jul 7, 2006)

Girls should tie helium balloons to their nipples instead of wearing a bra.


----------



## less (Jul 7, 2006)

Why didn't I ever think of that?


----------



## Arty (Jul 7, 2006)

It's because you're not a genius.

The helium balloon nipple clamp will make me millions and you'll be sitting your bath tub going "Boy I wish I was as smart as Arty "


----------



## less (Jul 7, 2006)

Oh, I'll get to your money somehow


----------



## Arty (Jul 7, 2006)

"Ohh I wish I had thought of the helium balloon nipple clamps so I wouldn't be sitting in this bathtub drinking my own tears and listening to Neil Young"


----------



## less (Jul 7, 2006)

Allright, that does it. I've got a crowbar with your front teeth names on it. UK, was it?


----------



## Arty (Jul 7, 2006)

"Waah waah I wish I was as handsome and amazing as Arty and his helium balloon nipple clamps guess I'll put these rats in my beard and let them nibble into my soul"


----------



## less (Jul 7, 2006)

I am SO taking you off the pimp-list.


----------



## Arty (Jul 7, 2006)

When you try to edit me off the pimp list glitches out and your computer shuts down.

The sky grows dark and four headless horsemen ride down from the clouds.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 7, 2006)

autistic-artistic said:
			
		

> When you try to edit me off the pimp list glitches out and your computer shuts down.
> 
> The sky grows dark and four headless horsemen ride down from the clouds.


Moderate him, pops!


----------



## Arty (Jul 7, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> Moderate him, pops!



LOL I SUCK COCKS


----------



## Arty (Jul 7, 2006)

autistic-artistic said:
			
		

> LOL I SUCK COCKS



I'M CALLING THE POLICE 

THEY'RE GOING TO ARREST YOU FOR THIS LESS 

HERE YOU ARE GETTING HAULED OFF TO THE POLICE VAN


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 7, 2006)

Can you prove it was him?

I didn't see no Italic editted message.


----------



## Arty (Jul 7, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> Can you prove it was him?
> 
> I didn't see no Italic editted message.



Listen, I love to suck cocks but that's not the point here.

That is a totally ugly font and I would never use it.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 7, 2006)

It's the standard NF-font, you've used it in nearly every posts you've made.


----------



## Arty (Jul 7, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> It's the standard NF-font, you've used it in nearly every posts you've made.



I meant the size, Dave.

Try to keep up here. We're talking about loving cocks.


----------



## less (Jul 7, 2006)

autistic-artistic said:
			
		

> I meant the size, Dave.
> 
> Try to keep up here. We're talking about loving cocks.


Zing overload!


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 7, 2006)

autistic-artistic said:
			
		

> I meant the size, Dave.
> 
> Try to keep up here. We're talking about loving cocks.


You were talking about font, you stated font, you failed to state size.

YOU LOSE.


----------



## Arty (Jul 7, 2006)

Listen are we going to talk about our love of cocks or are you just going to dance around the subject like a hat


----------



## explicitkarma (Jul 7, 2006)

Page 58 scares me.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 7, 2006)

This is nothing

And Arty, you're free to love my cock.


----------



## Arty (Jul 7, 2006)

We can talk about having sex with Santa Claus again, if you want. That was a few pages back.


----------



## jkingler (Jul 7, 2006)

> I know a girl that looks exactly like her, only that she's sixteen years old.


I...I am not attracted to 16 year olds!!! *cries tears of joy, which put the pantsfire out*

@Arty: he is dancing around the subject because he doesn't want you to know he used to be Lord of D(ick).


----------



## explicitkarma (Jul 7, 2006)

Sex with Santa. Santa must bring you interesting toys then.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 7, 2006)

jkingler said:
			
		

> I...I am not attracted to 16 year olds!!! *cries tears of joy, which put the pantsfire out*
> 
> @Arty: he is dancing around the subject because he doesn't want you to know he used to be Lord of D(ick).


I christen thee, JPedo.


----------



## jkingler (Jul 7, 2006)

In my defense, she is hot.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 7, 2006)

jkingler said:
			
		

> In my defense, she is hot.


And nine years your junior.


----------



## Arty (Jul 7, 2006)

jkingler said:
			
		

> In my defense, she is hot.



Yo baby I'll sneak you into an R rated movie


----------



## less (Jul 7, 2006)

To repeat:

Arty loves cocks.

Discuss.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 7, 2006)

He should grow a beard and hook up with Moe.


----------



## Arty (Jul 7, 2006)

I thought we were going to talk about gay sex with Santa Claus again.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 7, 2006)

autistic-artistic said:
			
		

> I thought we were going to talk about gay sex with Santa Claus again.


That still involves a penis or two.


----------



## Arty (Jul 7, 2006)

I would have to be pitching and Santa would have to be catching or the deal is seriously off.

Fuck presents.


----------



## less (Jul 7, 2006)

Aha! Where is your love for the cock now?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 7, 2006)

Your Christmas came early.


----------



## Arty (Jul 7, 2006)

Seriously. There is no way Santa is pitching.


----------



## less (Jul 7, 2006)

Open your mind and your sphincter will follow.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 7, 2006)

I want to do you schoolbus.


----------



## less (Jul 7, 2006)

Have we broken the gay record for the music convo yet? Cause I'm getting sore.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 7, 2006)

No, not by a longshot.


----------



## less (Jul 7, 2006)

Well, fuck it then. I'll see if I can send out a honorary pimp of Pansy Division's "Homo Christmas" when I get home. Leaving work now.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 7, 2006)

As if you've done any work at all.


----------



## less (Jul 7, 2006)

Dude. Have you seen my essay on Suede? If that's not work then nothing is.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 7, 2006)

That's not working.


----------



## Arty (Jul 7, 2006)

I have to leave for work in 15 minutes.

I wish I could type up Suede essays at work and talk about gay sex with Santa Claus all day


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 7, 2006)

autistic-artistic said:
			
		

> I have to leave for work in 15 minutes.
> 
> I wish I could type up Suede essays at work and talk about gay sex with Santa Claus all day


I'm the Juggernaut.


----------



## azuken (Jul 7, 2006)

original


ROFL!!


----------



## Arty (Jul 7, 2006)

Does anyone know what the recommended daily dose of Fabio is 

I'm getting alot of Fabio today but I don't know I'm getting too little or too much


----------



## less (Jul 7, 2006)

Look in the mirror regularly. When you can't stop smiling, you've had just enough.


----------



## Arty (Jul 7, 2006)

Can I be the dude on the far left in your sig he looks mysterious and also I think he has a tomahawk in his belt for whatever reason


----------



## less (Jul 7, 2006)

That's a crease, but sure. It should've been me since he's smoking, but I'm obviously the crowbar-toting gas-masked loon.


----------



## Arty (Jul 7, 2006)

Hahaha I added this to your sig as a throwaway joke and hoo boy does that ukulele bear scare the shit out of me in it.



I'm deleting this off my hard drive in case I see it sorting through pictures in a direct connection and I lose sleep that night.


----------



## less (Jul 7, 2006)

Pure genius! I was wondering when we'd all get matching sigs in here XD


----------



## Arty (Jul 7, 2006)

Hahaha I found this avatar googling for Ukulele and I finally went into the site and I think it's some sort of japanese ukulele club. 

the other naruto forum site that i created


----------



## less (Jul 7, 2006)

Is that an ukulele penetrating a pumpkin in the top tight corner?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 7, 2006)

Elliott Brood pwns hard.


----------



## Arty (Jul 7, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> Is that an ukulele penetrating a pumpkin in the top tight corner?



My theory is that it's a japanese ukulele cult that slaughters villages and pumpkins with their ukuleles


----------



## less (Jul 7, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> Elliott Brood pwns hard.


Fuck yes. If Cata ain't pimping them on NF, I am.


----------



## Arty (Jul 7, 2006)

"The last thing I saw before I was hit in the face with a ukulele was a big happy blue bear.

I woke up with my pants down and a ukulele's headstock sticking out of my ass"


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 7, 2006)

Arty, get MSN already.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 7, 2006)

Seriously arty, he's right on both accounts.

Elliot Brood pwn, and you need MSN.

Sheesh.

On a similiar note, those of you not in the know about my latest run of pimpages, get your asses over to Obsessed and check em out.

Leave a message and I'll pass the links along


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 7, 2006)

I've been told I'm right twice now!


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 7, 2006)

Mr Ukelele Bear would love Elliot Brood, they use Banjos, spoons and suitcases.

And Obsessed needs the love.


----------



## less (Jul 7, 2006)

Going to bed now. Have drunk some scotch. Leaving you with a .


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 7, 2006)

-Looks at Maggot-
Do you like killing cartoon bears?
@-@


----------



## azuken (Jul 7, 2006)

Who am i in the sig?


----------



## Violence Fight (Jul 8, 2006)

Well guys I posted me rapping..No one peeped it yet, so I'm lucky there.


I'm mezmerized by the solo in "through fire and flames" by dragon force


----------



## azuken (Jul 8, 2006)

dragon force sucks.


----------



## less (Jul 8, 2006)

Actually, Violence Fight, I think I replied but some glitch makes it not show up in the forum index.


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 8, 2006)

Hmmm you people shouldn't tell Dave he's right I couldn't imagine that head of his getting any bigger then it is already 

BTW i'm loving Justice v's Simion 'We are your friends' It may just be this summers tune


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 8, 2006)

Alchohol, visionquests, and drunk ass peoples make me happy.


----------



## azuken (Jul 8, 2006)

boobs make me happy.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 8, 2006)

azuken said:
			
		

> dragon force sucks.


Herman Li is a skilled guitarist, though.


----------



## jkingler (Jul 8, 2006)

> Elliott Brood


Elliott who?  I've never heard of them, even. Anyways, Herman Li needs to get the fuck out of Dragon Force. They bring him down.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 8, 2006)

A pimpage of Cata at Disturbed.


----------



## Hell Fire (Jul 8, 2006)

arent the buttholesurfers just teh shit


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 8, 2006)

Hell Fire said:
			
		

> arent the buttholesurfers just teh shit


Are you another X?


----------



## less (Jul 8, 2006)

Elliot Brood is a Canadian group of musicians playing what they label (this label is probably the stupidest one I have ever seen used seriously) death country.

Basically, it's gritty country with some altrock influences, raspy vocals and lots of minor. And it works as hell.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 8, 2006)

President(35) especially.


----------



## Arty (Jul 8, 2006)

Has anyone ever told you you look like the bearded dude from Hurra Torpedo less

Photoshop colouring tutorial by Yumedust.


----------



## less (Jul 8, 2006)

That bearded guy is Bare Egil Band, and no, noone ever has. XD


----------



## Arty (Jul 8, 2006)

What about Zach Galifianakis(I had to google his last name to spell it right)


----------



## Voynich (Jul 8, 2006)

Hey thats less.


Oh wait 


anyway, less, operation blacknred is still not operational XD


----------



## less (Jul 8, 2006)

It might be a time zone thing, Maho, stay sharp.

And yeah, I see the resemblance in that second pic, sure.


----------



## Hell Fire (Jul 8, 2006)

donno him??


----------



## Arty (Jul 8, 2006)

Are you Zach Galifianakis, less?

You can tell me. Nobody else will know.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 8, 2006)

I will, 'cuz I'm the Juggernaut!


----------



## Voynich (Jul 8, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> It might be a time zone thing, Maho, stay sharp.
> 
> And yeah, I see the resemblance in that second pic, sure.



I'm very unsharp now. Bit more like a waxcrayon instead of a pencil. 4 nights of insomnia due to the heat are brekaing me up and those morrons at work made me do the cash register for 4 hours   My brain hates math and as super all surprise...I miscalculated only once..BUT TO MY FREAKIN HIGHSCHOOL MATH TEACHER!  Who will now always be convinced im a morron. 

anyway, hi.


----------



## less (Jul 8, 2006)

autistic-artistic said:
			
		

> Are you Zach Galifianakis, less?
> 
> You can tell me. Nobody else will know.


Sorry mate, look at the eyebrows. I'm born with perfect eyebrows.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 8, 2006)

The nights here have been pleasantly cool.


----------



## Hell Fire (Jul 8, 2006)

YUP.

BUT WET


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 8, 2006)

Hell Fire said:
			
		

> YUP.
> 
> BUT WET


Shut up, foo'.


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 8, 2006)

lol
Hey.
>P


----------



## less (Jul 8, 2006)

hello. You rock ass, do you?


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 8, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> hello. You rock ass, do you?


Yeah.
I'm cool.
lol


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 8, 2006)

You're a skater, that's a direct contradiction.


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 8, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> You're a skater, that's a direct contradiction.


Dang.
I'm not in college.
Stop using Expert Vocabulary.
>_<


----------



## Voynich (Jul 8, 2006)

AAARGH >(


pmsing men suck.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 8, 2006)

Lizard-kun said:
			
		

> Dang.
> I'm not in college.
> Stop using Expert Vocabulary.
> >_<


I'm not, I'm using a little thing called the English language.

And Maho, you're no picknick, either.


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 8, 2006)

Heh...
They Annoying you?


----------



## Voynich (Jul 8, 2006)

I know i'm not, but at least I admit it when I'm being a horrible bitch. He's being all "well ...lately...I feel like this has become slightly uninteresting.. * blah blah about me being a bore eventhough he's the one being on wow 24/7 and thus never talking etc. pot calling kettle black anyone?*" 

So yer. 'Telling him I wouldn't care if he fucked off for as long as he'd like was very effective.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 8, 2006)

Maho said:
			
		

> I know i'm not, but at least I admit it when I'm being a horrible bitch. He's being all "well ...lately...I feel like this has become slightly uninteresting.. * blah blah about me being a bore eventhough he's the one being on wow 24/7 and thus never talking etc. pot calling kettle black anyone?*"
> 
> So yer. 'Telling him I wouldn't care if he fucked off for as long as he'd like was very effective.


Are you falling for Josh again?


----------



## explicitkarma (Jul 8, 2006)

WoW is dangerous.

Get him away from that!


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 8, 2006)

"The brakes were useless, the car was wandering. The rear end was coming around. I jammed it down into Low, but it made no difference so I straightened it out and braced for a serious impact, a crash that would probably kill me.

"My heart was full of joy as I took the first hit, which was oddly soft and painless. No real shock at all...

Yes. These huge white lumps were not boulders. They were sheep."

Hunter S. Thompson


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Jul 8, 2006)

What's up my music brothers and sisters?

My wrists are fucked but even though the physiotherapy is pretty painful, its a great feeling when you can move them more than the day before. 

Don't even know why I shared that...


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 8, 2006)

Jedi Mind Tricks said:
			
		

> What's up my music brothers and sisters?
> 
> My wrists are fucked but even though the physiotherapy is pretty painful, its a great feeling when you can move them more than the day before.
> 
> Don't even know why I shared that...


Moment of emotional stress.

Elliott Brood fucking owns.


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Jul 8, 2006)

Class avatar MB, very class.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 8, 2006)

Thank you, added the edges in MS Paint myself.

Take a peek at my profile picture, I'm sure it'll be to your liking, too.


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Jul 8, 2006)

Nice.

I see myself as the British version of Snake. Just with the same colour of skin as Usama Bin Laden.

This is due to my manly ruggedness and ability to CQC at any given time.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 8, 2006)

MGS3 is the best game I've played in ages. Even if Snake does have a mullet, the eye-patch + bandana is fugging awesome.

And he's a one eyed, naked snake in the game, too. XD


----------



## Arty (Jul 8, 2006)

I forgot I killed and buried Donny Osmond in my backyard and now a Donny Osmond tree grew and I can't rid of all of these Donny Osmonds

I will be selling 2-paks of Donny Osmond in a future thread for about 5 dollars apiece.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 8, 2006)

I demand a friendly discount of 150%.


----------



## Arty (Jul 8, 2006)

You can have Donny #43 

He was grown all weird and rotten so he's missing like both of his ears and the only sound that comes out of his mouth is fingernails scratching against a chalkboard.

He also smells like burning aluminum all the time and poops everywhere.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 8, 2006)

Taken your medication today, Arty?


----------



## Arty (Jul 8, 2006)

I DON'T WANNA


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 8, 2006)

medication is teh suxx0rz

It makes the colours stop dancing....

and the voices stop singing me divine commands.


----------



## Arty (Jul 8, 2006)

If voices sang to me and they sounded like Lisa Loeb or Chaka Kahn that would really suck


----------



## azuken (Jul 8, 2006)

I need a punk band to listen to.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 8, 2006)

Leftover Crack
or
Chokng Victim
or 
Nomeansno
or
World/Inferno Friendship Society
or 
Gogol Bordello
or 
Guttermouth


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 8, 2006)

Too many Pills for your liking.
xP


----------



## azuken (Jul 9, 2006)

Wu-Tang Clan > Any Artist you listen to.

Amazing.


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 9, 2006)

*-Gorillaz Own England-*
:shrooms


----------



## azuken (Jul 9, 2006)

I have no respect for any current gorillaz fans. They are all fans because of feel good inc. I was listening to them long before feel good.



Wu-tan is still godly.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 9, 2006)

Upon further observation, I think I have to pimp some Vintersorg.

The Visions From the Spiral Generator album is unbeliveablt intelligent, delightfully pretentious and metal as all fuck, while also remaining very beautiful.

It's scientific and spiritual....


----------



## De Monies (Jul 9, 2006)

i started listening at sunshine in a bag D:




> I need a punk band to listen to.


omgomgogm *ATOM AND HIS PACKAGE* FTW!!!


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 9, 2006)

azuken said:
			
		

> I have no respect for any current gorillaz fans. They are all fans because of feel good inc. I was listening to them long before feel good.


Same as you.
I loved them but then The FG INC. came out and all these wannabes say they know gorillaz?
Bull.

I'm a proud gorillaz supporter.


----------



## De Monies (Jul 9, 2006)

and give them a break, we should be happy dickwabs get to listen to some decent music for once, and maybe gorillaz will lead them into trying other similar artists and then become awesome.  you know, or not.


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 9, 2006)

True.
Same with Greenday.


----------



## De Monies (Jul 9, 2006)

yes and no


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 9, 2006)

azuken said:
			
		

> I have no respect for any current gorillaz fans. They are all fans because of feel good inc. I was listening to them long before feel good.



So what, are you telling me that ever band/group/whatever you like you have liked from the very first song you heard, the very first album they ever made??? Thats just crap, you have no respect for them wtf???? That first album came out when I was 18 so what you know everything at 11? (rant! I just hate it when people say that)

So are boybands a taboo in here


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 9, 2006)

i just spent all of yesterday listening to Crass, Conflict, The Exploited, Flux of Pink Indians and Oi Polloi

i as mad representing the UK anarchy scene yo!

Speaking of which, how has the US anarchy punk scene been?  I waned from it a while ago when i realised I couldn't get into it as deeply as the local one


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 9, 2006)

destroy_musick said:
			
		

> i just spent all of yesterday listening to Crass, Conflict, The Exploited, Flux of Pink Indians and Oi Polloi
> 
> i as mad representing the UK anarchy scene yo!
> 
> Speaking of which, how has the US anarchy punk scene been?  I waned from it a while ago when i realised I couldn't get into it as deeply as the local one


So sayd.


----------



## Voynich (Jul 9, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> Are you falling for Josh again?



No. I'm not falling for anyone. I'm just taking advantage of a stupid man with a big wallet : D


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 9, 2006)

-kills forum bug-


----------



## Voynich (Jul 9, 2006)

We need one of those "bug dead" sprays here =.=


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 9, 2006)

Just sing, that'll stop them from coming.


----------



## Voynich (Jul 9, 2006)

ha ha ha

subtle bitch. >(


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 9, 2006)

Subtlty is usually wasted on you.


----------



## Voynich (Jul 9, 2006)

The way proper spelling is wasted on you?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 9, 2006)

Maho said:
			
		

> The way proper spelling is wasted on you?


Yes, and in the way grammar is wasted on you.


----------



## Voynich (Jul 9, 2006)

Grammar isn't necessary. I mean, girls who write like they escaped from kindergarten are most popular here ;p


----------



## azuken (Jul 9, 2006)

bubblishous said:
			
		

> So what, are you telling me that ever band/group/whatever you like you have liked from the very first song you heard, the very first album they ever made??? Thats just crap, you have no respect for them wtf???? That first album came out when I was 18 so what you know everything at 11? (rant! I just hate it when people say that)
> 
> So are boybands a taboo in here



Alot of the bands I have. But with the gorillaz. People think they know everything. They seem to think that its thier only album. They also dont know about albums like "Lakai come home" and "G-Sides". Then they whore the band out by buying shirts from hot topic. Pitiful.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 9, 2006)

Isn't G-Sides just a remix album of the original?

Demon Days is a great album, it gets my preferrence over the other one, but I've heard both.


----------



## Voynich (Jul 9, 2006)

hmm..I have G-Sides laying around here somewhere...


Besides, being a fucking elitist is annoying. I dislike people who claim to be a fan from the first moment and then bitch at people who are way less tr00
Please just stop acting like some stranger's dog took a dump in your front yard. Just be glad it makes people listen to better music.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm an elitist and loving it.


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 9, 2006)

Why do people have to own every album??? Thats still just stupid in my opinion. I seriously doubt the Gorillaz team care that more people are talking about them. I really don't think it matters and who gives a crap if people want t-shirts or whatever after only hearing the second album, it doesn't matter, these people shouldn't loose respect because of it thats just really shallow.

Hmm the rant continues


----------



## Arty (Jul 9, 2006)

Somebody help

I was visiting an ancient Mayan altar with some other tourists and I was done with my hawaiian punch so I dumped it on the altar and I wake up and now there's some old Mayan chief dude in my backyard with a huge stick that won't leave.

He walks around moping and once in a while he yells about the ancients.


----------



## De Monies (Jul 9, 2006)

I miss moe


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 9, 2006)

Becktard said:
			
		

> I miss moe


I've talked to Moe today. =]


----------



## De Monies (Jul 9, 2006)

omg serious?!?! where 
Tell him, I love him ;-;


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 9, 2006)

Becktard said:
			
		

> omg serious?!?! where
> Tell him, I love him ;-;


On MSN.

Sudan finally aquired electricity, by means of ^ (use bro) on bicycles.


----------



## Arty (Jul 9, 2006)

I should probably get MSN.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 9, 2006)

Yes, get it now, or feel my FURY!


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Ummm...
The fury of a thousand maggots?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 9, 2006)

Lizard-kun said:
			
		

> Ummm...
> The fury of a thousand maggots?


No, with the fury of a thousand Furies, bitch.


----------



## Arty (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm crossing the border with my boob punchin' gloves in my hobo sack and shoes full of gold


----------



## De Monies (Jul 10, 2006)

> On MSN.
> 
> Sudan finally aquired electricity, by means of ^ (use bro) on bicycles.


it all makes sense now!
why don't you put the gold somewhere else, like in the hobo sack.  or are you trying to build up your ankle mucles or something =\


----------



## azuken (Jul 10, 2006)

Hey, Somone recomend me some amazing rap. Preferably older stuff. Pre 95.

Im addicted to wu-tang. Espically Enter the 36 Chambers.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 10, 2006)

A Tribe Called Quest.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 10, 2006)

Talib Kweli, Public Enemy, Immortal Technique, Mos Def, Five Deez.

Check with either sage or Violence Fight, they know more about hip-hop than I do.


----------



## Voynich (Jul 10, 2006)

teeheeeeeeeeeeeeeee

*still playing*

my fingers hurt XD


----------



## Arty (Jul 10, 2006)

azuken said:
			
		

> Hey, Somone recomend me some amazing rap. Preferably older stuff. Pre 95.
> 
> Im addicted to wu-tang. Espically Enter the 36 Chambers.



Nas - Illmatic, everything Davey mentioned.

Tribe Called Quest - Midnight Marauders is so good it makes me cry. 

I also suggest both KMD albums and while it's not pre '95, MF Doom - Operation Doomsday is more old school than old school itself.

Also, with your love of Wu Tang, you *need* GZA - Liquid Swords and Ghostface Killah - Ironman. They are amazing.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 10, 2006)

Maho said:
			
		

> teeheeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> *still playing*
> 
> my fingers hurt XD


Nub              .


----------



## Arty (Jul 10, 2006)

Does anybody want to chew on a brick with me 

We can do it together.


----------



## azuken (Jul 10, 2006)

ZOMg, Got my tickets for warped tour today.

I GET TO SEE GYM CLASS HEROES AGAIN.

And

Valient Thor.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 11, 2006)

Yay fuckin ACtiveX is gone.

Cata can enter the music forum.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 11, 2006)

The good times are over.


----------



## less (Jul 11, 2006)

Just spendt an hour an a half reading and learning about the use of female radioannouncers as psychological weapons in wars, from Tokyo Rose to Hanoi Hannah. Fascinating stuff.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 11, 2006)

i just terrified my ICT office with Gut.  Fun times were had


----------



## Arty (Jul 11, 2006)

If I could have one superpower it would be the ability to play the "you lose" sound from The Price Is Right at any time. 

You could just hang out in front of the public library watching people drop things  and playing it or watching skateboarders fall off the rail.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 11, 2006)

the agony of an infected jaw is truly horrific.

I

Hurt.


----------



## Arty (Jul 11, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> the agony of an infected jaw is truly horrific.
> 
> I
> 
> Hurt.



*"You Lose" music from The Price Is Right plays*


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 11, 2006)

*dances*

I wanna beat up the people in that crowd.


----------



## Arty (Jul 11, 2006)

Is anyone in the Price is Right crowd not from Alabama/Texas/Nebraska/Nevada/Tennessee


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 11, 2006)

Actually I think they grow their own people in vats for the show and just claim they are from those areas.

Bob Barker is part of a Government funded project to create mindless clones.


----------



## Voynich (Jul 11, 2006)

ahahaha

i suck balls

*pushes forth marble to next room*


----------



## Jink (Jul 11, 2006)

autistic-artistic said:
			
		

> Is anyone in the Price is Right crowd not from Alabama/Texas/Nebraska/Nevada/Tennessee



I think I saw a few from Florida and Rhode Island on the show before  Bob Parker is the manliest man ever.


----------



## Arty (Jul 11, 2006)

Jink said:
			
		

> I think I saw a few from Florida and Rhode Island on the show before  Bob Parker is the manliest man ever.



Bob Barker died 5 years ago.

The current host is a cleverly disguised German Shepherd.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 11, 2006)

I believe it.

A genetically engineered German Shepherd grown from a Bratwurst


----------



## Arty (Jul 11, 2006)

The Happiness of The Katakuris is fucking hilarious.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 11, 2006)

So is setting a chihuahua on fire and throwing it at a bulldog


----------



## Violence Fight (Jul 12, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> So is setting a chihuahua on fire and throwing it at a bulldog



No..no...no. You take a bum, fill his pockets with candy, and chuck'm off a skyscraper.

then its like..."Oh My God a Dead Bo--Holy Shit a kit kat!"


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 12, 2006)

kit-kats ARE the shit.

Not mention, then it's like a plummeting pinata.


----------



## azuken (Jul 12, 2006)

Where the fuck is kingler now a days?


----------



## Voynich (Jul 12, 2006)

No idea, having a life?

On a sidenote, I'm getting very funky and prolly sangria induced mails from Spain talking about tapas and chorizo sex o_0


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 12, 2006)

*yawn* hello.

Kingler has been in old farts where all us old types like to hang out, lol. Hmm from reading the above posts I am lost (as usual), I saw an interview with Soulwax yesterday and Dave from the pair was doing impressions of Peter Kay (he's a northern comedian over here) It was just the funniest thing - crazy Belgiuns - their 2 many dj's mixes are just so so so good. It's imposible not to smile to them!


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 12, 2006)

Jingles' computer died. Board fried, I believe he said. He got all the ne hardware he needs and some extra, and is supposed to get it put back together tonight, but we'll see, I suppose.

[edit]

Or rather, last night, now that it's middle of the morning.


----------



## Arty (Jul 12, 2006)

His computer probably blew up from all the awesome music I pimped.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 12, 2006)

His comp blew up before the internet.

I got laid off my job today.


----------



## Voynich (Jul 12, 2006)

how so?

you shagged the boss? xd


----------



## Arty (Jul 12, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> I got laid off my job today.



Name: Dave "Macho Man" Davey

Reason for layoff: Being a huge jerk all the time and knocking over everything.

Management Notes: Go to hell and eat a brick.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 12, 2006)

Extra notes: Tuck in that shirt, slacker.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 12, 2006)

Yo, guys. Suuuuuuuup? =D


----------



## Crowe (Jul 12, 2006)

Anyone interested in reggae pimping? I was thinking of Gentleman, german reggae artist.

Rainy Days - Gentleman

You don't have to answer Negative.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 12, 2006)

XD, is this about my user title? It's a song by Poison Idea (seen in my avatar). I'm not a HUGE fan of reggae, but I'll pop some Bob Marley, or some Bad Brains into my CD player, every then and again.


----------



## Arty (Jul 12, 2006)

I googled to see what the lyrics are and they are horrifyling bad.

I don't know if that's the point.


----------



## azuken (Jul 12, 2006)

i want some punk. Not hardcore, just punk. 

I know they arent punk but:

The offspring is catchy.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 12, 2006)

^ Johhny Thunders.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 12, 2006)

Also, Circle Takes The Sqaure fucking rape me. \m/


----------



## Arty (Jul 12, 2006)

Negative Approach said:
			
		

> ^ Johhny Thunders.



That AND The New York Dolls.

Don't get any of the Live Thunders albums, though, outside of late 70s early 80s ones. Most are just depressing because he's so fucked up.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 12, 2006)

You think the lyrics for I Hate Reggae are bad? Look up the lyrics to "Blow Me Jah".


----------



## azuken (Jul 12, 2006)

Negative Approach said:
			
		

> Also, Circle Takes The Sqaure fucking rape me. \m/




I saw them live and wasnt impressed.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 12, 2006)

They fucking rule. How they can play songs that fast, that are 10+ minutes long, is incredible.


----------



## azuken (Jul 12, 2006)

They played slow when i saw them, and they hardly spoke/sung.


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 12, 2006)

-Walks in Drunk and Punch's the blue bear-
Ello mates.
x_@


----------



## azuken (Jul 13, 2006)

*stabs lizard*

Aiyeee


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 13, 2006)

Ouch...
x_@


----------



## azuken (Jul 13, 2006)

What you jammin to these days lizard?


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 13, 2006)

Gorillaz are fun.

I really like the Automator family.

Deltron 3030, Lovage, Gorillaz, Handsome Boy Modeling School (of which I only have White People..and want more)


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 13, 2006)

azuken said:
			
		

> What you jammin to these days lizard?


Gorillaz...
And anything that has that beat, funk, & flow...


----------



## De Monies (Jul 13, 2006)

gorillaz are the new NF trend.


----------



## Arty (Jul 13, 2006)

I think the Music Department could fund it's "pimp to the hungry and poor in Africa" program by selling Dave's body on the mean streets of Finland. 

That, or we could sell advertising space for pimps. You know, just a little thing like renaming all the songs to "BUY THE NEW JOSS STONE JOINT IT'S TIGHT AS FUCK"

I just want to feed the hungry.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 13, 2006)

I like to feed hungry people too.

Sometimes even food.

But they have to dance for it.

Unless they are starving, in which case that would be exploitation, and I'm too lazy to exploit people.


----------



## Voynich (Jul 13, 2006)

Aaargh. I don't wanna go to work. 

I feel shitty. And I miss my marbles. 



okay that sounded a little different than i had in mind, but well..hmm


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 13, 2006)

You make people dance for food??? I a rich country thats funny but in a poor country thats rather sick!

There is a picture of Elton John above me and i don't like it.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 13, 2006)

DemonEyes said:
			
		

> gorillaz are the new NF trend.


That's what _you_ think, nub.


----------



## De Monies (Jul 13, 2006)

thank you, captain obvious


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 13, 2006)

One Above All, preferably.


----------



## De Monies (Jul 13, 2006)

\does not compute


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 13, 2006)

/delete nub


----------



## less (Jul 13, 2006)

Who's with me?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 13, 2006)

The Gorillaz aren't even black, it's just two white d00ds doing everything.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 13, 2006)

Not me. 

And X, some advice: Try shutting up for once, you might not get banned. =]


----------



## Voynich (Jul 13, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> Who's with me?



Moi I think.

else I'll never get round to shagging you XDDDD


----------



## De Monies (Jul 13, 2006)

omg! that looks so awesome! I want to go to Splendour more though.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 13, 2006)

And it's in Belgium, too.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 13, 2006)

I don't there!


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 13, 2006)

There's only about 8 bands I'd see in the Splendour line up.


----------



## less (Jul 13, 2006)

DemonEyes said:
			
		

> omg! that looks so awesome! I want to go to Splendour more though.


But splendour is sold out. Pukkelpop isn't


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 13, 2006)

Me >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Everyone. =D


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 13, 2006)

No                   .


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 13, 2006)

The one above all is the power that is in the marvel and dc universe, ree. 

Directly stated in marvel pretty much, as the one the likes of the living tribunal answers to, but in dc, he's not really named, just the guy over folks like the spectre, michael, and lucifer morningstar [though, in the case of the latter two, a lot of people believe that the vertigo and dc verse should be seperated, since they don't really interact or coincide with mainstream dc verse...]

Hmm. I'd rather go to pukkelpop looking at the line-ups...if it weren't for mogwai. Too bad I couldn't make it to either.

And why do we not have super concert festival shits like those, and roskilde in....oh. Yeah. Oklahoma.


----------



## less (Jul 13, 2006)

Well, festivals are fantastic as long as you go and decide to have fun. Otherwise they're boring and lacking hygiene and cramped and such. A true test of character. I just spoke to my friend who might join me, and he said that he was so with me, as long as he could conjure up, and I quote, a "get-rich-quick scheme before August". I am not amused at these news


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 14, 2006)

I just got the YTMND music collection. It kicks so much ass. So much variety.


----------



## Voynich (Jul 14, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> Well, festivals are fantastic as long as you go and decide to have fun. Otherwise they're boring and lacking hygiene and cramped and such. A true test of character. I just spoke to my friend who might join me, and he said that he was so with me, as long as he could conjure up, and I quote, a "get-rich-quick scheme before August". I am not amused at these news



Xactly. 

Now if I manage to figure out my finances and then cross my fingers hope to get financial backup for my studies and can find a decent tent, then I'm with you too XD


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 14, 2006)

I've got a decent tent.


----------



## less (Jul 14, 2006)

Oh snap


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 14, 2006)

The title has changed again??? 

So has anyone heard of DJ Shadow in here? I'm guessing no but I thought I might as well ask.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 14, 2006)

peK pimped a DJ Shadow album recently.


----------



## less (Jul 14, 2006)

And a very good one at that.

DJ Shadow is coming to Pukkelpop btw


----------



## Voynich (Jul 14, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> I've got a decent tent.



Good. 





ZING!


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 14, 2006)

What the hell is pukklepop?

And yey for Pek!

Hooters is not that great you know.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 14, 2006)

Yes, they are. 

And Pukkelpop is a festival in Belgium.


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 14, 2006)

Really? That sounds pretty cool, Belgians are funny.

Have you actually been to hooters? You get loads of food which you can never finish unless you are a bottomless pit and some of the ladies are quite erm nasty, haha.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 14, 2006)

I don't think there is a Hooters in Holland, atleast not where I live.


----------



## Voynich (Jul 14, 2006)

There aren't.


else I'd have a job XD


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 14, 2006)

Maho said:
			
		

> There aren't.
> 
> else I'd have a job XD


There's always bodyshots in bars.


----------



## Voynich (Jul 14, 2006)

Oh please. 

They don't do that here. Calvinistic north..not like you vile catholic southeners ;p


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm from the East.


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 14, 2006)

Aww well i can't say you are missing much apart from the lovely hooters bikini championships, haha, a girl called Andrea won last year in the Nottingham one, but no it wasn't me. Haha. My ex-housemate Tom loved Hooters.

Ahh thinking of the memories now, lol


----------



## Voynich (Jul 14, 2006)

All the same. Everything lower than Zwolle is full of heathens and catholics XD


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 14, 2006)

-Checks-

Not Catholic.


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 14, 2006)

What do cathlics have to do with hooters?


----------



## Voynich (Jul 14, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> -Checks-
> 
> Not Catholic.



Still.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 14, 2006)

bubblishous said:
			
		

> What do cathlics have to do with hooters?


Nothing.

The only thing that Catholics have in common are little boys.


----------



## Voynich (Jul 14, 2006)

Instead of Hooters, catholics have Dickies?


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 14, 2006)

Erm my best mate is a catholic so i'm staying out of this one.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 14, 2006)

Maho said:
			
		

> Instead of Hooters, catholics have Dickies?


Paedophelic priests, more so.


----------



## Voynich (Jul 14, 2006)

Teehee ... 

Yeah but if they're priests...hmm.. oh wait..preists are allowed to drink right? Sacred wine from a cup shaped like a little boy?


----------



## less (Jul 14, 2006)

I will not let the pedopriests halt the convo!


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 14, 2006)

You dirty old man!


----------



## Voynich (Jul 14, 2006)

Just admit it Dave...you'd like to drink sacred wine from a little tin weener...if you'd drink wine ;p


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 14, 2006)

Doesn't Dave think all alcohol and drugs are pure evil anyway, geez the amount of times he's told me off. This is strange though considdering the amount of musicians who are druggies and alcoholics.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 14, 2006)

Maho said:
			
		

> Just admit it Dave...you'd like to drink sacred wine from a little tin weener...if you'd drink wine ;p


I'd rather drink it from your hissing vagina, and that's saying something.

And I do not think alcohol and drugs are things of evil, I simply loathe most drunkards.


----------



## Voynich (Jul 14, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> I'd rather drink it from your hissing vagina, and that's saying something.



FUCKING ZING!

and don't scare pops like that. He nearly choked in his water and you are so busted xD


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 14, 2006)

...what? XD


----------



## Voynich (Jul 14, 2006)

Ask your pops ; p


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 14, 2006)

He's just staring at me, for some odd reason.


----------



## Voynich (Jul 14, 2006)

*grin*

Much ado about nothing .....


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 14, 2006)

Not this shit again, just tell me already.


----------



## less (Jul 14, 2006)

*puts on his headset and ignores this whole situation*


----------



## Voynich (Jul 14, 2006)

*walks away laughing* 

figure it out for yourself young grasshopper ;p


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 14, 2006)

...I hate old men and women.


----------



## azuken (Jul 14, 2006)

Wow, Yesterday the site wasnt loading for me. Anyways.


The number 12 looks like you, the jonbenat, and heavy heavy low low are playing tonight. Such an awesome show.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 14, 2006)

The site was down last night.


----------



## azuken (Jul 14, 2006)

Alright, Just aslong as my computer is fucking over.

Soooooo, How you doin?


----------



## azuken (Jul 14, 2006)

Fuck, I have to get to work, Talk to you tonight after the show.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 14, 2006)

Ja         ne.


----------



## Voynich (Jul 14, 2006)

Realized it yet?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 14, 2006)

Not really. Playing MGS3 and that has a higher priority.


----------



## less (Jul 14, 2006)

MGS3 is best played while posting in the convo, obviously.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 14, 2006)

Ever heard of a thing called cut-scenes, old man?

Although, seeing as you only have a GBC, your knowledge about such might be limited.


----------



## Voynich (Jul 14, 2006)

Yes obviously. Us old people wouldnt understand, like young ones like him don't understand other things ; p


----------



## less (Jul 14, 2006)

GBC? I have GBP, dumbass. That's way cooler.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 14, 2006)

Not really. It's what the SP was to the GBA.


----------



## less (Jul 14, 2006)

now I don't know what the SP was, but where the GBC was just a GB with a differently colored plastic casing, the GBP was slightly more handy in size and otherwise the same.


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 14, 2006)

When do you people actually talk about music?


----------



## Voynich (Jul 14, 2006)

Never.

Beef > vegetables.


----------



## less (Jul 14, 2006)

bubblishous said:
			
		

> When do you people actually talk about music?


Pretty much every other thread in this sub-forum. 

And yes, Maho. Although a combination wrapped in a pita and drenched in fattening taste-bud killing sauce and washed down with sodapop is the true meal of kings.


----------



## Voynich (Jul 14, 2006)

Pita isn't food. Pita is poison.


Anyway, I'm bored and the GTO guy is annoying me with his freudian babblings about how fucked up in the head i am blah blah blah


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 14, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> now I don't know what the SP was, but where the GBC was just a GB with a differently colored plastic casing, the GBP was slightly more handy in size and otherwise the same.


GBC was a GBP with colour screen.


----------



## less (Jul 14, 2006)

Well, the first GBC I ever heard of back while you were in Kindergarten eating paste was a regular GB with red, green, yellow or blue casing, and that was it. Nowadays I've given up keeping track of those zany japs.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 14, 2006)

GBCs did have coloured casings, but they also had colour-screens.

You're thinking of GBPs with coloured casings, I think.


----------



## less (Jul 14, 2006)

No, they weren't GBP's. They were the same size as the classic grey brick. And even if they were just GB's with coloured casings (which they were), they were marketed as "Game Boy Colour" at the time. I remember even I thought that was a rip-off even as a kid


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 14, 2006)

Google seems to dissagree with you for the most.


----------



## less (Jul 14, 2006)

Eat your words!


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 14, 2006)

Shan't      .


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm fucking bored as hell.


----------



## mow (Jul 14, 2006)

Negative Approach said:
			
		

> I'm fucking bored as hell.



Man's greatest cure for bordom:


That; or my Atari


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 14, 2006)

What about masturbation, that's fun.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 14, 2006)

Video Games aren't fun. Music, that's fun.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 14, 2006)

Video-games are awesome, MGS FTFW!

this Best live collab I've seen in a while.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 14, 2006)

FNM rule. The Real Thing rawks!


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 14, 2006)

Metal Gear Solid rules more.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 14, 2006)

Faith No more >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> MGS


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 14, 2006)

Your opinion means nothing. =D


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 14, 2006)

Can't compare crappy stealth action games to music.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 14, 2006)

Negative Approach said:
			
		

> Can't compare crappy stealth action games to music.


You just lost all credibility you had.


----------



## Voynich (Jul 14, 2006)

Negative Approach said:
			
		

> Video Games aren't fun. Music, that's fun.



For once I agree.

Off to shower now Xd


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 14, 2006)

^ tittiez!


----------



## Voynich (Jul 14, 2006)

Oh shaddup XD


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 14, 2006)

Why'd you post those, anyway?


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 14, 2006)

I think tonight i'm going to archive all of my albums

It'll be fun.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 14, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> I think tonight i'm going to archive all of my albums
> 
> It'll be fun.


I think you'll need more than just one night.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 14, 2006)

more Mike Patton pimpage in your inboxes! except for Negative Approach coz he dont accept PM's apparently...?_?

i need to really get on with some music for this split but i cant be assed XD


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 14, 2006)

Nah should only take me one night Davey.

I only own 380 discs.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 14, 2006)

Oh, yeah. You guys want a really good crust/d-beat band called Aghast?


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 14, 2006)

No, I think I'm good.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 14, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Nah should only take me one night Davey.
> 
> I only own 380 discs.


So what system will you be using, name of artist, name of album, colour coding, genre, etc?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 14, 2006)

They rock. ROCK. ROCK!


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 14, 2006)

Negative Approach said:
			
		

> Oh, yeah. You guys want a really good crust/d-beat band called Aghast?



already got some stuff


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 14, 2006)

You have Aghast?


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 14, 2006)

Negative Approach said:
			
		

> You have Aghast?



i believe i have a couple of things bouncing about, yes


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 14, 2006)

Not the goth band from Germany. The one from Richmond, VA.

I know the lead singer, he gave me a magazine once. =D


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 14, 2006)

same guys that did Sacrificied On The Altar of State Power and Desolate Legacy ep;s?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 14, 2006)

^ Yeah.

If you could send Desolate Legacy to me....


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 14, 2006)

see what i can do, im still doing my mass Patton pimping, but i'll see if i can squeeze it in


----------



## Voynich (Jul 14, 2006)

Back.

Well not quite. Apparently I'm dripping on the carpet XD  So..uhm..towel...


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 14, 2006)

Artist-chronological-genre


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 14, 2006)

Dripping on the carpet?..


----------



## Voynich (Jul 14, 2006)

Water. Not the other thing. Just water.

ZING


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 14, 2006)

Danke, DM.


----------



## Arty (Jul 14, 2006)

My internet works again.

Thank you God and Jesus and Celine Dion


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 14, 2006)

Wangisheness.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 14, 2006)

Ready for another round of asswhoop, Arty?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 14, 2006)

Cool Tapes.


----------



## azuken (Jul 14, 2006)

Negative, Get some music by:

The Number 12 Looks like you
Heavy Heavy Low Low

Amazing grindcore.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm not as into grindcore as I used to be.

Crust, youth crew and H/C are what I like.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 14, 2006)

The Number 12 are annoying.

Seriously.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 14, 2006)

Why are they annoying, Cata?


----------



## Arty (Jul 14, 2006)

Finally, snails and hooters get a little respect around here.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 14, 2006)

azuken said:
			
		

> Negative, Get some music by:
> 
> The Number 12 Looks like you
> Heavy Heavy Low Low
> ...



speaking of grindcore...

The Locust officially rule in my books of books as does the new Gut album.  Yes, you heard me, the new Gut album rules.

Azuken, you ever listen to much e-grind?  like Kindergarten Hazing Ritual, Iron Bitchface and Scissor Shock?


----------



## Arty (Jul 14, 2006)

I wonder if you could make a breakfast machine like Pee Wee Herman except instead of making breakfast it ended up giving you fellatio

This would mean the music would have to play too


----------



## azuken (Jul 14, 2006)

No sir i havent listened to E-Grind.


----------



## azuken (Jul 14, 2006)

Catonik, You suck. Number 12 is the shit.


----------



## Voynich (Jul 14, 2006)

azuken said:
			
		

> Catonik, You suck. Number 12 is the shit.



Nuh-uh.


----------



## Arty (Jul 14, 2006)

DAVE CHEATS AT MSN GARBAGE BAG BASEBALL

TELL YOUR FRIENDS

PUT UP FLYERS 

HAVE DAVE ARRESTED


----------



## azuken (Jul 14, 2006)

acoustic, News flash, I dont care enough....


The Queers, The Hard-Ons, & The Soda Pop Kids! (Punk)


Theres a show that negative would dig.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 14, 2006)

azuken said:
			
		

> acoustic, News flash, I dont care enough....
> 
> 
> The Queers, The Hard-Ons, & The Soda Pop Kids! (Punk)
> ...



the best punk show ive been to was Conflict 2 decembers ago in London.  F00king awesome night.

In fact, when i pimp Negative the Aghast ep, i'm gonna pimp Turning Rebellion Into Money, must have for anarcho punk


----------



## Arty (Jul 14, 2006)

azuken said:
			
		

> acoustic, News flash, I dont care enough....



If I was a platinum album selling singer/songwriter my MTV Unplugged set would definitely be called "Acoustic Artistic"


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 14, 2006)

autistic-artistic said:
			
		

> If I was a platinum album selling singer/songwriter my MTV Unplugged set would definitely be called "Acoustic Artistic"


So would mine.


----------



## Arty (Jul 14, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> So would mine.



"Dave The Huge Jerk Plays Stupid Gay Stuff On An Acoustic Guitar" would be yours


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 14, 2006)

now that's a show i'd pay for.

A band that some may be tickled fancy for...

_http://users.cjb.net/lovenana4ever/_

yes, those are musical playing robots! I have his live DVD, it's some innovative shit


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 14, 2006)

It's only a fiver, bargain, if ever there was one.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 14, 2006)

Hey, gays. AGHAST are fucking gods.


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 14, 2006)

-Chomps a churro-
I need Music...
T-T


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 14, 2006)

CAPTURED! BY Robots will be your friends!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 14, 2006)

also, who is that in your avy DM?


----------



## azuken (Jul 15, 2006)

Heavy Heavy Low Low is amazing live. 

Check them out.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 15, 2006)

Negative Approach said:
			
		

> also, who is that in your avy DM?



tis teh awesome Michael Allan Patton, from a little known band called Faith No More


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 15, 2006)

Patton is like the shit

I mean seriously

My life would be infintely beter if he and Claypool would just fucking collaborate


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 15, 2006)

my friend once made a "musical map" of artists who have worked together.  In the alternative/experimental rock section there were two "wells" as she put it.  Mike Patton and Les Claypool.  They ar the only two who have never collaborated and i'm beginning to get impatient


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 15, 2006)

Write them an angry letter, that'll show 'em!


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 15, 2006)

i might just do that!


----------



## Keramachi (Jul 15, 2006)

(posts from beyond the grave)

I technically have another week of camp left, but I have a break today. How's everyone doing?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 15, 2006)

HOMO! 

I'm doing fine, how's camp?


----------



## Keramachi (Jul 15, 2006)

Camp has truly changed my life. I plan on writing a chronicle of it when I come back from the third week.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 15, 2006)

What kind of camp is it, exactly?

They aren't making you take vapour-showers any time soon, are they?


----------



## Keramachi (Jul 15, 2006)

You'll want to stab me for saying this, but it's a Presbyterian camp. I've been taking a leadership training session in preparation for being a counselor next year. It'll certainly be a great summer job.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 15, 2006)

They're indoctrinating you!


----------



## Keramachi (Jul 15, 2006)

-gasp- I'm sorry. As the son of two ministers who once deeply questioned my faith, I think I'll let a little "indoctrination" slide.

I don't try to be in-your-face about my faith, but I won't lay down and take it when people call me brainwashed. I made a choice.


----------



## azuken (Jul 15, 2006)

Is it a fat camp? I bet its a fat camp too.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 15, 2006)

Fomo said:
			
		

> -gasp- I'm sorry. As the son of two ministers who once deeply questioned my faith, I think I'll let a little "indoctrination" slide.
> 
> I don't try to be in-your-face about my faith, but I won't lay down and take it when people call me brainwashed. I made a choice.


Take it easy, bro, was just a joke. 'slong as you don't try to convert anyone actively or claim the bible and such are law, I've got no problem with religion.

So why did they question your faith? And even so, I thought they were open minded about things?


----------



## Keramachi (Jul 15, 2006)

No, no. They didn't question my faith. I did.

And azuken, it is not a fat camp, you son of a bitch. (though I have lost weight XD)


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 15, 2006)

Fomo said:
			
		

> No, no. They didn't question my faith. I did.
> 
> And azuken, it is not a fat camp, you son of a bitch. (though I have lost weight XD)


Self-questioning is always good.

And you are a stud now, ain't ya? ;D


----------



## azuken (Jul 15, 2006)

Hey, there is nothing wrong with being fat. Im fat. 

Altho ive lost wieght aswell, over this year ive lost 4 pant sizes.

and wiegh 180 - 200


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 15, 2006)

How tall are you, Azuken?


----------



## Keramachi (Jul 15, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> Self-questioning is always good.
> 
> And you are a stud now, ain't ya? ;D


Especially since I've tanned as well!


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 15, 2006)

Fomo said:
			
		

> Especially since I've tanned as well!


Awesome.

Tapping that Presbyterian ass-supply at camp? XD


----------



## azuken (Jul 15, 2006)

5'9 give or take, my liscence says 5'10 but its off.


----------



## Keramachi (Jul 15, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> Awesome.
> 
> Tapping that Presbyterian ass-supply at camp? XD


Damn straight. XD


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 15, 2006)

Fomo's pimpin'! 

And Azuken, yer, you're a bit overweight, I suppose, but hey, nothing that wrong with your weight, no?


----------



## azuken (Jul 15, 2006)

I dont have a problem with it. Im more concered about my god damn acne.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 15, 2006)

azuken said:
			
		

> I dont have a problem with it. Im more concered about my god damn acne.


I know how you feel.


----------



## azuken (Jul 15, 2006)

HAHA, Yeah, its a real downer. I dont think i would have as much trouble talking to girls if i didnt have acne.

Is that how you spell it, Acne?


----------



## Voynich (Jul 15, 2006)

Oh god ... When did our music convo turned into a place to discuss male puberty problems?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 15, 2006)

azuken said:
			
		

> HAHA, Yeah, its a real downer. I dont think i would have as much trouble talking to girls if i didnt have acne.
> 
> Is that how you spell it, Acne?


Think so.

And Maho, stops bitching because it's not about your boobs anymore.


----------



## azuken (Jul 15, 2006)

sense we never talked about music in the first place, and fomo came back.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 15, 2006)

Well, seeing as Moe is gone and pimpages are at an all time low, not much music to talk about.


----------



## azuken (Jul 15, 2006)

I want to see maho's boobs.

Post picture.

Hell ive never seen a picture of maho....


----------



## Voynich (Jul 15, 2006)

XD I don't care...

But seriously...they do have stuff for acne you know. Besides in 2 or 3 years you'll be rid of it and all the acne-less guys will get their face explosions ;p

I'm not showing my tits again. Face pic can be found somewhere in the pic thread however ...


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 15, 2006)

azuken said:
			
		

> I want to see maho's boobs.
> 
> Post picture.
> 
> Hell ive never seen a picture of maho....


So many zings I can think of, but I'll be nice for once.


----------



## azuken (Jul 15, 2006)

seriously, post a picture of maho.


----------



## Voynich (Jul 15, 2006)

You misunderstand the zing idea Dave.


----------



## Voynich (Jul 15, 2006)

Go browse the pic thread if you wanna see them ; p


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 15, 2006)

Or you do and just no realise it.


----------



## azuken (Jul 15, 2006)

ill be back. *goes to pics thread*


----------



## Voynich (Jul 15, 2006)

Less and me agree on zing, you're just the only one not getting it.

And since he ran off, i might as well post a pic cause im devious like that XD


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 15, 2006)

You look like X. O:


----------



## Voynich (Jul 15, 2006)

Point being?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 15, 2006)

Nothing well-intentioned.


----------



## Voynich (Jul 15, 2006)

You're losing your wit.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 15, 2006)

Maho said:
			
		

> You're losing your wit.


Or you're just losing your understanding of it.


----------



## Voynich (Jul 15, 2006)

Not really, but you're sounding like a record on repeat. 

Is there actually a point to you over and over making stupid remarks to whatever I say?  Cause as far as I and some other have noticed, you're always the one to start hostilities.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 15, 2006)

Good for you. =D


----------



## azuken (Jul 15, 2006)

my ass is sweaty.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 15, 2006)

Acidic Jizz have just recorded the raw to a new song 

 Click here

sub-standard e-grind! yay!


----------



## azuken (Jul 16, 2006)

WAtch me get flamed for this:

Biggie > Tupac.


----------



## Arty (Jul 16, 2006)

I wonder if there's an alternate dimension Music Department with like skeletons and hobgoblins and like Dave isn't a huge ugly jerk and I'm not awesome


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 16, 2006)

I like music.

More than that, I like setting fire to ambulatory trash heaps.

And reefer.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 16, 2006)

there should be more mass mike patton pimpage today guys  but not till i come back from teh cinema


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jul 16, 2006)

This Acidic Jizz song makes me happy


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 16, 2006)

yay! i have a fan XD


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jul 16, 2006)

Yay, do you have any other stuffish?


----------



## De Monies (Jul 16, 2006)

i have a ticket to my favourite band


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 16, 2006)

Placebo  ?


----------



## De Monies (Jul 16, 2006)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My mates gave it to me as a birthday pressie


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 16, 2006)

Good for you, I guess.


----------



## De Monies (Jul 16, 2006)

Oh it is.  And they're buying me a Sonic Youth shirt tomorrow as well. 

But it's still a couple of hours plane flight to the capital city of my state =\ $_$ I hope I can save enough money by September


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 16, 2006)

If not, you could always sell the concert ticket to get the money for the plane ticket. =D


----------



## De Monies (Jul 16, 2006)

the ticket is like $80.  Plane ticket is $150 each way.. T_T
>.> the weekend before uni exams


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 16, 2006)

Tough luck, eh?


----------



## De Monies (Jul 16, 2006)

yyeyeaaahhhhh I've got til September to get the money.  At least my sister has a unit there I can stay at.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 16, 2006)

Haven't you gotten any other cash for your birthday?


----------



## azuken (Jul 16, 2006)

Hitchhike, and/or give blow jobs to random truck drivers for a ride.

Or drive. Bus is usually cheaper then plane.


----------



## De Monies (Jul 16, 2006)

I have about $50 combined from my scabby friends.  But I spent that on food when I had dinner and a drink or two before people realised they should be buying them for me 

I think if I spend next to nothing of my pay til then I'll have more then enough.

it's like 3 days on a bus or train.  we were going to drive but with petrol prices we worked out it would be cheaper to fly O_O;
and if you book at the right time sometimes can pick up a $99 flight.

ew STDs


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 16, 2006)

You could try offering tit fucks to pilots D:


----------



## less (Jul 16, 2006)

*Stumbles in, hands shakey and eyes bloodshot, sees that there are healthy people talking about money and other sensible stuff here, and flees*


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 16, 2006)

Hello anything new?

Today is the kind of day you want really chilled out stuff, it's a scorcher, phew.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 16, 2006)

Whatchoo change your name for, Andrea?


----------



## De Monies (Jul 16, 2006)

I stole a drugo's necklace.. full of crack.  Is that chill'd out?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 16, 2006)

No              .


----------



## De Monies (Jul 16, 2006)

s'why I asked here before I took it.


----------



## less (Jul 16, 2006)

*kicks convo*

ENTERTAIN ME, BITCHES!


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 16, 2006)

*put's Dave in monkey suit* Dance you little punk 

Happy now


----------



## Voynich (Jul 16, 2006)

*Grin*

VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV

*laughs at funny images in her head*


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 16, 2006)

-flips off- I see you still have a liking for Daisy Rock.


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 16, 2006)

Yeah I do  I may have to buy one just so I can look at it.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 16, 2006)

I thought you figured it would just be a waste of money?


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 16, 2006)

Well it would  but but but they're so cute and ace .......yeah a waste of money I should save for a holiday to New York instead.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 16, 2006)

Daisy Rock guitar'd last you a lot longer, though.


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 16, 2006)

Well maybe i'll do both  it won't take long for me to save up for the guitar and I wouldn't be able to go to New York till next year anyway. Sorted .


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 16, 2006)

Indead   .


----------



## mow (Jul 16, 2006)

less has the coolest ava/sig theme on nf.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 16, 2006)

SimpatiK said:
			
		

> Yay, do you have any other stuffish?


i have an entire EP's worth of homemade e-grind material


----------



## less (Jul 16, 2006)

170 said:
			
		

> less has the coolest ava/sig theme on nf.


'nuff said


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jul 16, 2006)

destroy_musick said:
			
		

> i have an entire EP's worth of homemade e-grind material




Ooo, wondeful! Can you pimp it to me?

Actually, the bassist in my band made a 7 minute long electronic grind song xD It was fucking stupid THe same riff for about 2 minutes then there was a short stop, then it continued for 4 minutes and then there was an insanely cool riff. Overall it was really bad xD


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 16, 2006)

that's e-grind for ya 

i'll pimp the album up later tonight, in the meantime it's on last.fm...



most of it is very hit and miss, but eh


----------



## Sid (Jul 16, 2006)

2 days of swimming and playing football make Sid a tired, but satisfied boy.

summer <3


----------



## Arty (Jul 16, 2006)

I think the 2004 "Rock The Vote" campaign would have gone alot better if they had The Hues Corporation do "Rock The Boat" with all the "Boat" in the lyrics changed to "Vote"


----------



## Sid (Jul 16, 2006)

Can any of the Scandinavian regular tell me what this means:



> N?r jag blir stor ska
> jag alltid vara ensam


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 16, 2006)

My band rocked the fucking house, last night! Well, g2g.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 16, 2006)

Remember the fifth of November.


----------



## azuken (Jul 17, 2006)

Gym Class heroes rocked the house this afternoon. I love thier live shows.


----------



## cygnus (Jul 17, 2006)

OK this is totally random. My cat is sensitive to 1.5 KHz, ie High F#. I can produce that tone on any instrument, including whistling or singing, and she fucking somes running and acts affectionate


...moving right along...


----------



## azuken (Jul 17, 2006)

And you are?


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 17, 2006)

Hiiiiiiiiiiiigh

Smoking THE POT!

Marijuana cigarettes. Reefer!

Huffing roofies with his biker friends I imagine.

Maybe chasing the dragon...with a white horse....over the fields of Rumi....

Umm...


----------



## azuken (Jul 17, 2006)

So i want to kill the guy that did the band times for warped tour..

Cock sucker said Valient Thorr played at 8. They played at 7:30 and I missed there whole FUCKING SET!

GOD DAMNIT!


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 17, 2006)

That is most uncool.

MOST.

You need to hunt the man down, tie him to a tree, cover him in honey, then beat him with a stich that has a nail in it.

Then piss on him.


----------



## azuken (Jul 17, 2006)

Why would i waste honey on him?


And you like valient thorr?

Im honestly thinking about starting a pimping thread.


----------



## Arty (Jul 17, 2006)

I just watched the movie "Audition"

In other news, I no longer think asian girls are hot.

That movie has scarred me for life.


----------



## azuken (Jul 17, 2006)

HAHAHHA, Ive seen that. Its by the guy that did ummmm. That one movie, witht he guy with needles. Yeah, Ichigo something rather.


----------



## azuken (Jul 17, 2006)

It wasnt that scarring. 



You dont think shes cute?


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 17, 2006)

She's mediocre at best. Too plastic.

And yeah, I know Thorr Valient, but not very well.

I was actually merely suggesting because you missed a band you wanted to see, due to human stupidity.

The honey is merely for the insanity bid.


----------



## azuken (Jul 17, 2006)

LAWL @ plastic comment.

She shops at thrift stores and wears no makeup. LAWL.

Valient Thorr are godds of venus.

I got thier autographs.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 17, 2006)

well she looks very plastic in those pictures to me.


----------



## azuken (Jul 17, 2006)

High flash + a photoshop job = Me looking skinny. See what i mean?


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 17, 2006)

So I'm assuming that's you then?

Well, fair enough.

I'm not a big fan of Myspace angles 

They tend to make people look like...well, tits.

Hah.

Also, I'm an asshole, so take that into account.

EDIT: I'm also very tired and stoned, and completely babbling.


----------



## azuken (Jul 17, 2006)

weed is terrible unless your getting laid.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 17, 2006)

On the onctrary, for people with rage issues and knife skills such as I, weed is especially good when you are NOT getting laid.


----------



## Arty (Jul 17, 2006)

azuken said:
			
		

> It wasnt that scarring.
> 
> 
> 
> You dont think shes cute?



Someone must have told you "HOLY SHIT THIS MOVIE IS SO FUCKED UP" instead of my friend tricking me and saying "It's a quirky japanese movie with a suprise ending"

Hoo boy, was that a suprise.

And I've seen alot of Miike movies(including Ichi). That scarred even me 

"kiri kiri kiri"


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 17, 2006)

Arty, gotten over your asswhooping yet?


----------



## Arty (Jul 17, 2006)

Gotten over CHEATING AT GARBAGE BAG BASEBALL AND HAVING A BIG UGLY NOSE YET DAVE YOU SON OF A BITCH

I HOPE SOMEONE SHOVES ALL OF YOUR ACTION FIGURES INTO THE GARBAGE DISPOSAL


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 17, 2006)

Ichi was just flat out surreal.

Disturbingly funny though.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 17, 2006)

I got no action figures, tough luck.

And I've got SKILL, Arty, not cheats.


----------



## azuken (Jul 17, 2006)

I touch myself at night.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 17, 2006)

No one wants to hear that, X².


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 17, 2006)

I dunno, Neggy might want to hear it.

Or even Ted Danson


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 17, 2006)

But neither of two are here.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 17, 2006)

I dunno Ted Danson is the greatest psychic the world has ever known.

more powerful even than Aunt Jemima or Proffessor X


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 17, 2006)

Which version of Xaphier?


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 17, 2006)

All of them except for the Exo-skeleton empowered Charles

He was uber-kewl. And mad pimpin.


----------



## azuken (Jul 17, 2006)

Like you dont cup yourself when lying in bed?


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 17, 2006)

Only on thursdays, fridays I spoon myself.

and sundays I lie in bed contemplating the glory of the universe while watching midget porn.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 17, 2006)

Can't say I do.


----------



## azuken (Jul 17, 2006)

Prof X isnt even psychic anymore. Jeez. Read deadly jenisis and the current brubaker runs.


*feels like a total nerd*


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 17, 2006)

You are a nerd.


----------



## azuken (Jul 17, 2006)

I know, Isnt it charming.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 17, 2006)

Also, isn't it Genisis?


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 17, 2006)

That's why I didn't include modern Prof X, he's just another useless bald cripple leeching off the system to pay for his 'wheelchairs' and 'rogaine'.

Hah, we all know he is infact spending his money on importing soiled underwear from Japanese vending machines.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 17, 2006)

Speak from experience?


----------



## azuken (Jul 17, 2006)

He;s not in a wheel chair.

And it is genisis. Your right.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 17, 2006)

Hurr, I'm Arty the grouch. -stomps on orphanage-


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 17, 2006)

Orphanages are funny to crush, they squeak.


----------



## Arty (Jul 17, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> Hurr, I'm Arty the grouch. -stomps on orphanage-



I just wish all the orphans in the world would give me a hug at some point in my life and then I would be complete


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 17, 2006)

Would you really Arty?

Or is the truth, merely that you seek to serve your Dark Overlord the Flying Spaghetti Monster with the souls of Orphans?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 17, 2006)

IT'S A TARP!


----------



## De Monies (Jul 17, 2006)

​


----------



## less (Jul 17, 2006)

Hey, that tarp looks handy.


----------



## De Monies (Jul 17, 2006)

especially when camping and moving elephants from point A to B


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 17, 2006)

Or transporting passed out drunks.


----------



## De Monies (Jul 17, 2006)

I thought you'd prefer to rape them on the spot.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 17, 2006)

No, that's your thing.


----------



## De Monies (Jul 17, 2006)

A likely story.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 17, 2006)

We all know that you drunk chicks aren't as innocent as you'd like to be seen.


----------



## De Monies (Jul 17, 2006)

No!! It sucks!! It's like, impossible for me to get drunk! I went out the other night and sculled SO MUCH rum & coke and had like 5 shots and heaps and heaps of drinks (everybody kept shouting me drinks) and I barely even got tipsy.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 17, 2006)

Then stop drinking mix.


----------



## De Monies (Jul 17, 2006)

shots and midori and vodka weren't mixed
meh.  I got an awesome hat anyway.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 17, 2006)

Just drink a bottle or two of scotch.


----------



## De Monies (Jul 17, 2006)

I think I like my toes where they are, thanks.


----------



## mow (Jul 17, 2006)

I really could use some feedback on this =<

*Spoiler*: _ An Authentic Cinderalla Story_ 



This diamond encrusted tiara hangs rather crookedly on my hair
I've gained a bit of weight, my evening gown is more 
dimlooking than delightful, a stain here and a tear there.

My carriage ended up on the sidewalk with a broken wheel
and those dazzling white horses have all darted away
Prince charming's castle  is just beyond the horzion but I doubt I'll reach

This fairy tale is not so very fair so ;
I gather my gown and march back home
but not before taking of those glittery glass slippers
fuckers are nipping at my toes


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 17, 2006)

SO MY FEEDBACK WASN'T GOOD ENOUGH!? >/


----------



## mow (Jul 17, 2006)

It's a rule of thumb never to take an orange clad dutchman's opinion for much worth XD

EDIT: fucking hell. Modest mouse is best thing in thsi fucked world


----------



## less (Jul 17, 2006)

95 peeps on the pimp-list now. I'll say when when we reach 98 and everyone can start saving up pimps for the 100-whore spectacular. 

I just got Jethro Tull's "Heavy Horses" back and it's so way cooler than I remembered. Modern folk peeps ain't folk at all, this is some real ministrel-shit going on, I tell ya.


----------



## De Monies (Jul 17, 2006)

BUT IT'S ORANGE!

can I please get added to the pimp list


----------



## less (Jul 17, 2006)

Yes.






yes you can.


----------



## De Monies (Jul 17, 2006)

Why thank you my good man.


----------



## less (Jul 17, 2006)

Hey, here's something slightly random; I always read your username as meaning "the eyes of a demon", but I now see that with a little internet chibi speech, it could also be "De Moneyes", or "the money", if you may.


----------



## De Monies (Jul 17, 2006)

or Demonise.  I like yours..  I'm going to change it to DeMonies or demonkeys. and it's not random, not random at all.  Repiticous repition is my favourite.


----------



## less (Jul 17, 2006)

Demon Keys or De Monkeys?


----------



## De Monies (Jul 17, 2006)

De Monkeys.  But I'm really against the use of "de" over the use of "the".  Which could pose as a problem.


----------



## less (Jul 17, 2006)

Us grammartards don't go well with flexible internet monikers. I'm always torn on whether I should capitalize mine when it's the first word in a sentence. Not I have the habit of referring to myself in the third person, mind you.


----------



## De Monies (Jul 17, 2006)

Grammer doesn't bother me so much.  Although I love apostraphies and commas, spelling and capital letters don't do it for me so much though D:
I don't think I've come across you referring to yourself in third yet, and I always find myself thinking about what is to be said when in here.  Usually I just type and never read later.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 17, 2006)

Only when drunk or feeling naughty.


----------



## less (Jul 17, 2006)

Well, I originally changed my name because Firefox kept deleting my cookies and I wanted something that was quick to type in, but as time has gone by I've learned to love my name. My favourite part is how a post where I'm mentioned a lot sometimes becomes complete jibbersih to anyone who doesn't know about me 

But you don't care about spelling then De Monkeys should work fine, I'd imagine.


----------



## De Monies (Jul 17, 2006)

spelling incorrectly like typose.. but deliberatly sayin thingz lyke dis and dat fkn kills me.  Sure if you're mocking, good enough but when people CONSTANTLY type like that it shits me to tears T______T;


----------



## less (Jul 17, 2006)

Aha. "Shits me to tears" is the best expression I've heard all day, by the way


----------



## De Monies (Jul 17, 2006)

xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD I say it all the time T__T


----------



## less (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm being shat to tears on a daily basis nowadays, so maybe I should pick it up too.


----------



## De Monies (Jul 17, 2006)

xD It'd be like a trend then.  But I'm going to bed <33333333333
snites <3


----------



## less (Jul 17, 2006)

I stared at that post for a good three minuts before remembering the concept of time-zones 

Punch the bedbugs in the face if they try anything.


----------



## De Monies (Jul 17, 2006)

Oh don't you worry, I will.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 17, 2006)

You won't be able to change your name for a while, anyway. You've recently had it changed back to DemonEyes.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 17, 2006)

Airgear 70 [forums.narutofan]*Rapid*

posted in another thread, but felt the need for the convolites to be linked too


----------



## Leraine (Jul 17, 2006)

DemonEyes said:
			
		

> BUT IT'S ORANGE!
> 
> can I please get added to the pimp list



Me too, me too 

Nevermind, I understood in the progress of writing the previous post XD


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 17, 2006)

wow, there are many ignorant racists on this forum that it's often quite scary


----------



## mow (Jul 17, 2006)

^ i loled so hard XD


*Spoiler*: _The reason why half the planet swears that Zappa is God and Jesus tried to steal his thunder_ 



Whoever we are
Wherever we're from
We shoulda noticed by now
Our behavior is dumb
And if our chances
Expect to improve
It's gonna take a lot more
Than tryin' to remove
The other race
Or the other whatever
From the face
Of the planet altogether

They call it THE EARTH
Which is a dumb kinda name
But they named it right
'Cause we behave the same...
We are dumb all over
Dumb all over,
Yes we are
Dumb all over,
Near 'n far
Dumb all over,
Black 'n white
People, we is not wrapped tight

Nurds on the left
Nurds on the right
Religous fanatics
On the air every night
Sayin' the Bible
Tells the story
Makes the details
Sound real gory
'Bout what to do
If the geeks over there
Don't believe in the book
We got over here

You can't run a race
Without no feet
'N pretty soon
There won't be no street
For dummies to jog on
Or doggies to dog on
Religous fanatics
Can make it be all gone
(I mean it won't blow up
'N disappear
It'll just look ugly
For a thousand years...)

You can't run a country
By a book of religion
Not by a heap
Or a lump or a smidgeon
Of foolish rules
Of ancient date
Designed to make
You all feel great
While you fold, spindle
And mutilate
Those unbelievers
From a neighboring state

TO ARMS! TO ARMS!
Hooray! That's great
Two legs ain't bad
Unless there's a crate
They ship the parts
To mama in
For souvenirs: two ears (Get Down!)
Not his, not hers, (but what the hey?)
The Good Book says:
("It gotta be that way!")
But their book says:
"REVENGE THE CRUSADES...
With whips 'n chains
'N hand grenades..."
TWO ARMS? TWO ARMS?
Have another and another
Our God says:
"There ain't no other!"
Our God says
"It's all okay!"
Our God says
"This is the way!"

It says in the book:
"Burn 'n destroy...
'N repent, 'n redeem
'N revenge, 'n deploy
'N rumble thee forth
To the land of the unbelieving scum on the other side
'Cause they don't go for what's in the book
'N that makes 'em BAD
So verily we must choppeth them up
And stompeth them down
Or rent a nice French bomb
To poof them out of existance
While leaving their real estate just where we need it
To use again
For temples in which to praise OUR GOD
("Cause he can really take care of business!")

And when his humble TV servant
With humble white hair
And humble glasses
And a nice brown suit
And maybe a blond wife who takes phone calls
Tells us our God says
It's okay to do this stuff
Then we gotta do it,
'Cause if we don't do it,
We ain't gwine up to hebbin!
(Depending on which book you're using at the
time...Can't use theirs... it don't work
...it's all lies...Gotta use mine...)
Ain't that right?
That's what they say
Every night...
Every day...
Hey, we can't really be dumb
If we're just following God's Orders
Hey, let's get serious...
God knows what he's doin'
He wrote this book here
An' the book says:
He made us all to be just like Him,"
so...
If we're dumb...
Then God is dumb...
(An' maybe even a little ugly on the side)


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 17, 2006)

i go by what George Carlin said:

"a racist term isnt racist unless it's said by a racist"

yes.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 17, 2006)

170 said:
			
		

> ^ i loled so hard XD
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _The reason why half the planet swears that Zappa is God and Jesus tried to steal his thunder_
> ...



Zappa = sex


----------



## azuken (Jul 17, 2006)

My penis = sex.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 17, 2006)

It's never gotten anything besides a hand, though.

AND MOE, GET YOUR ^ (use bro) ASS OFF OF MY PROPERTY, ^ (use bro)! -loads shotgun-


----------



## mow (Jul 17, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> It's never gotten anything besides a hand, though.
> 
> AND MOE, GET YOUR ^ (use bro) ASS OFF OF MY PROPERTY, ^ (use bro)! -loads shotgun-



RED NECK.

MULLET RED NECK.


----------



## azuken (Jul 17, 2006)

In the words of Anti-Flag:

Fuck police, Fuck Police, Fuck Police Brutality.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 17, 2006)

170 said:
			
		

> RED NECK.
> 
> MULLET RED NECK.


Moe, I know logic is hard for you ^ (use bro), but having hair COVERING my neck prevents me from getting a red neck, bitch.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jul 17, 2006)

Sir Millard Mulch, god what an amazing guy!


----------



## Sid (Jul 17, 2006)

WE GOT MOTHERFUCKIN SNAKES!


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 17, 2006)

Naked snakes?


----------



## mow (Jul 17, 2006)

GET IN THE BOX!


----------



## Sid (Jul 17, 2006)

no, snakes on a plane!


----------



## azuken (Jul 17, 2006)

ANyone got the snkaes on a plane soundtrack?

An upload would be appreciated. Gym Class Heroes is on it.


----------



## Sid (Jul 17, 2006)

I don't think it's out yet.


----------



## azuken (Jul 17, 2006)

Not till august but it leaked.


GAH NEW GCH ALBUM OUT IN 8 DAYS!


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 17, 2006)

Don't care, got Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band.


----------



## azuken (Jul 17, 2006)

The blow. hard.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 17, 2006)

Come again, X²?


----------



## mow (Jul 17, 2006)

hot damn, I just took the perfect photo for Thom Yorke's the eraser while playing on my organ


----------



## De Monies (Jul 17, 2006)

your organ rocks.


----------



## azuken (Jul 18, 2006)

my organs carry fecal matter.


----------



## less (Jul 18, 2006)

Kiwi said:
			
		

> Me too, me too
> 
> Nevermind, I understood in the progress of writing the previous post XD


You understood what? You want in or not?  


*Spoiler*: _Another Zappa classic, short and to the point_ 




What's the ugliest part of your body?
What's the ugliest part of your body?

Some say your toes
Some say your nose

I think it's your mind


----------



## Arty (Jul 18, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _Another Zappa classic, short and to the point_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We're Only In It For The Money came out over 30 years ago and people still make fun of me for not being able to afford a pair of ModAGo-Go Stretch-Elastic Pants.

They call me "Poor ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" and throw rocks at me at the bus stop.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 18, 2006)

Who Needs The Peace Corps? classic

anyone listened to the live, ska rendition of Stairway To Heaven by Zappa? It's godly


----------



## azuken (Jul 18, 2006)

Justin Pierre rox my sox.

<3 his voice.


Somone should buy me a Moog Little Fatty Tribute.


----------



## less (Jul 18, 2006)

destroy_musick said:
			
		

> Who Needs The Peace Corps? classic
> 
> anyone listened to the live, ska rendition of Stairway To Heaven by Zappa? It's godly


Yes, anyone is.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 18, 2006)

That might make that song tolerable for me.

Please do share (via YSI if possible...or well..MSN works too.)


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 18, 2006)

at work atm, so i'll ysi it later


----------



## mow (Jul 18, 2006)

So how's summer treating everyone?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 18, 2006)

Too hawt, too much boredom.


----------



## De Monies (Jul 18, 2006)

unusually cold for this time of year =\


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 18, 2006)

The Murcury music award nominee's have just been anounced some of the bands/artists included are :- Muse, Arctic Monkeys, The Guillimots and Thom York. Well they are the one's worth mentioning anyway.


----------



## De Monies (Jul 18, 2006)

how exciting


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 18, 2006)

Awards blow.


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 18, 2006)

Not really for these artists it isn't really commercial the murcury award the winner gets £20,000 I think, well something like that.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 18, 2006)

Awards still don't do much for me, unless it's for the likes of Zappa and Hendrix.


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 18, 2006)

Erm yeah I don't think you get it. It isn't like a mtv award or something. It's an award given to one artist every year who is contributing stand out music for the modern day.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 18, 2006)

So where's K'naan's award?


----------



## mow (Jul 18, 2006)

bubles, never argue with a red neck like Dave. The mullet he's sporting makes other's views penetrating his brain borderline impossible =[

Has anoye got his hands on the leaked version of Ani Difranco's latest record _Reprieve _?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 18, 2006)

^ (use bro) please, just because you can't stand up to my sparkle, doesn't mean you need to try something like that.


----------



## mow (Jul 18, 2006)

Dont make me post that family album link you gave me XD


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 18, 2006)

If you do, it'd be another thing on the list 'Things that ^ (use bro) are able to do, no matter how surprising it may be to see those bicycling-for-electricity ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) do it.'


----------



## less (Jul 18, 2006)

But say, moe, is true? Will you really join us at Roskilde next year?  
(and I don't use that smily lightly)


----------



## mow (Jul 18, 2006)

There is no way that I will spend a full year in this place. And you can count on me hiking all my way there if I have to


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 18, 2006)

Offering blowjobs for rides and all that?


----------



## Mori` (Jul 18, 2006)

-smites dave and runs off to busk-


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 18, 2006)

-turns back time and smites Mori-

Godly, aha.


----------



## less (Jul 18, 2006)

Everything's about se with you, innit, sonny? Hiking, rubber, buttock massages... Is there nothing your sick mind cannot corrupt?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 18, 2006)

Julie? '_'


----------



## mow (Jul 18, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> Everything's about se with you, innit, sonny? Hiking, rubber, buttock massages... Is there nothing your sick mind cannot corrupt?



Red necks cant help it.

TOM. *ties* ciome here more often


----------



## less (Jul 18, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> Julie? '_'


Psh. Even I, St. less, can corrupt that delish li'l jailbait. Red-heads does anal, y'know. Keeps their virginity crispy fresh


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 18, 2006)

I'll neuder you before you even think of it. XD


----------



## less (Jul 18, 2006)

Too late 





No wait,

MOTHERFUCKERRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 18, 2006)

170 said:
			
		

> bubbles, never argue with a red neck like Dave. The mullet he's sporting makes other's views penetrating his brain borderline impossible =[



Yeah I know Dave is a little bitch but I enjoy arguing with him. Try 'men and woman look afer children differently' hmm I think that debate went on for an hour.

EDIT you guys are sick!


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 18, 2006)

's what you get for messing with Julie. 

And Andrea, that's only because you're a sexist.


----------



## Voynich (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm back. 

So goddamn tired XD Isis and Zombi were awesome though.


----------



## mow (Jul 18, 2006)

Can you hear anything after listening to Isis live? XD


----------



## Voynich (Jul 18, 2006)

Hardly. My ears were fucking clogged with noise. BUT they are sooooooo much better live than on cd. Way more powerful. The drums might not be as fucking tight as on cd, but the singer and bassplayer are so much more convincing and fierce on stage.

Zombi was awesome too. Mega tight drumming for a liveset...seriously.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 18, 2006)

live tight drummers?  Fleshless win that award for me.  Seriously, tom rolls, followed by a blast beat followed by an another roll without missing a single beat at an insane tempo.  Sex


----------



## Voynich (Jul 18, 2006)

I thought the guy from Zombi did a good job. He was going at an insane speed and he didn't miss a beat either. Ah well, I can't argue on that subject much, don't have much to compare it with. But since Zombi only uses keyboard and drums over some ambient sounds and relies heavily on the drums...well they can't afford to be sloppy with drumming either. I just thought it was pretty tight. I think it's easier to be a bit sloppy with drums if you got 4 bassguitars on stage covering your ass if you miss a beat.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 18, 2006)

well regardless, awesomness on seeing Isis, mesa jealous  never listened to much Zombi, but i may do just because the name is awesome


----------



## Voynich (Jul 18, 2006)

^^


Best part, I didn't even pay for the damned tickets XD


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm bored. :\


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 18, 2006)

Mirror

for those interested

oh!

Mirror my new Doom cover! 

i think, keeping with the theme of awesome band names, the best one in a while i have heard which caught my attention would be "Vomit The Soul"


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 18, 2006)

Negative Approach said:
			
		

> I'm bored. :\


It might help if you stop fucking posting that.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm still bored.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 18, 2006)

Negative Approach said:
			
		

> I'm still bored.


Go play guitar, then.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 18, 2006)

i have my first anonymous repper! YAY!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 18, 2006)

My band finally recorded a real demo.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 18, 2006)

Negative Approach said:
			
		

> My band finally recorded a real demo.


Full of powerchords?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 18, 2006)

Yeah. It's not finished, though. It has Stepping Stone on it, like, 3 times.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 18, 2006)

speaking of demos, remind me to pimp my e-grind ep XD

Mirror listen to eeeeeeeeeet people! it's for my upcoming (one day) computer game cover song ep!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 18, 2006)

Speaking of grind, you ever heard the powerviolence band Infest, DM?


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 18, 2006)

aye, i have

i also have a goregrind band called Infect


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 18, 2006)

Goregrind, isn't my fave thing.

Speaking of grind, have you guys heard Agorophobic Nosebleed?! They're incredible.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 18, 2006)

Maggot Brain   	437
autistic-artistic 	205
Negative Approach 	150

Who's the Juggernaut, bitches?


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 18, 2006)

Negative Approach said:
			
		

> Goregrind, isn't my fave thing.
> 
> Speaking of grind, have you guys heard Agorophobic Nosebleed?! They're incredible.



i feel insulted, they are the BIGGEST noisecore group since AxCx and Sore Throat, course i heard of 'em!

They still need to do their split with melt banana, that will be intense


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm ordering their album *Frozen Corpse Stuffed With Dope* as we speak! Man, just amazing.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 18, 2006)

i have all 3 of their albums, plus their split with Converge.  It's awesome stuff and a big inspiration on my own noisecore/e-grind.  They are awesome, because they are essentially a collaboration of Pig Destroyer (frankly one of the best grindcore bands in existence atm, only equalling to Nasum and Napalm Death) and AxCx

Mirror Zombies (Are Democrats) improved raw! by my own noisecore/e-grind band!


----------



## Arty (Jul 18, 2006)

I think if you took all my 206 posts in this convo thread and read them into a tape recorder and then put it on while someone was sleeping they would wake up a much better man.

Also, their penis size would increase by 3-4 inches.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 18, 2006)

Mine would be 40 inches, then.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 18, 2006)

Penis size is over-rated
I mean
I keep stepping on mine


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 18, 2006)

ANb are amazing.

"ANb's music is often described as cybergrind, i.e. grindcore utilizing drum machines and other electronic sounds. Through the use of drum machines, ANb has been able to play songs with over a thousand BPM. The lyrics usually revolve around subjects such as drugs and violence."


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 19, 2006)

Negative Approach said:
			
		

> ANb are amazing.
> 
> "ANb's music is often described as cybergrind, i.e. grindcore utilizing drum machines and other electronic sounds. Through the use of drum machines, ANb has been able to play songs with over a thousand BPM. The lyrics usually revolve around subjects such as drugs and violence."



you realise there is an entire movement of music that is based around that entire concept right? ;P ANb are just the first to seriously use it


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jul 19, 2006)

I am bored. I finished Death Note yesterday, so I have nothing to do...


----------



## less (Jul 19, 2006)

Why don't ya crank up some Jethro Tull and do a little jig in the bedroom?


----------



## Mori` (Jul 19, 2006)

nothing like a little jig

I need to get my rodrigo y gabriella stuff onto this computer to share :/


----------



## azuken (Jul 19, 2006)

Simpatik, I have a cop drama manga that has the dark feeling deathnote has. Ill send it to you over aim. If you have aim.


----------



## less (Jul 19, 2006)

@mori:Yes you do. Someone (Kageyoshi, was it? ) linked me to their myspace and I remember them being quite the shit.


----------



## azuken (Jul 19, 2006)

ROFL, Hey anyone know what ever happened to kingler? Havent seen him lurking around latley.


----------



## Mori` (Jul 19, 2006)

> @mori:Yes you do. Someone (Kageyoshi, was it? ) linked me to their myspace and I remember them being quite the shit.



yah i just edited the link into my post =p

Azuken that manga wouldn;t be jiraishin would it?


----------



## less (Jul 19, 2006)

He's around. Just not around here.

EDIT: Joe, that is.


----------



## azuken (Jul 19, 2006)

Moridin said:
			
		

> yah i just edited the link into my post =p
> 
> Azuken that manga wouldn;t be jiraishin would it?



No, Its a cop drama, kilco.

Omanga did it recently. Really good.


And kingler, I miss kingler . He was teh fun.


----------



## Mori` (Jul 19, 2006)

oh cool, I'll have to check it out

here.

XD


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 19, 2006)

oh man, i just listened to Conflict in such a long time.  Wow, i forgot how much they RULE.  I should pimp some stuff to Neg one day so he can get a taste for UK anarcho


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 19, 2006)

*K'naan - My Life is a Movie* is a wicked look at pre-Dusty Foot K'naan, and jas a collection of cool tunes, and a shout out to Lauryn Hill.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 19, 2006)

Fucking bored.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 19, 2006)

Dude, why don't you like.....leave the house or something.

We know you are bored.

you tell us every five posts.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jul 19, 2006)

azuken said:
			
		

> Simpatik, I have a cop drama manga that has the dark feeling deathnote has. Ill send it to you over aim. If you have aim.



Ooo, hit me! My aim is ShreddingLikeGod


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 19, 2006)

Hit him.

HIT HIM!!!

Hit HIM!!! (with a bat.)


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jul 19, 2006)

lostprophets are suprisingly appealing.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 19, 2006)

Lostprophets? I hate them.

On another subject, did you know there is another band called Slipknot? They were an 80s hardcore band on Revelation records. :\


----------



## Arty (Jul 19, 2006)

You know I've been seeing you double post alot lately X

I just imagine you mashing the quick reply button when nobody gets to see your  strong opinions on a grindcore band named "Rectal Ape"

No offense.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 19, 2006)

I DP? Prolly' cause NF is slow for me. I dunno, but I sure do like grindcore.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 19, 2006)

You do?

What? Why haven't I heard of this?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 19, 2006)

Very funny... >>

I should pimp some Negative Approach. :\


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 19, 2006)

Are you sure?

I mean, there's only so much of you that can go around, what with you popping up everywhere for DPs.



heh, Double Penetration.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 19, 2006)

Again, very funny.... >>


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 19, 2006)

I have my moments.

But I stand by my opinion, you tell you are bored waaay too often.

Also you tell us how much you like punk.

Waaaay too often.

We know these things now.

Trust me.

Or don't.

But I'm still right.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm a bored punk. Dude.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 19, 2006)

Boring
Obnoxious
Repetitive
Exasperating
Dimensionally challenged

Presumptuous
Unoriginal
Narrow minded
Kid

Dubiously
Under-developed
Deductive 
Extractions.


----------



## Arty (Jul 19, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Boring
> Obnoxious
> Repetitive
> Exasperating
> ...



Dear god

This is such a gigantic burn that when I was reading it my monitor cracked.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 20, 2006)

I too can be bored and insulting to people in the forums.



Oh and I am proud to say it took about eight minutes, in between writing up a thread in the DA forums.


----------



## Arty (Jul 20, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> I too can be bored and insulting to people in the forums.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I am proud to say it took about eight minutes, in between writing up a thread in the DA forums.



No, seriously, my hard drive lit on fire and my fan blew up. 

All the mirrors in my house broke at the same time.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 20, 2006)

That would be the awesomest thing ever outside of you exploding and then reincarnating as Ted Dansons suppository pill.

*ED!*t: this is not being sarcastic, Ted Danson rocks, and being his suppository would be an honour.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jul 20, 2006)

Okey, I'mleaving soon for the local festival Kaktus (Cactus)

It's a pretty small festival but there will still be a couple of thousands there. No big artists really, beside Charta 77. A legendary swedish punk band from my city . I'll be working, so there'll be little to no drinking..


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 20, 2006)

I still remember the dream bear.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 20, 2006)

Arty sucks at trashbagbaseball.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 20, 2006)

Don't insult me because I don't listen to 10 minute songs with a wimpy lead singer. :\


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 20, 2006)

Negative Approach said:
			
		

> Don't insult me because I don't listen to 10 minute songs with a wimpy lead singer. :\


We don't, X, there's a whole lot of other things.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 20, 2006)

Have you guys even heard of DRI? Great metal band.


----------



## Sid (Jul 20, 2006)

Somebody comes up to you and asks 'do you want drugs?' What do you tell them?



*Spoiler*: __ 



Drugs work!










System 01 - Drugs Work


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 20, 2006)

Oh gods, I have plenty of reasons to insult you X, I wouldn't use just one.

And yes I am aware of, and a mild fan of DRI.

But that doesn't change the fact I'm right


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 20, 2006)

patton pimpage in your inbox'ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

...

and spent


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 20, 2006)

Have a smoke

It'll help


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 20, 2006)

Why insult me? It's not like I'm forcing the music I like on you guys. I'm not constantly uploading grindcore albums and bombarding your PMs. =]


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 20, 2006)

Cause I'm an asshole and I do get bored of seeing:

I'm bored.

Yay grindcore.

I'm bored.

Every second post.

I mean, you are more than welcome to insult me back..infact, I encourage it.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 20, 2006)

I don't want to insult you.

But.....

I'm bored, Agoraphobic Nosebleed! I'm sooo bored, Napalm Death! I'm bored, Minor Threat! I'm Bored, Dead Kennedys!

X3


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 20, 2006)

Hmm, props for the Dead Kennedys and Napalm Death, and stabbity doom for the boredom.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 20, 2006)

Ugh. I wish there was a show tonight.


----------



## Arty (Jul 20, 2006)

Negative Approach said:
			
		

> I don't want to insult you.
> 
> But.....
> 
> ...



"I'm soo freakin bored, SOME BAND WITH A VAGUELY HOMOSEXUAL NAME THAT PLAYS REALLY FAST AND SLOPPY AND YELLS ALOT"


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 20, 2006)

Fast and sloppy? Listen to ANb and then tell me that they play sloppy.


----------



## Arty (Jul 20, 2006)

Negative Approach said:
			
		

> Fast and sloppy? Listen to ANb and then tell me that they play sloppy.



I really don't know anything about grindcore I was just showing you how dumb it is when you assume that all The Music Department listens to is Post Rock and all we pimp is Post Rock and we are trying to shove our Post Rock ideals down your throat in the form of 10 minute wuss orgasms.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 20, 2006)

Dude, really. All I see you guys listening to is either: post-rock or art-rock/metal.


----------



## Arty (Jul 20, 2006)

I have not seen any pimps since my 1 year hiatus return(besides some good DragonSlayer and Sid ones) that were post rock/art rock.

Maybe a couple metal ones. 

The only "art rock" I regularly listen to is Pere Ubu and that's about it.

I think you are crazy X and you are wearing "post rock art rock" goggles that see all music anyone here listens to as Yndi Haldi Feat. Pere Ubu.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 20, 2006)

Not all art-rock is bad (look at The Proletariat!).


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 20, 2006)

well my last couple of pimps have been LuciDream, indie rock meets hip-hop, and the Villains, heavy as fuck southern groovin rock/grunge.

And a re-pimp of the Smalls a while back, which happened to be punk/metal/grunge

So. 

I win at the intarwebs.


----------



## Neenah (Jul 20, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> well my last couple of pimps have been LuciDream, indie rock meets hip-hop, and the Villains, heavy as fuck southern groovin rock/grunge.
> 
> And a re-pimp of the Smalls a while back, which happened to be punk/metal/grunge
> 
> ...


 
The Smalls! The smalls The Smalls!The smalls The Smalls!The smalls The Smalls!The smalls The Smalls!The smalls The Smalls!The smalls The Smalls!The smalls The Smalls!The smalls The Smalls!The smalls The Smalls!The smalls The Smalls!The smalls The Smalls!The smalls The Smalls!The smalls The Smalls!The smalls The Smalls!The smalls The Smalls!The smalls The Smalls!The smalls The Smalls!The smalls The Smalls!The smalls The Smalls!The smalls The Smalls!The smalls The Smalls!The smalls The Smalls!The smalls 
.
.
.
 Simple shout out..


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 20, 2006)

What she said ^

\m/ >.< \m/


----------



## azuken (Jul 21, 2006)

Indie rock meets hip hop?

Who, I only know of gym class heroes.

And speaking of gym class heroes, my friend disashi gave me a sampler from thier new album, 4 tracks.

_No Direct links, no double posting and no rep-whoring, thank you. - less_


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 21, 2006)

No                    .


----------



## Sid (Jul 21, 2006)

That sampler's been out for a while now. I wasn't impressed, hope the album will be better than those tracks.


----------



## mow (Jul 21, 2006)

Negative Approach said:
			
		

> Dude, really. All I see you guys listening to is either: post-rock or art-rock/metal.



yeah, Iron and wine is straight up death metal 



			
				Pusura said:
			
		

> The Smalls! The smalls The Smalls!The smalls The Smalls!The smalls The Smalls!The smalls The Smalls!The smalls The Smalls!The smalls The Smalls!The smalls The Smalls!The smalls The Smalls!The smalls The Smalls!The smalls The Smalls!The smalls The Smalls!The smalls The Smalls!The smalls The Smalls!The smalls The Smalls!The smalls The Smalls!The smalls The Smalls!The smalls The Smalls!The smalls The Smalls!The smalls The Smalls!The smalls The Smalls!The smalls The Smalls!The smalls The Smalls!The smalls



quoted for truth

Im spinning LuciDreams right now cata, and i think is bloody ggorguoes


----------



## less (Jul 21, 2006)

Yeah, and Suede is like, not blatant best-selling britpop at all.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 21, 2006)

You go, girlfriend!


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 21, 2006)

Take him down. Dowwwwwwwwwwwntown.


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 21, 2006)

Whoa the Yosh is back, Rum for everyone 

I saw a guy poledance last night it was mesmorising because it was to Madonna's 'Holiday'  what fun


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 21, 2006)

Did he turn you on?

I want my rum in a nice diamond-cut glass, with my pipe and silk dressing gown. To the drawing room gentlemen!


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 21, 2006)

Hey i'm not making drinks so all the men can just piss off to the drawing room  get your own frickin drink now.

Did he turn on me  erm no it was a gay club


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 21, 2006)

Fetch me my drink woman, after you put your clothes back on!


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 21, 2006)

Who decided I was naked 

I can not abuse you any more I must return to crappy work.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 21, 2006)

Why does she need to put her clothes back on? It's hot and it's a nice view.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 21, 2006)

So she can take them off again. Duh.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 21, 2006)

Or she can just remain naked, works for me.


----------



## kapsi (Jul 21, 2006)

Anyone knows Kettel?


----------



## less (Jul 21, 2006)

Goddamnit! My life is in ruins!

Anyone who knows me will tell you that the only two games I get seriously hooked on is Civ and Heroes of Might and Magic. I haven't played either in months, and now that I move into my new place I find that my roommate has his computer in the kitchen, always turned on with freshly installed and yet unplayed sequels installed. HoMM 4 and Civ 4. In the kitchen. I have no internal clock anymore, I sleep and eat at odd times, I feel like I'm missing out on life when I do _something else than playing_. My old self is no more.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 21, 2006)

May I suggest not playing either game?


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 21, 2006)

You sound like I used to. Don't get addicted to games! World of Warcraft was a dark period in my life.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 21, 2006)

I guess I should be glad I don't have the room for PC games, huh? Atleast I can turn off MGS3 when ever I want to, which is quite often.


----------



## less (Jul 21, 2006)

I've been through this with both series before, civ 2 and 3 and HoMM 2 and 3. The only way to beat it is to play it until the game has nothing more to give you. I realize this approach would be disatrous with WoW, but luckily there are only so many ways to play these games, and since I already know the basic premises like the back of my hand, a good 24 gametime of learning strategies and rules are shaved off. I figure I might be able to get tired of them if I play like a fucker every day until Monday.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 21, 2006)

Or just stay the feck away from technology.


----------



## less (Jul 21, 2006)

Yeah. Cause that'll totally happen.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 21, 2006)

You have an addictive personality, don't you?


----------



## less (Jul 21, 2006)

I think I do. Many people are hooked on it.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 21, 2006)

And you're hooked on many things in return.


----------



## azuken (Jul 21, 2006)

I want some pineapple (SP?)


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 21, 2006)

Well, tough shit.


----------



## Sid (Jul 21, 2006)

kapsi said:
			
		

> Anyone knows Kettel?



Yeah, Kettel is the shit!  

I love _Through Friendly Waters_; what an amazing album.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 21, 2006)

Daves,, zegt:
I'm sweaty
moe zegt:
if that is your way to turn me on =/
moe zegt:
then you have succeded


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 21, 2006)

....I'm turned on.

>.>


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 21, 2006)

That doesn't take much though, Cata. I mean, you were fapping while talking to Jehova's Witnesses.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 21, 2006)

I haven't tried that method yet. Tell me Cata, does it make them leave or turn them on?


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 21, 2006)

True, but you gotta admit, they deserved it.

Besides, I don't interrupt my fapping for most people I like, much less ones I don't.

*ED!*t: They ran away from me. probably cause my meat stick bends to the left a little.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 21, 2006)

...I am never going to fucking ring your door. >.>


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 21, 2006)

Of course not. I'd have home defense turrets to kill you before you got near me. I don't want your cooties.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 21, 2006)

Was talking to Cata, Will. I'd be deterred from your place from the cries of 'Oh! SWEET JEEBUS, FEMALE NIGHT ELF! SHAKE THAT CG ASS!'


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 21, 2006)

Hehe, have you actually seen someone find their friend doing that? I saw on a video on youtube, or googlevideo. Tres funny.


----------



## Arty (Jul 21, 2006)

One day, The Music Department will be replaced by bots that call Dave a huge ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) all day. 

The only music pimped will be Olivia Newton John albums, every hour on the hour. 

Metal machinery will re enact moe's typos and post about ambient music alot. 

It will truly be the future.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 21, 2006)

YES! I got Frozen Corpse Stuffed With Dope in the mail today. =D


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 22, 2006)

What every kid wants for Christmas.


----------



## Voynich (Jul 22, 2006)

AAARGH.

Fucking hypocrite bastards >(

*kills half...no make that most her friends*


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 22, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> What every kid wants for Christmas.


I want a Dave Chapelle for Christmas.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 22, 2006)

Maho said:
			
		

> AAARGH.
> 
> Fucking hypocrite bastards >(
> 
> *kills half...no make that most her friends*



What for this time?


----------



## Voynich (Jul 22, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> What for this time?



for calling me a slut for honestly saying I had sex with someone I do not consider to be The One.

I suppose it's better if you consider 60 guys The One and then sleep with them.


----------



## Keramachi (Jul 22, 2006)

Camp is over, and I feel like a total wreck. I hope everyone else is doing better.

(don't get me wrong, I loved camp. I just didn't sleep last night)


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 22, 2006)

It just rained here like mad, and I enjoyed standing outside.


----------



## Voynich (Jul 22, 2006)

Seconded on the rain


----------



## De Monies (Jul 22, 2006)

omg! princess<333 I haven't seeny ou in aaaages >_<


----------



## Voynich (Jul 22, 2006)

I am pretty sure the "princess" does not refer to me, so it must be Dave XDDD


----------



## Keramachi (Jul 22, 2006)

Maybe it's me... but I sure hope not.

Dave's a more likely choice anyway.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 22, 2006)

It's not my fault I've got feminine grace.


----------



## Voynich (Jul 22, 2006)

Dyke-ish grace, yes.


----------



## azuken (Jul 22, 2006)

maho, you spelt shovel wrong.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 22, 2006)

No shit, sherlock.

And since when are you 18, Azuken? Last time I checked you were 16. Trying to fake your way into the BH?


----------



## Voynich (Jul 22, 2006)

azuken said:
			
		

> maho, you spelt shovel wrong.



No shit. Of course "has" is completly correct there ;p


----------



## Keramachi (Jul 22, 2006)

I love how he used a nonexistent word to correct your spelling.


----------



## azuken (Jul 22, 2006)

HAHA, Why did you spell it wrong?

And ill change my age to 150....


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 22, 2006)

WHY THE FUCK IS EVERYONE SO NUTS ABOUT SNAKES ON A PLANE?!

Srsly.


----------



## azuken (Jul 22, 2006)

Im tired of the mother f*cking snaks on this mother f*cking plane.

ROFL.

Anyone see the interview on g4 yesterday with sam jackson??

Also, anyone have the soundtrack?


----------



## Voynich (Jul 22, 2006)

I didn't spell anything wrong. I got it like this. And I think it's funny. 

;p


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 22, 2006)

Actually, I am said princess she is talking about.

So Dave, how much is a Dave Chapelle? Can you find one in a bargain bin?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 22, 2006)

Pops is trying to track one down for me.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 22, 2006)

I want my own Trace Bundy. Since you're getting your special gift, I get one too. Family rules.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 22, 2006)

You don't even know the up-coming family motto!


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 22, 2006)

I miss pappy. Where has he been?


----------



## Voynich (Jul 22, 2006)

SEELP NOW BYES sacv\      


*DeDT*


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 22, 2006)

Working    ?


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 22, 2006)

Making money to pay for your Chapelle?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 22, 2006)

Damn straight.

And to save up money for your bus ticket to the orphanage.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 22, 2006)

If that happens, the least I want is a stretch limo with a jacuzzi in the back and several naked hot chicks who will make my ride "worthwhile".


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 22, 2006)

You can ask for it, but I'm giving you nothing but a sarcastic 'fat chance'.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 22, 2006)

That's all you give, I thought you'd be fresh out of those and have to start on your pile of ''I don't give a crap''s.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 22, 2006)

"-or my person fave; man falling down a cliff: "NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo" -squash- "


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 22, 2006)

"Okay, think of what little patience I have as, oh, I don't know, your virginity. You always thought it would be there, until that night Junior Year when you were feeling a little down about yourself and your pal Kevin, who just wanted to be friends, well, he dropped by and he brought a copy of About Last Night and a four-pack of Bartels & James and woo hoo hoo, it was gone forever - just like my patience is now"


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 22, 2006)

I'm going to bed.

Have fun living at the orphanage.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 22, 2006)

I will. Maybe I'll pick up your manhood you left there and return it to you. Night Davey.


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 22, 2006)

Maggot challenge me on 
The smogon server...


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 22, 2006)

Zombies are fun.


----------



## Sid (Jul 22, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> WHY THE FUCK IS EVERYONE SO NUTS ABOUT SNAKES ON A PLANE?!
> 
> Srsly.



Because it's snakes! ON A PLANE!

and Samual L Jackson

that's the perfect recipe for an awesome movie


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jul 22, 2006)

Plus, Kenan from Kenan and Kel is in it.  ORANGE SODA!!!1111 

The movie has a feeling that its going to be bad but its one of those movies that everyone sees and laughs about it.  I wan tto see Pulp Fiction, again now since I saw Samural L. Jackson's name again.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 22, 2006)

Ahhhhhhh. My brain hurts.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 23, 2006)

Negative Approach said:
			
		

> Ahhhhhhh. My brain hurts.


I wasn't aware you were in possession of one.


----------



## Mori` (Jul 23, 2006)

you have such original lines dave XD


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 23, 2006)

What can I say, it's a gift.


----------



## Arty (Jul 23, 2006)

Who wants to rub butter all over my chest and lick it off in a warm embrace


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 23, 2006)

Sure     .


----------



## Voynich (Jul 23, 2006)

I slept kinda long. x_X


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 23, 2006)

I never know what the hell anyone is talking about in here.

I suggest NF karaoke


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 23, 2006)

Well, to be honest, we don't most of the time, either.

Just wing it.


----------



## De Monies (Jul 23, 2006)

Speaking of wings,


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 23, 2006)

I wonder which member will be the one who sings Celien Dion's 'heart will go on' from Titanic, you know someone will sing that torturous song.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 23, 2006)

I doubt it, unless you were planning to.


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 23, 2006)

Hmmm no I was planning to sing something by Gwen Stefani, I know how much you love her.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 23, 2006)

Warn me beforehand, I still have earplugs.


----------



## De Monies (Jul 23, 2006)

I don't need earplugs, my ears are made of candy 8D
.. really.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 23, 2006)

Siege fucking own all of you.

It'd be cool if Siege had done a split with Infest. *drools*


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 23, 2006)

Everyone needs to get crunk!


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 23, 2006)

Fuck     you.


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 23, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> Fuck you.


Fuck you & your retarded snail.[/Random comeback]


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 23, 2006)

Arty's the one with the snail, get your facts right.


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 23, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> Arty's the one with the snail, get your facts right.


Right...
Your Snake!


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 23, 2006)

-snipes your nub ass-


----------



## Arty (Jul 23, 2006)

DID SOMEBODY SAY FUCK SNAILS

-ROLLS UP SLEEVES-


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 23, 2006)

YES, IT WAS THAT SCALY BASTARD! GET HIM, ARTY!


----------



## Mori` (Jul 23, 2006)

I never understand these convo's ;__;


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 23, 2006)

That's because you're an Smod.


----------



## Mori` (Jul 23, 2006)

I'd rather figure its because I don;t lurk here enough but whatever keeps you happy ^_^

that crosstown traffic cover is growing on me


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 23, 2006)

Early RHCP have always been growers.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 23, 2006)

Fuck DP

I'm planning to upload *Iron and Wine - The Creek Drank The Cradle*, any takers?!


----------



## mow (Jul 23, 2006)

@ Jose Gonzalez  fans: like?


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 23, 2006)

Gonzalez is okay, not really my thingy.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 23, 2006)

I love the Heartbeats vid.

Edit: ^ (use bro) JUST REACHED 18K!


----------



## Sid (Jul 23, 2006)

170 said:
			
		

> @ Jose Gonzalez  fans: like?



I like it. It's just a bit too bright in my opinion, but definitely a good shot.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 23, 2006)

Moslem Birth make me happy. =D


----------



## azuken (Jul 24, 2006)

Iron & wine, Are they like, heavy? Or are they lighter music?


----------



## De Monies (Jul 24, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL, BEAUTIFUL and gorgeous and all things love.


----------



## Arty (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm going to the moon 

Somebody help me get to the moon


----------



## De Monies (Jul 24, 2006)

Drink some soy sauce!!!! We're going to ride the baby to the


----------



## mow (Jul 24, 2006)

*punts Artisitic* there we go <3

thanks for the feedback guys. I decreased the sharpness Sid. any better now? =]

and mmmm, Frou frou is love. So much love. thank you ino for sendign me that record again <3. Would anyone happen to have "Old Piano" by frou frou? I need that sogn desepratly Nevermind I found it =D


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 24, 2006)

The moon is a retard, just watch the Mighty Boosh.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 24, 2006)

170 said:
			
		

> *punts Artisitic* there we go <3
> 
> thanks for the feedback guys. I decreased the sharpness Sid. any better now? =]
> 
> and mmmm, Frou frou is love. So much love. thank you ino for sendign me that record again <3. Would anyone happen to have "Old Piano" by frou frou? I need that sogn desepratly Nevermind I found it =D


Where's my props, ^ (use bro)?!


----------



## mow (Jul 24, 2006)

^ I dont know what your talking about </3

Mr. Blue Sky is quite possibly the greatest pop song in history


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 24, 2006)

What do you think of my new sig, Suzu made me two. =3


----------



## mow (Jul 24, 2006)

Damn rad that's what I think.


----------



## Arty (Jul 24, 2006)

I went to Burger King to get their breakfast for the first time in years but they said I was too late and they wouldn't give me breakfast.

One day I am going to burn them down for denying me breakfast.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 24, 2006)

Just get a double-cheeseburger.


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 24, 2006)

Burger King has really skinny legs


----------



## less (Jul 24, 2006)

Unlike Ronald, who has thunder thighs.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 24, 2006)

Who goes to Burger King for legs, anyway?


----------



## Arty (Jul 24, 2006)

I AM GOING TO BURN IT DOWN

I AM GOING TO BURN DOWN BURGER KING FOR REFUSING TO GIVE ME BREAKFAST


----------



## Mojim (Jul 24, 2006)

Try go to Mc Donalds ^_^


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 24, 2006)

My sig rules. =3


----------



## less (Jul 24, 2006)

Anyway, enough people has bothered me with Kaizers pic in my sig, asking which guy is which music dept. regular and whether they can be in it and whether so-and-so is taken and so forth. I think it's time we got this sorted out once and for all, but I could use some help.

Here's my pitch, with my reasoning in parenthesis:

*Hand holding crowbar:* _moe_ (self-explanatory)
*Crowbar:* _Maho(?)_ (cold, jagged and destructive, but still one of the things the egos of the music dept rests upon)

*Guys from left to right:*

_less_ (cigarette, looking up at moe)
_Davey_ (akward pose, looking at less)
_?_ (need help with this one)
_Arty_ (center of attention, lost-looking)
_Cata_ (scary, obviously cocky, back turned to the rest and looking up and beyond)
_X_ (Back turned to the rest, but rather unconvincingly, nervous @ Cata)

Thoughts?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 24, 2006)

sage or Will is next to me. =3


----------



## less (Jul 24, 2006)

Yeas, but goldy's hanging on some kind of skateboarding forum nowadays and Will is busy with something, it seems. Talking of your lost brothers, where the hell is Kera?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 24, 2006)

He just got back from the Indoctrination Camp.


----------



## less (Jul 24, 2006)

Aha. Well, if you squint and use your imagination, it could look like the as of yet unnamed guy is wearing a priest collar...


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 24, 2006)

XDDDDDDDDDD

So are you going to add names to all of them, or something?


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 24, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> Anyway, enough people has bothered me with Kaizers pic in my sig, asking which guy is which music dept. regular and whether they can be in it and whether so-and-so is taken and so forth. I think it's time we got this sorted out once and for all, but I could use some help.
> 
> Here's my pitch, with my reasoning in parenthesis:
> 
> ...



I wanna fuck with that picture and give mine coloured shades.

ANyways, I like the way you put that less.

XD


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 24, 2006)

Nice head, Cata. XD


----------



## less (Jul 24, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> XDDDDDDDDDD
> 
> So are you going to add names to all of them, or something?


No, I just want to have an answer ready next time someone asks.



			
				Cata said:
			
		

> ANyways, I like the way you put that less.


Well, apart from moe, you were the most obvious one


----------



## Arty (Jul 24, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> *Guys from left to right:*
> 
> _Arty_ (center of attention, lost-looking, obviously the only one professional enough to wear a tie, sort of looks like the dude from "Sympathy For Mr Vengeance" which was a totally boss movie, probably has a bigger weiner than everyone else in the sig)
> 
> Thoughts?



Looks like you nailed it.


----------



## mow (Jul 24, 2006)

this place needs less on more frequent basis 

Anyone here read The Sandman? Cause I Just jacked a few from my mate andIm falling in love with it all over again

Death:
_I'm not blessed or merciful. I'm just me. I've got a job to do and I do it. Listen: even as we're talking, I'm there for old and young, innocent and guilty, those who die together and those who die alone. I'm in cars and boats and planes, in hospitals and forests and abattoirs. For some folks death is a release and for others death is an abomination, a terrible thing...
but in the end, at least I'm there for all of them._


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 24, 2006)

Sandman is the shit.

Neil Gaiman is a literary genius.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 24, 2006)

Is it a book?


----------



## mow (Jul 24, 2006)

It's probabily the greatest most sophisticated comic book series of all time. Gaiman is really a fucking genius. I read it ages ago and loved it for it's unique style, but as Im reading it now and fully comprehending it Im gaining such profound respecfor the man and his characters. This is fucking amazing.

I sense a name change coming


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 24, 2006)

Comics, graphic novels.

The Endless series are simply gorgeous.

Sandman and Death are two of my faves, but no one is as cool as Delerium.


----------



## Keramachi (Jul 24, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> Yeas, but goldy's hanging on some kind of skateboarding forum nowadays and Will is busy with something, it seems. Talking of your lost brothers, where the hell is Kera?


Present!

I haven't stopped by much since I came back, I've been sleeping and organizing music and other boring things that become unbearably long if you try to multitask.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 24, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> Yeas, but goldy's hanging on some kind of skateboarding forum nowadays and Will is busy with something, it seems. Talking of your lost brothers, where the hell is Kera?


I'm back now pops, just not when you're on! I'll be doing some more pimps soon, and I have one in mind with a different way of doing things...


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 24, 2006)

There's pimpages to come it seems.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 24, 2006)

So many you'll think you've been double-fisted and your butt will bleed as you orgasm to the good tunes.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 24, 2006)

Great sbemail.


----------



## mow (Jul 24, 2006)

Who hasnt heard _Frou Frou - Details_ here? Becuase it's a delightfully elecronica, trip-hop, pop recorded with excelent vocals and lyrics. Ino uploaded it for me and if a few here havent spun it I'll make a thread to pass it around.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 24, 2006)

Ehh.. I can't get into electronica. I need music with an edge.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm shocked o.O at you Neggy. I honestly thought you'd be a complete Frou Frou fan.

Sarcasm aside, I have yet to be able to like Frou Frou myself.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 24, 2006)

brb, dinnah tyme! =D


----------



## Keramachi (Jul 24, 2006)

Anyone else overjoyed about last.fm's redesign?


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 24, 2006)

Over-joyed? No

Bothere? No

I think it's kind of tacky, but the lay out is quite useful.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 24, 2006)

I actually like the new layout. Alot.


----------



## mow (Jul 24, 2006)

It's been ages since I passed by that site ;_;


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 24, 2006)

I know. :|


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 24, 2006)

Can you even get on there moe?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 24, 2006)

^ Haha. Dude.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 24, 2006)

Yeah that's pretty ghetto.

Will you be my token ghetto-buddy?


----------



## Arty (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm gonna build a sand castle and invite everyone and then everyone will live together in my sand castle forever.


----------



## mow (Jul 25, 2006)

BUT WHAT ABOUT THE WAVES?

XD @ cata


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 25, 2006)

Fuck sandcastles. A friend and I are building a floating country.

Right soon as we market the Jesus Shoes.


----------



## mow (Jul 25, 2006)

The best way to market that product is via a TV evangelist.


----------



## Voynich (Jul 25, 2006)

Hah, I'm a crowbar.

And dammit, I need to sharpen my edge again. I can't seem to get rid of the guy. How many mean remarks and plain nos does one need before realizing that one night of bad and random sex was quite enough and that you should just like get the fuck away from me now?  I might need to bring out the big guns. : D

Edit: Oh and I'm not online that much due to being at my mom again. My nan took her "ora et labora" preaching into overdrive, so I ran


----------



## less (Jul 25, 2006)

I really need to get internet at my new place. Missing out on all the fraternizing 

Anyway:

@Sandman being the best damn comic book ever: Although _Sandman_ is certainly huge, I dare say Alan Moore's two masterpieces (_V For Vendetta_ and _Watchmen_) beats it both when it comes to storytelling and relevance. That said; If it takes young Alan Moore to outshine it, that says a lot, and _Sandman_ did spawn the world's second best spin-off series; _Lucifer_. 

@Kera and Will being back: Excellent! The hundreth member of the pimplist is coming up (currently at 98) so keep a celebratory pimp handy. It shall be a ball.

@Maho being a crowbar with a history:


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 25, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> So many you'll think you've been double-fisted and your butt will bleed as you orgasm to the good tunes.


Aslong as it's not more Poets of the Fall. >.>


----------



## Voynich (Jul 25, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> I really need to get internet at my new place. Missing out on all the fraternizing
> 
> Anyway:
> 
> ...



lessssssssssssssssssssssss <3

I keep missing you XD


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 25, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> Aslong as it's not more Poets of the Fall. >.>


THAT HURT.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 25, 2006)

So did my ears after hearing the vocalist. >.>


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 25, 2006)

Stop being mean!


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm not mean, I'm honest. Rest of the band was fine, they just need to dump the singer. <.<


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 25, 2006)

And you need to take a dump so you stop speaking crap.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm not, he's just crappy.


----------



## less (Jul 25, 2006)

Now now kids. Have a werthers each and make up.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 25, 2006)

Do you mean to say that as fact, or it's your opinion?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 25, 2006)

You're implying that my opinion isn't fact?


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 25, 2006)

I don't thinks it's so much implied Davey, as just being said.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 25, 2006)

True, true.

Still a load of bollocks.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 25, 2006)

No arguements there, Poets of the Fall most certainly is not my thing.


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 25, 2006)

*//Weekly Lyrics Section Added//*
Goodmorning...


----------



## Arty (Jul 25, 2006)

shadow dreams summary


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 25, 2006)

What... the fuck?


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 26, 2006)

Is this thing closing again?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 26, 2006)

The End. Carry on in the other.


----------

